# Random Spiritual Thoughts



## Solomoon

This is a place for people of any and all spiritual backgrounds to post what is on their mind. The only rule is to not disparage anyone else's beliefs.

I think there is something to the idea of dreams and God or dreams and exploring/expanding consciousness. The most famous example of this idea is probably Jacob's Ladder, at least in the West. We see the significance of dreams in other things too, like in Twin Peaks we have Dale Cooper whose dreams play a key role in solving the mysteries he's involved in. I hope I can get better at lucid dreaming.


----------



## Barakiel

Thanks for starting this thread, I thought about doing something similar in Agnosticism/Atheism/Religion but was worried how that would turn out.

If there is a God, the best pronouns to use to refer to them would be 'they'. I see folks use 'she' mostly to be subversive, I suppose they're also trying to be fair after millenia of God being desiginated male, but again, I think 'they' would be the best way to do that.

Also the linguistic ambiguity of "they" is nice too, y'know, incase polytheism turns out to be true. :um

'They' is also opposed to 'it', which brings me to a second thought. There have been many different conceptions of God, which has led some folks to declare the very concept of God to be arbitrary or even meaningless, but I think they're overlooking the important fact that many religious believers think of God as a _person_. This really is an important quality that unites many different beliefs about God, and it leads me to believe that impersonal versions of pantheism are perhaps using the word while stripping it of an essential feature.


----------



## tehuti88

Nothing to say at the moment, but thanks for this thread. (I feel too out of place in the rest of the Spiritual Support subforum.)


----------



## Solomoon

tehuti88 said:


> Nothing to say at the moment, but thanks for this thread. (I feel too out of place in the rest of the Spiritual Support subforum.)


You're welcome and that's part of why I made this thread. So that everyone can be included. 



Barakiel said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, I thought about doing something similar in Agnosticism/Atheism/Religion but was worried how that would turn out.
> 
> If there is a God, the best pronouns to use to refer to them would be 'they'. I see folks use 'she' mostly to be subversive, I suppose they're also trying to be fair after millenia of God being desiginated male, but again, I think 'they' would be the best way to do that.
> 
> Also the linguistic ambiguity of "they" is nice too, y'know, incase polytheism turns out to be true. :um


You're welcome and hopefully I chose the right place to make the thread. 

It's always interesting to think of God in different terms, such as 'they'. There was a video where a young girl named Savannah was giving her testimony and she said, "I believe I am a child of heavenly parents." It's a beautiful statement and the only reason it might register as odd is that we typically think of God as one parent. Then again, the saying goes that the two shall cleave together and become one. So you could say the one is two and the two is one.


----------



## Kevin001

Love how God can heal the broken and love how He does stuff. His plan never fails.


----------



## stratsp

tehuti88 said:


> Nothing to say at the moment, but thanks for this thread. (I feel too out of place in the rest of the Spiritual Support subforum.)


 Indeed thanks for the thread. I try to find solace in spirituality a place to rant/talk would be good


----------



## Kevin001

Why does it hurt so much every time I sin? Keep forgetting that His way is always better than my way. Hate being disobedient.


----------



## Solomoon

"It takes three things to attain a sense of significant being: God, a soul, and a moment, and the three are always here." - Rabbi Abraham Joshua Heschel


----------



## stratsp

I know I sound stupid saying this, but I talk to god in my head (well or at least that is what I name the voice in my head now). Now I have a financial crisis kind of situation around me and any expense I make burns a bigger hole in my pocket. TO add to that I had to get some medications for improving my married life... but the pills I was prescribed are crazy expensive and can't be part of insurances. I was so angry that day, I mean this is something I really need, this is not beer or alcohol or porn it is needed for my marriage, for our future and it is this expensive. I was so angry I lashed out on (my version of) god, I said he is wrong yelled a lot in my head...but then in a few minutes not even hours, my wife complained of a pain again (she had this pain for about a 3 years before where docs didn't even know the reason, she struggled a lot but it had subsided since almost the beginning of this year) no it was back. I was so scared, I immediately asked for forgiveness, I said sorry I lashed out, I apologized a lot (it is all happening in my head) and her pain went away in some time.

I don't know what to do, I feel trapped, there are so many places I am going to loose money in near future and they seem unavoidable. Why does this have to happen? and why am I not able to have good conversations with him anymore


----------



## Xemnas

Solomoon said:


> This is a place for people of any and all spiritual backgrounds to post what is on their mind. The only rule is to not disparage anyone else's beliefs.
> 
> I think there is something to the idea of dreams and God or dreams and exploring/expanding consciousness. The most famous example of this idea is probably Jacob's Ladder, at least in the West. We see the significance of dreams in other things too, like in Twin Peaks we have Dale Cooper whose dreams play a key role in solving the mysteries he's involved in. I hope I can get better at lucid dreaming.


i don't know.. i don't feel particularly spiritual nor religious..
i do believe in the existence of God, however i simply cannot fully accept the things told by religions nor any religious book.. i mean those were written by people.. no one can be 100% sure they are not written to accommodate the visions of a few people, to try and brainwash their follower etc...
and even then if they have not been tampered with, almost everything is anecdotal, in the way that they where written several years even several decades after the events occurred..


----------



## Solomoon

Xemnas said:


> i don't know.. i don't feel particularly spiritual nor religious..
> i do believe in the existence of God, however i simply cannot fully accept the things told by religions nor any religious book.. i mean those were written by people.. no one can be 100% sure they are not written to accommodate the visions of a few people, to try and brainwash their follower etc...
> and even then if they have not been tampered with, almost everything is anecdotal, in the way that they where written several years even several decades after the events occurred..


Some, including myself, consider other interpretations of scripture other than historical or strict literalism. The Exodus is a good example of that. Some view it as being symbolic of the soul freeing itself from enslavement to the Pharaoh, which represents our own ego, to reach spiritual freedom in The Promised Land. From that perspective the stories are about every person's individual journey.


----------



## wmu'14

The Spiritual Support section seems dead.


----------



## Solomoon

wmu'14 said:


> The Spiritual Support section seems dead.


Some sections of the forum aren't very active but I'm still glad they exist.


----------



## Kevin001

If you're still breathing God is still working, His plans are bigger than our own. Keeping praising Him, He has you.


----------



## riverbird

Watching videos on YouTube of Unitarian Universalist church services is kind of comforting to me. I like that they're accepting of atheists and don't claim to know everything.


----------



## Kevin001

We need to learn to run to God in our suffering and let Him be our everything.


----------



## tea111red

There were some weird coincidences that happened last year that still puzzle me today.


----------



## Kevin001

We have to be uncommon, the enemy wants us to be common folks but God didn't make us common. If the enemy convinces you you're common God won't give you uncommon things. Be the salt of the earth. Purify, preserve, and spread your flavor across the world.


----------



## Kevin001

That "Men prefer debt free virgins without tattoos" article is still getting lots of heat. If you really look at it, the article had a lot of biblical truth in it. Too many people are caught up in the world. Don't agree with all of it but most of it.


----------



## Kevin001

My faith will really be tested the next month, God has to strip you down to rebuild you sometimes.


----------



## tea111red

Going to give more to the homeless and God (tithe) when/if I get an income again.


----------



## Solomoon

I wonder if other religions have the equivalent of Christian church signs. Some are pretty clever.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Going to give more to the homeless and God (tithe) when/if I get an income again.


:squeeze


----------



## Erroll

I believe that God creates and grows our souls through the life experiences which he has determined that we should have, especially through our interactions with other people.


----------



## Kevin001

Its a reason they say play with fire and you get burned. Just like sin, heed the warning.


----------



## txs

stratsp said:


> I know I sound stupid saying this, but I talk to god in my head (well or at least that is what I name the voice in my head now). Now I have a financial crisis kind of situation around me and any expense I make burns a bigger hole in my pocket. TO add to that I had to get some medications for improving my married life... but the pills I was prescribed are crazy expensive and can't be part of insurances. I was so angry that day, I mean this is something I really need, this is not beer or alcohol or porn it is needed for my marriage, for our future and it is this expensive. I was so angry I lashed out on (my version of) god, I said he is wrong yelled a lot in my head...but then in a few minutes not even hours, my wife complained of a pain again (she had this pain for about a 3 years before where docs didn't even know the reason, she struggled a lot but it had subsided since almost the beginning of this year) no it was back. I was so scared, I immediately asked for forgiveness, I said sorry I lashed out, I apologized a lot (it is all happening in my head) and her pain went away in some time.
> 
> I don't know what to do, I feel trapped, there are so many places I am going to loose money in near future and they seem unavoidable. Why does this have to happen? and why am I not able to have good conversations with him anymore


Hi Stratsp, you are always supported by spirit, God, consciousness, however you choose to define or label the world and life force that surrounds us. Those good conversations are still there, waiting to be had and heard.

When you lashed out you were stressed and angry. The love and support was there for you but you were speaking a different language. You were speaking stress and anger when spirit speaks in love.

Maybe try an exercise of love. For the next few days, go around saying to yourself, but out loud (when it makes sense), "This is great, I love this!" to everything that you can.

When you wake up, look at your wife and say, I love you, I love this! When you eat your breakfast, say this is great, I love this! When you go outside take a deep breath and say I love this air! When you are driving in traffic say, I love these highways that allow us to get around and are so useful that all my fellow beings want to be on it too! When you see a tree, say I love these beautiful trees! They give us fresh air and are so grand!

Say it with excitement and enthusiasm. Like you're really seeing the beauty around you with fresh eyes. Do this for a few days.

If you do, I'd love to hear how you're feeling afterwards, how your family is feeling, how those conversations in your head are going and if you feel as trapped - or if you are starting to see more solutions for you and your family.

txs


----------



## stratsp

txs said:


> Hi Stratsp, you are always supported by spirit, God, consciousness, however you choose to define or label the world and life force that surrounds us. Those good conversations are still there, waiting to be had and heard.
> 
> When you lashed out you were stressed and angry. The love and support was there for you but you were speaking a different language. You were speaking stress and anger when spirit speaks in love.
> 
> Maybe try an exercise of love. For the next few days, go around saying to yourself, but out loud (when it makes sense), "This is great, I love this!" to everything that you can.
> 
> When you wake up, look at your wife and say, I love you, I love this! When you eat your breakfast, say this is great, I love this! When you go outside take a deep breath and say I love this air! When you are driving in traffic say, I love these highways that allow us to get around and are so useful that all my fellow beings want to be on it too! When you see a tree, say I love these beautiful trees! They give us fresh air and are so grand!
> 
> Say it with excitement and enthusiasm. Like you're really seeing the beauty around you with fresh eyes. Do this for a few days.
> 
> If you do, I'd love to hear how you're feeling afterwards, how your family is feeling, how those conversations in your head are going and if you feel as trapped - or if you are starting to see more solutions for you and your family.
> 
> txs


Thank you for your reply.
I find it really difficult to fake the enthusiasm. especially after being beaten down so much, I am walking slower, I am always looking down, I have 0 interest in coimpleting my daily chores. It is just getting difficult by the day...


----------



## Kevin001

Found out my church actual prays for like an hr straight on Mondays. Just a bunch of people praying, that is awesome. How many people can say they pray uninterrupted for an hr .


----------



## Solomoon

I want a closer walk with thee


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to be praying more and longer. My prayer life isn't where I want it.


----------



## Kevin001

Choices now become habits later...habits becomes your nature and before you know it the enemy has you chained. But God can use those chains. You are His. Whatever you make important you are chained to. Make God important and nothing will be able to break your chain.


----------



## Solomoon

In my dream I walk into this restaurant. A waiter looks excited for a moment, mistaking me for someone else, but when he realizes it's me his face sours. I chose not to ignore it. I ask him straight up why he doesn't like me. He says that I look like a blob. This is a good example of experiencing karmic traces in dreams. See, the day before I'd been trying to find something and while doing that I looked through old school year books. One of these in particular had photos of me that were very unflattering. Despite me looking better now seeing those triggered negative emotions / karmic traces that resulted in this critical comment in my dream. He said other stuff like I was immature and basically a loser. If I had been able to be lucid in my dream I could have potentially side stepped experiencing this activated karmic trace.

I think God wants us to be awake in our dreams but it takes effort to get there. Clearly I'm not there yet, not on any remotely consistent basis.


----------



## Solomoon

"Love everybody, let me sort out the rest." - God

Sometimes church signs really nail it.


----------



## Kevin001

This fast has been extremely hard for me. But God is working on me.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> This fast has been extremely hard for me. But God is working on me.


How long are you fasting for?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> How long are you fasting for?


A week


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> A week


Wow, that's inspiring!


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Wow, that's inspiring!


Its harder than I imagined lol.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Its harder than I imagined lol.


What goes through your mind/what do you say to keep yourself going?

I guess I'm going to fast, too. I did 31 hrs last week....not sure how long it'll be this time yet.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> What goes through your mind/what do you say to keep yourself going?
> 
> I guess I'm going to fast, too. I did 31 hrs last week....not sure how long it'll be this time yet.


Oh I just go to the Lord. The whole point is to rely on Him. The cravings have been bad but God is holding me . He is providing and sustaining me. I'm such a meat eater though ugh lol.

Its got me thinking how privilege I am for having access to meat....crazy I know lol.


----------



## tea111red

I think it's easier to ease into fasting if you go low-carb a few days prior (at least below 50 carbs a day...below 35 carbs a day is ideal). If you're eating meat or other animal products, maybe start abstaining 2 days prior. Make the day prior to fasting salad and/or vegetables. Once you reach the fasting day, your appetite shouldn't be as strong and the chances of success will be higher.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Oh I just go to the Lord. The whole point is to rely on Him. The cravings have been bad but God is holding me . He is providing and sustaining me. I'm such a meat eater though ugh lol.
> 
> Its got me thinking how privilege I am for having access to meat....crazy I know lol.


You are doing good.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> I think it's easier to ease into fasting if you go low-carb a few days prior (at least below 50 carbs a day...below 35 carbs a day is ideal). If you're eating meat or other animal products, maybe start abstaining 2 days prior. Make the day prior to fasting salad and/or vegetables. Once you reach the fasting day, your appetite shouldn't be as strong and the chances of success will be higher.


No eating at all fast? Yeah that would be good tips, wouldn't fast long though without food lol.


----------



## tea111red

Any stories about prayers being answered? Miracles?


----------



## Erroll

My personal spirituality:

Love consists of losing sight of one's self, and living for the benefit of others. 

We are at one with God insofar as we value and enjoy using up ourselves for the benefit of others. 
We serve God insofar as we serve others. 
We love God insofar as we love others.
We survive death by virtue of the ongoing effects of our actions.

God is love. No more need be said.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Any stories about prayers being answered? Miracles?


All week I've been stressing over this training class I have tomorrow. I've been on this fast, having stomach issues, its suppose to be raining tomorrow morning, paying for uber, etc. But the whole week God has been telling me trust Him no matter what. I said ok. Set my alarm to wake up super early for this 8hr class tomorrow.

Just an hr ago one of my supervisor texted me saying the class is canceled. I instantly smiled and looked up and thanked God. Wanted to cry tbh lol. Its late I'm pretty sure most people knew it was canceled but it took the only christian supervisor to find my number and text me. If he wouldn't have I would of ubered in the rain for nothing. God sent, so thankful .


----------



## tea111red

^Nice! I enjoyed reading your experiences! Made me smile.  I really like reading stuff about answered prayers and miracles, lol. Helps give me hope.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Solomoon

I've never been to a boarding school but I imagine it's a lot like life. You know you have things to learn but you miss your home, you miss your Parents, and you cry because it feels as if an eternity is separating you from them. God, I want to be lost in you like a small child in the embrace of its Father and Mother.


----------



## Kevin001

My fast officially ended it was a great learning experience .


----------



## 8888

I just don't understand why God lets bad things happen to good people.


----------



## Solomoon

8888 said:


> I just don't understand why God lets bad things happen to good people.


_"...Therefore, in order to keep me from becoming conceited, I was given a thorn in my flesh, a messenger of Satan, to torment me. Three times I pleaded with the Lord to take it away from me. But he said to me, 'My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.' Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me. That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong." - 2 Corinthians 12:7-10_

The way I would interpret these verses is that the trials of life bring us closer to God. If we surmounted every difficulty with ease, if we never struggled, we would eventually stop turning to Him. His "power perfected" is our relationship with Him.


----------



## 8888

Solomoon said:


> _"...Therefore, in order to keep me from becoming conceited, I was given a thorn in my flesh, a messenger of Satan, to torment me. Three times I pleaded with the Lord to take it away from me. But he said to me, 'My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness.' Therefore I will boast all the more gladly about my weaknesses, so that Christ's power may rest on me. That is why, for Christ's sake, I delight in weaknesses, in insults, in hardships, in persecutions, in difficulties. For when I am weak, then I am strong." - 2 Corinthians 12:7-10_
> 
> The way I would interpret these verses is that the trials of life bring us closer to God. If we surmounted every difficulty with ease, if we never struggled, we would eventually stop turning to Him. His "power perfected" is our relationship with Him.


Interesting, thank you.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solomoon

8888 said:


> Interesting, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Your welcome. ^-^


----------



## Kevin001

Church was long today but good.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to visit Jerusalem one day. I get excited just thinking about it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Church: Guest Preacher: Message was about Faith.


----------



## stratsp

I have been struggling a lot lately, during my last conversation with "God" especially after my dad's health scare I decided to avoid watching porn and masturbate as a way of penance for my mistakes. It is really becoming distracting especially everything around me seems to be forcing me to get back into it.


----------



## Solomoon

Whenever I meditate there is a feeling of "Am I doing it right?" but when I'm done I always feel better. Mostly I meditate at night which oddly makes me both feel more awake and makes it easier to sleep. You don't have to use music but that's what I personally choose to do. Of course the more you do it the more effective it is. I usually go between 15-30 minutes.


----------



## Kevin001

I have to remember not to go off emotions but God's word. Emotions will lead us astray His word won't.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes God puts us through stuff to make us become more dependent on Him, and for us to give Him glory when we finally get that breakthrough.


----------



## Solomoon

_"As for Jarasandha, he had never met such an opponent. He had fully expected to defeat Bhima in a few hours, and now the fight was dragging on for days. At twilight when they stopped for the day, Bhima would retire, worn and weary with his bones broken and his body crushed, but Krishna would gently massage him and make him whole again, so that on the morrow he would fight with renewed vigor."_

This is one of my favorite stories of Krishna. It's not about Krishna easily defeating some opponent. It's about one of his devotees struggling against what seems like insurmountable odds. But no matter how wounded he is by his enemy Krishna keeps reviving his strength until he is able to defeat him. If we continue to fight the good fight then God will see us through it.


----------



## Kevin001

I really like that a lot of celebs are coming out as christian but I feel like it could be bad as well. Many people might look at them as the "standard". Most of these celebs are still living in sin and might give the younger generation a bad representative of what living for God looks like. You can't be doing sex scenes in movies then the next day oh I love God lol. There is a difference between sinning which we all do and living in sin.


----------



## stratsp

Solomoon said:


> _"As for Jarasandha, he had never met such an opponent. He had fully expected to defeat Bhima in a few hours, and now the fight was dragging on for days. At twilight when they stopped for the day, Bhima would retire, worn and weary with his bones broken and his body crushed, but Krishna would gently massage him and make him whole again, so that on the morrow he would fight with renewed vigor."_
> 
> This is one of my favorite stories of Krishna. It's not about Krishna easily defeating some opponent. It's about one of his devotees struggling against what seems like insurmountable odds. But no matter how wounded he is by his enemy Krishna keeps reviving his strength until he is able to defeat him. If we continue to fight the good fight then God will see us through it.


Wow that was beautifully said. I am surprised how you people find interpretations to various quotes or find meanings to wise words. For me I just read the literal meaning and/or if there is someone's interpretation with it.


----------



## Solomoon

stratsp said:


> Wow that was beautifully said. I am surprised how you people find interpretations to various quotes or find meanings to wise words. For me I just read the literal meaning and/or if there is someone's interpretation with it.


Thank you.  I've read different books and articles that find layers of meaning in scriptures and that's helped me to do the same. I enjoy other's perspectives as they help broaden my own.


----------



## wmu'14

riverbird said:


> Watching videos on YouTube of Unitarian Universalist church services is kind of comforting to me. I like that they're accepting of atheists and don't claim to know everything.


Interesting. I will check out sometime. Maybe give me something to listen to at work?


----------



## Kevin001

If only I could go back in time, pretty sure I missed out on some blessings.


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> If only I could go back in time, pretty sure I missed out on some blessings.


If I could do that I would have saved myself a lot of misery... and saved the life of some of the most important people I know


----------



## Kevin001

Spiritual attacks are getting kinda funny to me. The enemy gets mad and tries to get at me but I know who already won the battle .


----------



## tea111red

https://bible.org/illustration/abraham-lincoln-1


----------



## tea111red

^https://www.omaha.com/news/hansen-i...cle_08c44b35-98c3-5b85-a99e-5b8a34e2a653.html


----------



## Kevin001

Praying with others is something I'd like to do more of.


----------



## stratsp

Prayer is not asking. It is a longing of the soul. It is better in prayer to have a heart without words than words without a heart.


----------



## Kevin001

What ever you want from me God take it. I give it all to you. I'm nothing without You.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to remember to treat everyone the same in a general sense. Had this stripper try to talk to me tonight and I really want to just avoid her but God was like its ok to just have a normal conversation with her Kevin relax lol. I could lead her to Christ :stu 

Had to kinda politely walk away once she started flirting though.


----------



## stratsp

“Real prayer is not by the lips, not by set words. It comes from the heart, and the heart knows the eloquence of silence. The real prayer is surrender to his will.” ~ Maharaj Charan Singh Ji


----------



## stratsp

Katrina Bey said:


> I like to think God knows you at the very core of your being. The fragile human that is you.
> 
> Not just what you do. Or even say.


That is very true....


----------



## 8888

Feeling let down by God today but I know I shouldn't feel that way, I guess there's a reason why things are tough right now.


----------



## stratsp

8888 said:


> Feeling let down by God today but I know I shouldn't feel that way, I guess there's a reason why things are tough right now.


I don't know .... I feel that a lot now a days because of my current situation. It happens when I am too emotional and crying +angry together I mentally yell a lot. But then in like a few moments I start apologizing.I need god always I know god will not let me down... But we are after all humans we can get overcome by emotions..I am sure your love for god is important


----------



## Kevin001

It seems like no one is waiting to have sex these days. Sex is so special and should be for a marriage covenant.


----------



## 8888

stratsp said:


> I don't know .... I feel that a lot now a days because of my current situation. It happens when I am too emotional and crying +angry together I mentally yell a lot. But then in like a few moments I start apologizing.I need god always I know god will not let me down... But we are after all humans we can get overcome by emotions..I am sure your love for god is important


Sorry to hear you feel this way too.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to begin daily meditation again


----------



## riverbird

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to begin daily meditation again


So do I. I feel so much more at peace when I meditate.


----------



## Solomoon

I was watching something where a woman claimed that when people dream about deceased family members it's often in a lucid dreaming state. How much evidence she has on this, I've no idea, but if by lucid she means a state of consciousness that allows an unusually vivid or evocative dream it could make sense. The only time I can remember crying in a dream was a dream about a family member who'd passed on and it was like all of my emotions were flooding out.

Some might hear this kind of talk as a negation of spirituality. Like, oh, it's just dreaming, it doesn't mean anything. Which I could perhaps see if dreams weren't always an essential component of spirituality. To me it seems rather that dreams are just more connected to spirituality than we tend to think about.

_"For God does speak-now one way, now another- though no one perceives it. In a dream, in a vision of the night, when deep sleep falls on people as they slumber in their beds, he may speak in their ears and terrify them with warnings, to turn them from wrongdoing and keep them from pride, to preserve them from the pit, their lives from perishing by the sword."_ - Job 33:14-18


----------



## stratsp

Solomoon said:


> I was watching something where a woman claimed that when people dream about deceased family members it's often in a lucid dreaming state. How much evidence she has on this, I've no idea, but if by lucid she means a state of consciousness that allows an unusually vivid or evocative dream it could make sense. The only time I can remember crying in a dream was a dream about a family member who'd passed on and it was like all of my emotions were flooding out.
> 
> Some might hear this kind of talk as a negation of spirituality. Like, oh, it's just dreaming, it doesn't mean anything. Which I could perhaps see if dreams weren't always an essential component of spirituality. To me it seems rather that dreams are just more connected to spirituality than we tend to think about.
> 
> _"For God does speak-now one way, now another- though no one perceives it. In a dream, in a vision of the night, when deep sleep falls on people as they slumber in their beds, he may speak in their ears and terrify them with warnings, to turn them from wrongdoing and keep them from pride, to preserve them from the pit, their lives from perishing by the sword."_ - Job 33:14-18


I wish I could remember dreams ... my dreams last hardly for over a few seconds after I wake up.... I know I dreamt of something but what I don't remmeber at all... very very rarely like twice a year I may remember a dream for few hours but even those are scrambled enough


----------



## Solomoon

stratsp said:


> I wish I could remember dreams ... my dreams last hardly for over a few seconds after I wake up.... I know I dreamt of something but what I don't remmeber at all... very very rarely like twice a year I may remember a dream for few hours but even those are scrambled enough


The same things done to make lucid dreams more likely can also make you remember dreams better. The most common practice is reality checks, the one I do being where you gently press your finger into the center of your palm, and ask yourself, "Am I awake?" because in dreams its possible to put your finger straight through your dream body and it's not possible in real life. Also having a dream journal helps, writing down as many details as you can when you have dreams, and just thinking about dreams and wanting to remember them, because you're telling your brain that it matters.

When you have lucid dreams they're generally happy because you know it's a dream. Any reason for fear, anxiety, sadness, etc. ceases to exist. Even if the dream isn't lucid, if you focus on having dreams and having good dreams, and not staying too much in negative emotions, it should help the dreams to be more positive. It has for me and that's the first benefit one achieves in bringing more consciousness to dreams.


----------



## Kevin001

Surrounded.....when you fill surrounded when you fill like them walls are closing in on you remember God and His army is 2x as big as Satan and His army. The enemy might have you surrounded but God has him surrounded. It may look like I'm surrounded but I'm surrounded by You! God has you .


----------



## Kevin001

Fear is just a liar running out of breath. Don't let the Devil take something he never gave you. He can't touch us when we have God.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to make a video talking about the 70 disciples. Most people only talk about the original 12.


----------



## Kevin001

Chick-Fil-A is one of my faves for multiple reasons...so glad they are not afraid to pray openly there.


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> I need to remember to treat everyone the same in a general sense. Had this stripper try to talk to me tonight and I really want to just avoid her but God was like its ok to just have a normal conversation with her Kevin relax lol. I could lead her to Christ :stu
> 
> Had to kinda politely walk away once she started flirting though.


lol that's kida funny.

yeah I have to remember to get off my high horse sometimes ....bc were all human and fall short.


----------



## Reverie101

my thoughts for today was wishing god would come back bc I just want to be in paradise now.


----------



## Reverie101

Kevin001 said:


> It seems like no one is waiting to have sex these days. Sex is so special and should be for a marriage covenant.


yeah. I made a few mistakes.


----------



## Kevin001

Reverie101 said:


> my thoughts for today was wishing god would come back bc I just want to be in paradise now.


One day, just exciting to think about . This is as close to Hell as we'll ever be.


----------



## stratsp

I feel funny when people start behaving differently after knowing your religion. I mean why does it matter. I believe we all pray the same god , just the language and/or method is different. Why can't we be more accepting


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I can go tot church tomorrow, need that fellowship.


----------



## Kevin001

Is courting dead today? I think its so awesome and better than dating. Very intentional and straight to the point (seeing if you guys are compatible for marriage). Idk dating just seems like wasting time and just for "fun". If you guys are not looking to marry then whats the point? I don't want something short term I want something forever.


----------



## Kevin001

Really like the fact that there are still Godly men and women out there that live by the word not by how the world tells them...inspiring.


----------



## tea111red

Prayed for something to happen and it happened.


----------



## stratsp

tea111red said:


> Prayed for something to happen and it happened.


That's great....


----------



## tea111red

stratsp said:


> That's great....


 Yes, it made my day.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Prayed for something to happen and it happened.


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy how I let my anxiety stop me from glorifying God. I let man bring me in fear instead of worshiping God. Crazy when you think about it. This world is fleeting.


----------



## Kevin001

Its so cool how God can give messages to other people for you. A friend gave me a message from God earlier...just what I needed.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


 It took 6 months to happen and a lot of prayer, but it finally happened.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> It took 6 months to happen and a lot of prayer, but it finally happened.


Hope things are better overall, job/safe place to live.


----------



## stratsp

I am at such a stage in life where I don't even know what to pray about... there are so many problems and it has been so long praying for the same things that it has started to hurt now.... 5 years is a long time... there should be an end somewhere please god.... I know you hear me...I can feel that, but please help me don't let my family hurt any more ... my dad has been a loving father and he never ever splurged on himself and he is also suffering I think it is because me all his suffering. I see pain in his eyes I feel him getting depressed but still looking strong so that I won't crumble in more troubles... but I know, I see , the elephant in the room and ther is nothing I can do about ...My mom is holding back tears from seeing his pain.... 


Please god it is time, let us have some happiness ...I don't know what mistakes I did that resulted in this much misery but I beg your forgiveness for what ever I did, let me realise my mistakes and let me atone for them, but please not my loved ones....


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Hope things are better overall, job/safe place to live.


Thanks... I think I've made progress mentally, but the job and living situation is still the same right now.

My prayer was for someone else, though. I prayed for them to do something specific, lol. Could be a coincidence or whatever, but it is still strange it actually happened.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Thanks... I think I've made progress mentally, but the job and living situation is still the same right now.
> 
> My prayer was for someone else, though. I prayed for them to do something specific, lol. Could be a coincidence or whatever, but it is still strange it actually happened.


Oh ok well that is still good .


----------



## Kevin001

^^ They are a great couple .


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> Yes, they are . Alyssa is pregnant with the third baby, so exciting! I have been watching them grow their family over the years .


Same

I also listen to Dale and Veronica Partridge too.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I haven't heard of them before, I will check out their website/videos .


They are more marriage focused.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Psalm 139:14

I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
your works are wonderful,
I know that full well.


----------



## roxslide

That's so weird though that the events lined up like that. Obviously I don't believe it has any significance, it's just a coincidence but funny nonetheless.

But I was sitting in my car at dusk and found two black cats. My cat is currently at my mom's house because my house is chaotic right now so I was so happy to see them. I spent some time with them and then noticed that the moon was full. With two black cats around me and next to the ~~full moon~ I started mentally joking that if I was a witch, this would be a perfect time to do a "spell". So I semi-jokingly _invoked_ my ancestors and asked them to give me some good luck in finding an apartment and that I would give them an offering or honor them if they helped me.

Then I came home an an hour later I got approved for an apartment lol. Maybe I should make a little trinket or something just for the memory. Oh, maybe I should celebrate 추석 (Chuseok, harvest celebration and honoring ancestor traditions) this year with my mom.

Wait what??? I just realized that Today is the first day of Chuseok wtf??? This just keeps getting weirder. Maybe my ancestors are really listening. o_o

conclusion: I am secretly Mulan.


----------



## stratsp

I_Exist said:


> Psalm 139:14
> 
> I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
> your works are wonderful,
> I know that full well.


I am afraid and fearful of you.... but I don't feel wonderful or worthful....I know your works are wonderful but I keep waiting and praying for your grace in my life ...
The tears keep welling up in my eyes, my hands remain folded in prayer...please I dont know how long I can take it...


----------



## Solomoon

There is a saying in Judaism that one should love their Rabbi as much or more than their father, because while their father brought them into this world, their spiritual "father" brings them into The World To Come. But I think Ben Zoma is right when he tells us, "Who is wise? He who learns from everyone." Aside from all being children of God, we are family in that we all teach each other.


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy how people freak out when biblical truth is talked about.


----------



## stratsp

Solomoon said:


> There is a saying in Judaism that one should love their Rabbi as much or more than their father, because while their father brought them into this world, their spiritual "father" brings them into The World To Come. But I think Ben Zoma is right when he tells us, "Who is wise? He who learns from everyone." Aside from all being children of God, we are family in that we all teach each other.


Well huinduism has something very similar...
Guru Brahma, Guru Vishnu, Guru devo Maheshwara
Guru sakshat, param Brahma, tasmai shri guravay namah

Spiritual guide/teacher (Guru) is our creator, our sustainer and destroyer of evil.
There is a guru nearby (_Guru Sakshat_) and a guru that is beyond the beyond (_param Brahma_). I make my offering (_tasmai_) to the beautiful (_shri_) remover of my darkness, my ignorance; (_Guru_) it is to you I bow and lay down my life (_namah_).

Basically there is a lot of emphasis in hinduism in finding a teacher or guide to help you with the spiritual aspects of life and beyond.

But guru is not necessarily a person, for instance one prominant guru in hinduism is dattatareya who said he has had 24 gurus that include air, water, sun, pigon a prostitute etc... it is basically what you learn from whom and how


----------



## Solomoon

stratsp said:


> Well huinduism has something very similar...
> Guru Brahma, Guru Vishnu, Guru devo Maheshwara
> Guru sakshat, param Brahma, tasmai shri guravay namah
> 
> Spiritual guide/teacher (Guru) is our creator, our sustainer and destroyer of evil.
> There is a guru nearby (_Guru Sakshat_) and a guru that is beyond the beyond (_param Brahma_). I make my offering (_tasmai_) to the beautiful (_shri_) remover of my darkness, my ignorance; (_Guru_) it is to you I bow and lay down my life (_namah_).
> 
> Basically there is a lot of emphasis in hinduism in finding a teacher or guide to help you with the spiritual aspects of life and beyond.
> 
> But guru is not necessarily a person, for instance one prominant guru in hinduism is dattatareya who said he has had 24 gurus that include air, water, sun, pigon a prostitute etc... it is basically what you learn from whom and how


Judaism and Hinduism do appear similar in the importance they place on learning and having a guide to help you along the way. I remember reading about the 24 gurus of Dattatareya. I like what some say, that nature itself is a gospel revealed before us.

_"From Earth, I have learned patience and non-retaliation. From the trees, I learned to strive unselfishly for the good of others and find the meaning of existence from this very striving... Though the moon appears to be waxing and waning, yet it never alters. So also, the changes of the body do not affect the atman (soul). As the one sun is seen reflected in all the different types of water, so also the one spirit is seen reflected in all things... From the courtesan Pingala, I learned that desire is the source of all sorrows, and desirelessness leads to the most intense delight."_


----------



## Kevin001

She is a nice person but I just don't believe in women being lead pastors, just not biblical.


----------



## tea111red

Need to see beauty...


----------



## stratsp

Please god tell me wht mistakes I have done, give me some sign so I can correct them,,,, how many more tests do I and my family have to endure.... yesterday the thing I hate most happened saw tears in the eyes of my mom and wife .... please god help us out....I know and I trust you will do what is best for us, but request is all I can do and pray for your forgiveness..


I don't really know why I am writing my prayer in this forum.


----------



## Kevin001

Coworker tried to tell me the bible doesn't talk about modesty and if people lust because of what someone wears it all on them for not having self control. Hmm it goes both ways. Yes we need to practice self control but we also need to dress modestly to honor God and help others honor him by not lusting. 

1 timothy 2:9-10 talks on modesty plus many verses on honoring God with your body. Have to ask yourself is what I'm wearing honoring God? I like to ask myself is this attire showcasing my body? Some people will lust regardless but if I can help and honor God I will.


----------



## Catechumen

If there is a God , why did he make his creation so fragile that they can develop S.A.D and spend years in untold suffering?

Or if evolution is you thing, why hasn't S.A.D been _evolved out_ by now as surely sad sufferers would naturally mate and breed less often?


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Coworker tried to tell me the bible doesn't talk about modesty and if people lust because of what someone wears it all on them for not having self control. Hmm it goes both ways. Yes we need to practice self control but we also need to dress modestly to honor God and help others honor him by not lusting.
> 
> 1 timothy 2:9-10 talks on modesty plus many verses on honoring God with your body. Have to ask yourself is what I'm wearing honoring God? I like to ask myself is this attire showcasing my body? Some people will lust regardless but if I can help and honor God I will.


Interesting....I was thinking about the topic of modesty today, too.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Interesting....I was thinking about the topic of modesty today, too.


Simple easy thing to ask yourself is......is my clothes showcasing my body? Everyone has their own conviction but just try to think about others struggling with lust as well. Like I would never be shirtless in public around the opposite sex :stu Not wear anything to purposely showcase my muscles either.


----------



## Kevin001

So cool how God is giving me a sense of peace I never knew.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Simple easy thing to ask yourself is......is my clothes showcasing my body? Everyone has their own conviction but just try to think about others struggling with lust as well. Like I would never be shirtless in public around the opposite sex :stu Not wear anything to purposely showcase my muscles either.


oh, I've always dressed modestly, lol. I was just thinking about modesty more yesterday. I was thinking I still want to dress modestly, but not look frumpy and/or matronly, lol. I don't think I'm quite that bad, but I feel like I want to refine my style more. It seems hard to find good modest style ideas (imo) that are not frumpy or matronly looking. I want to find more modest looking clothes that I like.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> oh, I've always dressed modestly, lol. I was just thinking about modesty more yesterday. I was thinking I still want to dress modestly, but not look frumpy and/or matronly, lol. I don't think I'm quite that bad, but I feel like I want to refine my style more. It seems hard to find good modest style ideas (imo) that are not frumpy or matronly looking.


Ok lol. But yeah I think there are a lot of nice clothing that is modest just have to find something that is your style.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Ok lol. But yeah I think there are a lot of nice clothing that is modest just have to find something that is your style.


It's not easy to find clothes I like, lol. If I find something I like it's usually too expensive. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> It's not easy to find clothes I like, lol. If I find something I like it's usually too expensive. :stu


Really? I'm sure there are some cute modest clothes out there .


----------



## tea111red

Well, I prayed about something and stumbled across this person's channel on YouTube (while going about my normal business) that has videos addressing certain issues of mine so I guess I was heard?


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Kevin001

What if you grew up on an island and all you had was the bible, what would the church look like to you? Crazy to see how wrong the majority of churches are today. Not what the bible teaches.


----------



## Kevin001

The bible may seem intimidating but you have to start somewhere....the more you get into it the better it gets I promise.


----------



## Kevin001

In the book of Judges right now reading the story of Samson....I forgot how savage he was lol. Killed 1000 men with the jaw bone of a donkey!


----------



## tea111red

Hebrews 12:11 

"No discipline seems pleasant at the time, but painful. Later on, however, it produces a harvest of righteousness and peace for those who have been trained by it."

This came to my attention today.


----------



## tea111red

So much more healing is needed....


----------



## Kevin001

Haha this is priceless....pretty realistic. Church is an awesome first date though can find out a lot lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't think churches should be collecting tithes anymore...more so offerings. Tithing is old testament mosaic law. Don't think the new testament mentions tithing. Jesus fulfilled that law. Offerings yes, tithing meh not sure probably not.


----------



## tea111red

yeah....dating the worldly way is pretty unappealing to me. I feel I might still be too worldly for Christians (Christians who go to church on Saturday), though? I think I'm stuck right in the middle. It's hard to find someone who is like me. :stu


----------



## tea111red

I think being raised w/ these strict religious principles and then extremely worldly ones caused a lot of my problems. My mom had us go back and forth a lot. I can understand why it's bad for 2 people to be unequally yoked, esp. if there are kids involved. I was probably cursed because of her.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I noticed when new threads are posted in the Spiritual Support section, older threads disappear or get deleted? I was trying to find an older thread that I read a week ago or so, and now I can't find it.


Might be still here or moved. What was it about?


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I spoke too soon, I found it . The thread was about Salvation.


Ok lol


----------



## tea111red

I feel like people at churches will just reject me, too, and leave me feeling even more hopeless.


----------



## TinyFlutter

tea111red said:


> I feel like people at churches will just reject me, too, and leave me feeling even more hopeless.


I'm sorry you feel that way, I pray you will find a warm and welcoming church where there will be a sense of belonging and acceptance :squeeze.


----------



## tea111red

TinyFlutter said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way, I pray you will find a warm and welcoming church where there will be a sense of belonging and acceptance :squeeze.


Thank you.  I appreciate it. Thanks for your kindness as well.


----------



## Kevin001

The enemy can't take what I have. Change who I am, I belong to you Abba.


----------



## tea111red

Not even really sure what my purpose in life is anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Spread the word, make disciples, glorify God :squeeze.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Spread the word, make disciples, glorify God :squeeze.


The specifics of how to go about this, though?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> The specifics of how to go about this, though?


Oh lol

Everyone will have different ways they do this through their career and whatnot. A big thing is showing people Christ just by being an example. Your life should show people you're different. Loving people is a good way. God uses people in so many ways I would just keep praying to see where He wants you and see how He will use you to give Him glory.


----------



## Solomoon

Perspective is an interesting thing. A child could be raised being told six is an evil number, because there are six directions, the four around us, north, east, south, and west, as well as up and down, and the seventh point is the center, the soul, so to be six instead of seven is to lack a divine spark.

Or a child could be taught that six is heavenly, for the circle is seen by some as spiritual, a reference to the soul, and the curved line of the six going heavenward implies that the soul is ascending toward God. One might view it as a hand reaching up for God.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so not close to getting married but being a husband/father is scary a ton of responsibility. Your family depends on you.


----------



## tea111red

Providence.


----------



## tea111red

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biblical_Sabbath

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabbath_in_Christianity


----------



## Kevin001

Crazy when I talk about married people having just one bank account some people flip. It all goes back to oneness.


----------



## tea111red

Feel uninspired.


----------



## Kevin001

Friendships are hard work christian or not phew.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Feel uninspired.


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to help more in the church and get more involved in the community. More acts of faith. There are so many lost people out there.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember to be grateful and humble at all times....everything I have I can lose. God says don't think about tomorrow.


----------



## tea111red

My mom makes it hard to keep believing in God, admittedly.


----------



## Solomoon

"This is one of the goals of the Jewish way of living: to feel the hidden love and wisdom in all things." - Abraham Joshua Heschel


----------



## Fun Spirit

I need to take the time to look up Angel Number 5 again. I been seeing my Birth Number 05 on a clock frequently and recently. This is not the first time though because sometime around 2011 I had seen ny number again. I thought I was going to die. You be scared too if you're constantly seeing your birth number on a clock everytime. I don't remember what year I stopped seeing the number but recenlty it has appeared itself again since September of this year, sometime right after I moved into a new location. I know the number 5 mean changes are happening in my life. Ok.......but.......how? I don't see it. In my physical life it is the same. Nothing happening. It must mean internal changes because all I been through been nothing but inner turmoil. So yeah I need to research more on this Number 5. 

Anyway I also need to watch some Youtube videos on how to raise your vibration. 

Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Black As Day said:


> I need to take the time to look up Angel Number 5 again. I been seeing my Birth Number 05 on a clock frequently and recently. This is not the first time though because sometime around 2011 I had seen ny number again. I thought I was going to die. You be scared too if you're constantly seeing your birth number on a clock everytime. I don't remember what year I stopped seeing the number but recenlty it has appeared itself again since September of this year, sometime right after I moved into a new location. I know the number 5 mean changes are happening in my life. Ok.......but.......how? I don't see it. In my physical life it is the same. Nothing happening. It must mean internal changes because all I been through been nothing but inner turmoil. So yeah I need to research more on this Number 5.
> 
> Anyway I also need to watch some Youtube videos on how to raise your vibration.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


I would just pray.....all that angel number stuff is like spiritual guides not biblical. New Age stuff. Just be careful :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Kevin001 I'm already doing that: )

Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Ok lol


----------



## Solomoon

You're sweetness of mind
The calm breath of the soul


----------



## andy1984

it bothers me eternally that religious people are supposed to good but usually they barely do anything different from non religious people. I dont understand it.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Kevin001

God catches His fish before He cleans it.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom and uncle said they don't care what happens to them after they die just want to have fun and live it up on Earth. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Solomoon

'Cause you're everywhere to me
And when I catch my breath
It's you I breathe


----------



## Kevin001

Rethinking trunk or treat....it still kinda supports halloween's demonic past.


----------



## Duplo

Your inner world attract your outer world.


----------



## Kevin001

God wants me to just relax and not overthink things, take things one day at a time. I really need to do better practicing the fruit of the spirit.


----------



## The Linux Guy

*1 John 1:8-10 New International Version (NIV)*

8 If we claim to be without sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth is not in us. 9 If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness. 10 If we claim we have not sinned, we make him out to be a liar and his word is not in us.

*1 John 2:3-6 New International Version (NIV)*

Love and Hatred for Fellow Believers

3 We know that we have come to know him if we keep his commands. 4 Whoever says, "I know him," but does not do what he commands is a liar, and the truth is not in that person. 5 But if anyone obeys his word, love for God[a] is truly made complete in them. This is how we know we are in him: 6 Whoever claims to live in him must live as Jesus did.


----------



## Kevin001

So my church is having thanksgiving meal in 2wks.....not sure what or if I'll bring something ugh would be an epic experience though if I show.


----------



## Kevin001

Why did I think Job's wife was also killed? Nope she was there throughout, telling Job to blame God and just die.


----------



## Kevin001

Pastor called his wife his help mate.....it was cute lol. True biblically just not use to hearing that word often.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember to show more grace and just love others more .


----------



## tea111red

"Ecclesiastes 4:9-10 

9 Two are better than one, because they have a good reward for their toil. 10 For if they fall, one will lift up his fellow. But woe to him who is alone when he falls and has not another to lift him up!"

Yeah...that's for sure.


----------



## tea111red

Still feel uneasy at the thought of going to a church.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Still feel uneasy at the thought of going to a church.


Aww just have to go .


----------



## ionarevamp

I think the most important realization I have made in life so far is that I'm not necessarily supposed to enjoy every part of life. It may seem obvious, but (regardless of who's running this whole shindig) BOTH binary states--each situational truth and its opposite--are required for the entire thing to function at all. Hunger doesn't exist without fullness, relief doesn't exist without pain, and organized existence itself cannot be significant without the absence of matter/energy or the lack of complexity in it. If I can remember that the simple doing or surviving through things I don't like is what matters, life becomes far easier.
Having said all this, I'm an agnostic. I think it's definitely possible there's something outside of concrete awareness that mingles with things that we can agree exist within our scope of perception, but I also think it would be foolish to arbitrarily decide what that "thing" actually _is_.
Edit: I'm not trying to say that anyone else's beliefs are foolish, I'm just speaking for myself and my own decisions to believe based on what I perceive. I'd find it intellectually dishonest to decide on something as significant as deification with my limited information


----------



## tea111red

Several examples of people who committed suicide in the Bible.


----------



## tea111red

www.gotquestions.org/amp/want-to-die.html

Hmm.


----------



## Kevin001

Even when your walls seem to be caving in, even when everything seems to being going bad, even when you feel like you have nothing left to give and your life is over....you can still smile.....God has you He will keep your head above water and won't let you drown .


----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


> Even when your walls seem to be caving in, even when everything seems to being going bad, even when you feel like you have nothing left to give and your life is over....you can still smile.....God has you He will keep your head above water and won't let you drown .


Thank you. That's something I need to constantly remind myself everyday, it can be hard to see the light when the darkness has overcome, but I need to keep my head up.

"For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord." - Romans 8:38-39.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ .


----------



## tea111red

Sticking around still feels kind of pointless.


----------



## Kevin001

They will know us by our love.....need to remember that.


----------



## Kevin001

The enemy is so clever just need to be strong and not fall for the lies .


----------



## Solomoon

I like to imagine God above me, wielding great weapons, protecting me from his throne in high heaven.


----------



## Fun Spirit

First :05 and now I'm starting to see 5:55........


----------



## Kevin001

I just want to be present in your presence Lord. Too many people are doing so much and not just taking a step back to just be in wonder...treasure every breath....every moment. Be still in your presence.


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Kevin001

In the middle of the wonder nothing else can matter.


----------



## Solomoon

I was thinking about how love reversed is evol. Evol is the first four letters in evolve. If you put another "o" in evolve, it would be evolove, or love spelt backwards and forwards starting at the "l". Love is fundamental for spiritual growth. Love is what draws us into a closer walk with God. Love is what allows us to derive meaning and peace. Love is what opens our eyes to what's around us, to see what each other sees, and feel what each other feels. Love is the anchor in the roaring tempest.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Fun Spirit

: )


----------



## Suchness

Black As Day said:


> : )


I like that.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool story about a guy who got a job brought someone to Christ and got fired.....got rehired 2 months later and brought another to Christ then fired again.....just so cool how God uses us.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to humble myself and not follow the crowd.


----------



## Solomoon

_"The LORD God made garments of skin and clothed Adam and Eve."_ - Genesis 3:21

This is the first verse that follows the section labeled "The Expulsion from Paradise" on Biblehub. We wear skin and forget that we are light, that we are consciousness, the soul, the vibrant essence. We are veiled from ourselves. Like we're wearing a dream.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes I feel alone in the world but hey I'm ok with that I have God .


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Cool story about a guy who got a job brought someone to Christ and got fired.....got rehired 2 months later and brought another to Christ then fired again.....just so cool how God uses us.


Did he end up getting an even better job after being fired again?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Did he end up getting an even better job after being fired again?


Oh idk lol

Just cool story on how God uses you . He is happy though.....this life is short bringing people to Christ is so important.


----------



## lina1202

Suchness said:


>


Really like this quote. I've always found Eckhart Tolle's writings so inspiring. So easy to forget that what you're listening all day to is mental noise though.


----------



## Suchness

lina1202 said:


> Really like this quote. I've always found Eckhart Tolle's writings so inspiring. So easy to forget that what you're listening all day to is mental noise though.


Nice to see someone on here appreciate Eckhart's teachings. It's crazy how almost everyone doesn't recognise this, they go their whole lives without a moment of separation from their thoughts, never getting to experience their true self.


----------



## Kevin001

When your family thinks you're a Jesus fanatic .


----------



## Solomoon

Sometimes I wish I had someone else like me. Someone who sees the things hidden, that's truly aware of the spiritual dimension. The problem with being used to isolation though is it's more comfortable to stay there than to try and be rejected. Plus even when I relate to someone in one aspect I tend to be different in almost everything else. Maybe God is pushing me to try. To realize that even if it is a short lived friendship, it can be worth it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I watched this the other day. It's sad how mixed up we believers become sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001

Today will be the 5th week in a row I go to church.....personal best .


----------



## Kevin001

On Wednesday my church is going over the roles and qualifications in church.....I'll go if my friend doesn't want to hangout that day. Would be nice to hear his interpretation of scripture.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm all about showing people the love of Christ .


----------



## Solomoon

When the darkness comes the light doesn't disappear. It contracts within itself. The light becomes so infinitesimal that it loses its visible quality of brightness even to itself. Before long the light associates itself with the darkness that surrounds it. The light forgets that it ever was light. Thus, when the great light comes, the smaller light does not comprehend it. The tiny light does not believe that it shares it's nature with the megalithic light. It has always been darkness, as far as it can recall, and what it remembers is its reality. But if the light within it glows or warms even a little then the light that thinks itself to be darkness has a chance to awaken to its truth as light. Should it see itself as light then its light can begin to illuminate again, like a sun growing out it's heavenly rays.


----------



## 8888

Sometimes I wish Jesus had a sister because I feel I need to pray to someone about feminine issues. I mean God created women so I guess he'd understand but I still wish Jesus had a sister.


----------



## Solomoon

8888 said:


> Sometimes I wish Jesus had a sister because I feel I need to pray to someone about feminine issues. I mean God created women so I guess he'd understand but I still wish Jesus had a sister.


In Gnostic Christianity Sophia is the sister of Christ and Sophia is usually synonymous with Mary Magdalene as well as The Holy Spirit.

The Shack gives a very feminine representation of the divine presenting The Holy Spirit as a young woman, God as a parent as female, and also shows Wisdom (another female name of God). It's a flawed movie, people say the book is better, but it is certainly unique.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Sometimes I wish Jesus had a sister because I feel I need to pray to someone about feminine issues. I mean God created women so I guess he'd understand but I still wish Jesus had a sister.


Aww lol He understands all things though pray to Him .


----------



## Kevin001

I need to work on praying for people right then and there instead of praying later...just tough especially with my anxiety ugh.


----------



## 8888

Solomoon said:


> In Gnostic Christianity Sophia is the sister of Christ and Sophia is usually synonymous with Mary Magdalene as well as The Holy Spirit.
> 
> The Shack gives a very feminine representation of the divine presenting The Holy Spirit as a young woman, God as a parent as female, and also shows Wisdom (another female name of God). It's a flawed movie, people say the book is better, but it is certainly unique.


Interesting, thank you.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Aww lol He understands all things though pray to Him .


Yeah, you're right.


----------



## Solomoon

You are the music in me


----------



## Kevin001

I hear people say don't give to the homeless they can use it for drugs....yeah possibly but God will judge them and He will judge you. Giving out of the kindness of your heart to show them the love of Jesus is what matters. God sees your intent.


----------



## Solomoon

Aside from praying for God to give me love for other people and for God, I pray for God to give me love for myself. I was thinking last night that maybe a lot of people don't do that. But I think it's important to love yourself and to not be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Kevin001

People need to realize how much power their words have. Proverbs 15:4 Gentle words are a tree of life; a deceitful tongue crushes the spirit.


----------



## lina1202

Saw this quote earlier while looking at some Buddhist quotes. I haven't read anything Buddhist for a long while. This quote struck me among all the rest for some reason. It's not a particularly fresh or new quote but I think a lot of people forget the meaning behind it in daily life. I know I do. I think it's a given that humans are built to want things all the time, material or otherwise, whether we realise it or not. "If I had a bit more money I'd be happier", "if I was more social and outgoing I'd be happier" "If I was settled down and had a perfect little family my life would be complete." When we lack those things we think we need to be happy, we end up unhappy...but it isn't really the lack of those things that make us unhappy it's that we are always reminding ourselves of what we don't have instead of looking at all of the things we _do_ have. I need to do this more. Whoops, this ended up a lot more rambling than I intended. This is only my thoughts by the way and not intended to sound preachy or anything


----------



## Suchness

lina1202 said:


> Saw this quote earlier while looking at some Buddhist quotes. I haven't read anything Buddhist for a long while. This quote struck me among all the rest for some reason. It's not a particularly fresh or new quote but I think a lot of people forget the meaning behind it in daily life. I know I do. I think it's a given that humans are built to want things all the time, material or otherwise, whether we realise it or not. "If I had a bit more money I'd be happier", "if I was more social and outgoing I'd be happier" "If I was settled down and had a perfect little family my life would be complete." When we lack those things we think we need to be happy, we end up unhappy...but it isn't really the lack of those things that make us unhappy it's that we are always reminding ourselves of what we don't have instead of looking at all of the things we _do_ have. I need to do this more. Whoops, this ended up a lot more rambling than I intended. This is only my thoughts by the way and not intended to sound preachy or anything


It hasn't brought me true happiness but it definitely helps. I'm grateful that I have enough sanity to keep moving forward and that I have a place to stay at and I that I have all the things I need.


----------



## Kevin001

My uber driver mentioned God and I saw my opening. I started talking about God and quoting scripture and she just started grabbing my arm and saying its so nice to hear someone talk like that. Kinda made me smile and realize how big this world is and how much impact we can have on others.


----------



## Kevin001

Amazes me how many people think believers can be possessed....um hello we have the Holy Spirit in us.....demon can't possess a body already filled.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to practice the fruit of the spirit and just love more....they will know us by our love.


----------



## lina1202

Suchness said:


> It hasn't brought me true happiness but it definitely helps. I'm grateful that I have enough sanity to keep moving forward and that I have a place to stay at and I that I have all the things I need.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Kevin001

If your bible isn't worn out might want to check where your faith is at. 


Side note.........pastor said I have the heart for preaching......if I can swing being off I'll try to do prison and street ministry.


----------



## Kevin001

Going down to the altar is still something I struggle with.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Hey this book is on the same page as me. {LOL pun joke} I was just thinking of that Bible verse before the book had mention it on the next page. {I guess we weren't on the same page after all. Ha Ha}

Anyway they sure don't teach that in the Church.

"Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof."

Matthew 6:34 KJV

"And Jesus said unto him, No man, having put his hand to the plough, and looking back, is fit for the kingdom of God."
Luke 9:62 KJV

It was my first time hearing of Luke 9:62 KJV. I had to check The Book to make sure the verse was there Word for Word. King James Style. It was there. He {Jesus} said it. And it is in The Book. {The Bible}

This book make good connections.

_This Tapatalk signature have been removed._


----------



## tea111red

More difficult to believe in God when unable to connect w/ people, I think.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Hey this book is on the same page as me. {LOL pun joke} I was just thinking of that Bible verse before the book had mention it on the next page. {I guess we weren't on the same page after all. Ha Ha}
> 
> Anyway they sure don't teach that in the Church.
> 
> "Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof."
> 
> Matthew 6:34 KJV
> 
> "And Jesus said unto him, No man, having put his hand to the plough, and looking back, is fit for the kingdom of God."
> Luke 9:62 KJV
> 
> It was my first time hearing of Luke 9:62 KJV. I had to check The Book to make sure the verse was there Word for Word. King James Style. It was there. He {Jesus} said it. And it is in The Book. {The Bible}
> 
> This book make good connections.
> 
> _This Tapatalk signature have been removed._


Is that from the Power of Now? I don't remember them but I know he uses a bunch of stuff from the Bible.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Is that from the Power of Now? I don't remember them but I know he uses a bunch of stuff from the Bible.


Yes it is from The Power of Now: )
He does. That and a lot of psychological stuff.

_This Tapatalk signature have been removed._


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Yes it is from The Power of Now: )
> He does. That and a lot of psychological stuff.
> 
> _This Tapatalk signature have been removed._


I like his interpretation, to me it makes sense what Jesus was actually saying.


----------



## Kevin001

Our situation might not change but we can. Stuff happens but its all about how we handle it next that matters.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to uber driver about God....it was nice .


----------



## Erroll

Proverbs 22:6 New King James Version (NKJV)

"Train up a child in the way he should go,
And when he is old he will not depart from it."

So if someone does the opposite, and trains up a child in a way that is wrong,
does God impute guilt to the child? The kid is only doing what he has learned to do.


----------



## Kevin001

No one said it would be easy but just know if you're living in God's will everything will be ok. The goodness of God just blows my mind sometimes. Jesus is my everlasting strength.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I need to put my focus back on God and on positive things. My mind been elsewhere. I have an affirmation APP on my tablet that I rarely use and I seem to only open up my Bible APP only to read the daily Bible verse. I have a perfect week streak of 45 weeks and 321 days. I guess I'm in it for the record. I still haven't finished reading The Book of Jasher. I always stop in the middle of reading. Weeks and months go by causing me to forget what I have read. Next thing I know I find myself starting all over with reading the book. I also need to reflect more about my life. 

I was thinking about maybe using this last month to really focus. Postpone imagining the next scene of my comic story, stay off the internet, don't read any books other than my Spiritual books, no more YouTube pick a card readings. I go hermit mode. I'll return when it is the new year.


----------



## Solomoon

Show us Your light in each other and let us look on each other with compassion and understanding.


----------



## Kevin001

I want to do mission work its just so expensive ugh. Guess I can just start here in my community.


----------



## Kevin001

He is so worthy of our praise, Hallelujah. His ways are soooo much better, bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## Solomoon

When I'm down here everything weighs so much. When I'm raised up to you, when I fly as high as you're willing to let me, or as high as I'm ready to go, then I remember what peace is like.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like the closer I get to God the more I see Him in everything. Its little signs everywhere .


----------



## wmu'14

Can the Spiritual Subforum please please please please be private like the 18+ subform?

I can count 3 threads that I posted here that were supposed to be legit discussions that were nothing but Agnostics trolling.

I want to post another one right now but I'm afraid it'll be more of the same. :/


----------



## tehuti88

wmu'14 said:


> Can the Spiritual Subforum please please please please be private like the 18+ subform?


I think you made your point the other five or so times you posted this. (Correction, cripes, you've posted even more of them since I typed this.) Sorry for making one semi-humorous comment in your thread the ONE time in a blue moon I ventured into that (this) subforum. :roll The stupid thing is, I wasn't even entirely joking, even though I apparently misunderstood your point. Sue me.

I thought people of all faiths were welcome in the Spirituality subforum, though. So locking it away from users unless they request permission seems extreme. Especially in regards to this thread, which according to the OP is supposed to be welcoming to everyone. Christian or not. For some odd reason, this entire subforum seems to be assumed to = Christian. And since I'm neither Christian nor atheist, that means I'd fit in nowhere, as usual.

But hey, religion has been unwelcoming to me my entire life. No difference now, yeah? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

EDIT: I'm not an agnostic, either. Not that you'd give a crap, I don't belong in here. I'll stay out of your precious religious threads now, though.


----------



## wmu'14

tehuti88 said:


> I think you made your point the other five or so times you posted this. (Correction, cripes, you've posted even more of them since I typed this.) Sorry for making one semi-humorous comment in your thread the ONE time in a blue moon I ventured into that (this) subforum. :roll The stupid thing is, I wasn't even entirely joking, even though I apparently misunderstood your point. Sue me.
> 
> I thought people of all faiths were welcome in the Spirituality subforum, though. So locking it away from users unless they request permission seems extreme. Especially in regards to this thread, which according to the OP is supposed to be welcoming to everyone. Christian or not. For some odd reason, this entire subforum seems to be assumed to = Christian. And since I'm neither Christian nor atheist, that means I'd fit in nowhere, as usual.
> 
> But hey, religion has been unwelcoming to me my entire life. No difference now, yeah? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> EDIT: I'm not an agnostic, either. Not that you'd give a crap, I don't belong in here. I'll stay out of your precious religious threads now, though.


It wasn't just you who didn't seem to read my OP. It was everyone and their brother and sister.

Yes, people of all faiths. Not agnostic trolls tho. *They have their own section. Period.* And I'm not saying they shouldn't have access to it. I'm just saying it should be harder for them to post in here if all they're going to post in here is s h i t.

(HOWEVER, in regards to my thread, there were a couple people who are legitimately spiritual and not agnostic who posted in my thread so please do not assume I am calling you agnostic - I know you are not based on your previous posts. Please please please understand.)


----------



## 0589471

wmu'14 said:


> It wasn't just you who didn't seem to read my OP. It was everyone and their brother and sister.
> 
> Yes, people of all faiths. Not agnostic trolls tho. *They have their own section. Period.* And I'm not saying they shouldn't have access to it. I'm just saying it should be harder for them to post in here if all they're going to post in here is s h i t.
> 
> (HOWEVER, in regards to my thread, there were a couple people who are legitimately spiritual and not agnostic who posted in my thread so please do not assume I am calling you agnostic - I know you are not based on your previous posts. Please please please understand.)


I'm sorry your thread got derailed, I missed that part.

However I think a lot of us skim OP posts or even just reply to threads based on the title though. Unfortunately in that case even I missed that it had been posted in the spiritual section, I had assumed it was the general discussion area.

I'm hoping we can come up with a way to better differentiate threads from what section they come from.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> Can the Spiritual Subforum please please please please be private like the 18+ subform?
> 
> I can count 3 threads that I posted here that were supposed to be legit discussions that were nothing but Agnostics trolling.
> 
> I want to post another one right now but I'm afraid it'll be more of the same. :/


It can be private but this section is for more than just christians though.....there are other believers that believe in some "God". Would be nice to have a total christian subsection I guess or at least no negative or anti christian posts. I was going to comment in your thread about all the commenting in a christian thread but I refrained lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm interesting and kinda accurate.....


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm interesting and kinda accurate.....


Well, my mom was home all day and never worked, but still didn't care to fulfill a lot of her motherly duties. Other kids are probably growing up w/ moms like this today, too. All these useless distractions and the wrong info being spread...


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Well, my mom was home all day and never worked, but still didn't care to fulfill a lot of her motherly duties. Other kids are probably growing up like this today, too.


She is saved? From what I've heard about her doesn't seem like it just curious :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tea111red said:


> Well, my mom was home all day and never worked, but still didn't care to fulfill a lot of her motherly duties. Other kids are probably growing up like this today, too.


 Same.

Oh, my mother was plenty obsessed with religion. But that did not translate to good mothering. Or much of anything else besides thinking she was better than everyone else.


----------



## Kevin001

WillYouStopDave said:


> Same.
> 
> Oh, my mother was plenty obsessed with religion. But that did not translate to good mothering. Or much of anything else besides thinking she was better than everyone else.


Oh wow sorry to hear bro thats why I tell people follow Jesus not religion. You pick up your cross and follow Him and you start to act Christ like, people see Him in you .


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow sorry to hear bro thats why I tell people follow Jesus not religion. You pick up your cross and follow Him and you start to act Christ like, people see Him in you .


 No. The Jesus thing is still an obstacle to good parenting because if the child doesn't want it, the parent will invariably not accept it and try to force the matter. Might work out semi-OK sometimes but often when the child rejects the while idea of religion (and/or Jesus) they really mean it and the parent simply can't handle it and makes their child miserable with it. I instantly did not want the whole religion thing and there was not a doubt in my mind about it. Ever. My mother never accepted it. Nor did my dad really. He wasn't as pushy about it but still.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## wmu'14

For those wondering, the thread I want to post here but don't feel comfortable posting is 'Does God Get Angry'; I can only guess what the replies will be........



Kevin001 said:


> It can be private but this section is for more than just christians though.....there are other believers that believe in some "God". Would be nice to have a total christian subsection I guess or at least no negative or anti christian posts. I was going to comment in your thread about all the commenting in a christian thread but I refrained lol.


My problem is it seems like I post these threads and they all get derailed by Agnostics, not people of different religious faiths.



A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm sorry your thread got derailed, I missed that part.
> 
> However I think a lot of us skim OP posts or even just reply to threads based on the title though. Unfortunately in that case even I missed that it had been posted in the spiritual section, I had assumed it was the general discussion area.
> 
> I'm hoping we can come up with a way to better differentiate threads from what section they come from.


I agree. I think that played a big role in how my thread got derailed. I like the idea of trying to make it more clear what section a thread is in. A different discussion forum I post in has different banners at the top of each section (each section gets a different banner). This discussion forum also places a little, color-coded symbol next to each thread title.


----------



## andy1984

idk how to deal with the everyday horrors that i see anymore. it's too uncomfortable to watch. a bunch of things related to my friend - eating meat, throwing bones in the scraps, buying so much sugary stuff when she is in trouble with her weight, saying one thing and doing another. she wouldn't even go into the supermarket without me the previous time, her avoidance is getting worse again. why doesn't her family really care about her? my brother and his tourism, unnecessary air travel. a BBQ i can't go to because of all the dead animals... questions about my actions and intentions - i can save many people or i can save money to own my own home. that one, it's hard. am i a monk? sometimes i am pretty much a monk. but then i kept a lot. my inheritance. i gave some. the rest i kept to myself. but the good i do, no one sees it. seeing people's disgusting opinions on a news site... all over the internet too, so much weakness and complacency and laziness of mind. i keep seeing people admitting that they are hypocrites, and then trying to justify that - its the human condition, bla bla bla. weakness.



> When the great Tao is forgotten,
> Kindness and morality arise.
> When wisdom and intelligence are born,
> The great pretense begins.
> 
> When there is no peace within the family,
> Filial piety and devotion arise.
> When the country is confused and in chaos,
> Loyal ministers appear.





> Give up sainthood, renounce wisdom,
> And it will be a hundred times better for everyone.
> 
> Give up kindness, renounce morality,
> And men will rediscover filial piety and love.
> 
> Give up ingenuity, renounce profit,
> And bandits and thieves will disappear.
> 
> These three are outward forms alone; they are not sufficient in themselves.
> It is more important
> To see the simplicity,
> To realize one's true nature,
> To cast off selfishness
> And temper desire.





> Simplicity, patience, compassion.
> These three are your greatest treasures.
> Simple in actions and thoughts, you return to the source of being.
> Patient with both friends and enemies,
> you accord with the way things are.
> Compassionate toward yourself,
> you reconcile all beings in the world.


i guess i'm struggling with selfishness and morality, which the tao would say i should just give them up. patience. i shouldn't assert my own believed rightness, but allow everyone to come to the right thinking. keep it simple.


----------



## andy1984

> What's the difference between yes and no?
> What's the difference between beautiful and ugly?
> Must one dread what others dread?
> Oh barbarity! Will it never end?
> 
> Other people are joyous, like on the feast of the ox,
> Like on the way up to the terrace in the spring.
> I alone am inert, giving no sign,
> Like a newborn baby who has not learned to smile.
> I am wearied, as if I lacked a home to go to.
> 
> Other people have more than they need,
> I alone seem wanting.
> I have the mind of a fool,
> Understanding nothing.
> 
> The common people see clearly,
> I alone am held in the dark.
> The common people are sharp,
> Only I am clumsy,
> Like drifting on the waves of the sea,
> Without direction
> 
> Other people are occupied,
> I alone am unwilling, like the outcast.
> I alone am different from the others,
> Because I am nourished by the great mother.


.


----------



## tehuti88

At least you _have_ a forum you can post your religious threads in...



wmu'14 said:


> My problem is it seems like I post these threads and they all get derailed by *Agnostics, not people of different religious faiths*.


There are people who are spiritual and believe in a concept of a higher power, without following an organized religion. I believe in God. I'm panentheist.* (I was going to share a link, but you've said you don't read those, so...I guess you won't learn what that means.) I get irritated when people keep assuming I'm atheist or agnostic and that I don't really belong in the "Spiritual Support" forum, that I should just shove off to Agnosticism & Atheism and have them jeer at the backwards panentheist there, just because I say I'm not Christian/religious. Not that you seem to understand or care about any of these distinctions...

So these are my options when discussing my faith on this site:

*Spiritual Support, where the 90% Christian userbase will probably be annoyed by or, at best, simply tolerate my presence, and I'm not "qualified" to respond to the vast majority of threads because I'm not the right religion, and if I start my own thread of course it will get zero replies; or*

*Agnosticism & Atheism, where I can get made fun of for believing in the Big Sky Genie. (I don't believe in that particular concept, but they don't care about that distinction, either.)
*
Forget making the subforum private, I just wish there was one I could fit into! :roll But there's not enough demand for it, my belief system isn't even included on user profiles (agnostic is there, atheist is there, so is Christian, so are Catholic and Protestant even though those fall under Christian, even secular and nonreligious are there, and some religions I've never even heard of and I highly doubt anyone here follows them, but nope, of course no panentheist, I have to be content with "Other")...so, no subforum for users like me.

It's easier to just not talk about what I believe, period. And get people assuming I'm an atheist or agnostic because I never talk about God. It's only slightly more tolerable than people judging or snickering at my backwards beliefs.

Obviously, I don't understand any of this religion/spiritual subforum frustration _at all_. :roll

*I won't keep "harassing" you. I just wanted to make this distinction clear. Getting very annoyed to keep getting lumped in with the atheists and agnostics. No offense to them, but I'm not one of them. And oh yes, wanted to also make it clear what a bad idea it'd be to close this subforum off from everybody else because we lack the proper religion credentials.


----------



## wmu'14

tehuti88 said:


> At least you _have_ a forum you can post your religious threads in...
> 
> There are people who are spiritual and believe in a concept of a higher power, without following an organized religion. I believe in God. I'm panentheist.* (I was going to share a link, but you've said you don't read those, so...I guess you won't learn what that means.) I get irritated when people keep assuming I'm atheist or agnostic and that I don't really belong in the "Spiritual Support" forum, that I should just shove off to Agnosticism & Atheism and have them jeer at the backwards panentheist there, just because I say I'm not Christian/religious. Not that you seem to understand or care about any of these distinctions...
> 
> So these are my options when discussing my faith on this site:
> 
> *Spiritual Support, where the 90% Christian userbase will probably be annoyed by or, at best, simply tolerate my presence, and I'm not "qualified" to respond to the vast majority of threads because I'm not the right religion, and if I start my own thread of course it will get zero replies; or*
> 
> *Agnosticism & Atheism, where I can get made fun of for believing in the Big Sky Genie. (I don't believe in that particular concept, but they don't care about that distinction, either.)
> *
> 
> Forget making the subforum private, I just wish there was one I could fit into! :roll But there's not enough demand for it, my belief system isn't even included on user profiles (agnostic is there, atheist is there, so is Christian, so are Catholic and Protestant even though those fall under Christian, even secular and nonreligious are there, and some religions I've never even heard of and I highly doubt anyone here follows them, but nope, of course no panentheist, I have to be content with "Other")...so, no subforum for users like me.
> 
> It's easier to just not talk about what I believe, period. And get people assuming I'm an atheist or agnostic because I never talk about God. It's only slightly more tolerable than people judging or snickering at my backwards beliefs.
> 
> Obviously, I don't understand any of this religion/spiritual subforum frustration _at all_. :roll
> 
> *I won't keep "harassing" you. I just wanted to make this distinction clear. Getting very annoyed to keep getting lumped in with the atheists and agnostics. No offense to them, but I'm not one of them. And oh yes, wanted to also make it clear what a bad idea it'd be to close this subforum off from everybody else because we lack the proper religion credentials.


Can you please point where to you believe I said I thought you personally were Agnostic? I know you are not. You post you aren't every time you post here in the Spiritual section.

In regards to 'majority of posts in the Spiritual Section being Christian', I am sorry I can't help in that regard.


----------



## Kevin001

I needed this message so bad tonight....


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm interesting and kinda accurate.....


My cousin stays home with his children while his wife works. Whatever works best for each family.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> My cousin stays home with his children while his wife works. Whatever works best for each family.


Yeah each house hold is different...as long as the husband is still leading then you're good. Preference wise I would prefer my wife to stay home but if she wanted to work she could as long as she can still maintain the home. The bible is very clear on roles. how it looks is different in each home though .


----------



## fluorish

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm interesting and kinda accurate.....


Sometimes women will get more depressed or unhappy just staying at home.
it isnt all bubblegum and roses. Idk unless you can find someone like mary poppings then yeah good job.


----------



## Kevin001

fluorish said:


> Sometimes women will get more depressed or unhappy just staying at home.
> it isnt all bubblegum and roses. Idk unless you can find someone like mary poppings then yeah good job.


Possibly but how I look at it (own opinion) what greater joy is there then being a keeper of the home? Raising God's army, having a nice home for your husband to come home to, be a blessing to your family, etc. Not saying unhappiness can't arise but I would say ask yourself what and who are you living for? You can still do your own thing as well...hobbies, hang with friends, etc. Husband can help out when he can.

More rambling but ideally I could let me wife have time for herself if she needed when I got home....weekends would be a lot of freedom for her as well. I mean if she is living for God she'll be ok. Submission to God = Freedom . It just works trust me lol.


----------



## andy1984

wmu'14 said:


> Can you please point where to you believe I said I thought you personally were Agnostic? I know you are not. You post you aren't every time you post here in the Spiritual section.
> 
> In regards to 'majority of posts in the Spiritual Section being Christian', I am sorry I can't help in that regard.


I would prefer it if there were separate forums for Christians and one for non-prescriptive spirituality/mixed faith.


----------



## 8888

andy1984 said:


> I would prefer it if there were separate forums for Christians and one for non-prescriptive spirituality/mixed faith.


There would have to be a section for each individual religion as well then, wouldn't be fair to Jews for example to only have Christian and mixed faith forums.


----------



## andy1984

Kevin001 said:


> Possibly but how I look at it (own opinion) what greater joy is there then being a keeper of the home? Raising God's army, having a nice home for your husband to come home to, be a blessing to your family, etc. Not saying unhappiness can't arise but I would say ask yourself what and who are you living for? You can still do your own thing as well...hobbies, hang with friends, etc. Husband can help out when he can.
> 
> More rambling but ideally I could let me wife have time for herself if she needed when I got home....weekends would be a lot of freedom for her as well. I mean if she is living for God she'll be ok. Submission to God = Freedom . It just works trust me lol.


this is why there should be a separate Christian forum. they need a safe place where I dont respond to this kind of thing. I assume I will be told off if I say anything about it because it is a valid religious point of view supposedly.


----------



## andy1984

8888 said:


> There would have to be a section for each individual religion as well then, wouldn't be fair to Jews for example to only have Christian and mixed faith forums.


by that reasoning we need a frustration sub forum for every possible kind of frustration lol.

have jews requested their own forum? as long as there are rules about how to get a new forum started, and some level of inactivity that will see it removed if it's not worth it, etc. then it is fair.


----------



## Kevin001

andy1984 said:


> this is why there should be a separate Christian forum. they need a safe place where I dont respond to this kind of thing.


You can respond as long as its not debating or non supportive .



> This section is intended to be a safe haven for those who need spiritual support, encouragement, inspiration and hope.
> 
> The Spirituality section is now open to all to discuss spiritual issues but please remember this is for faith-based support. It is not a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs.


----------



## andy1984

Kevin001 said:


> You can respond as long as its not debating or non supportive .


well we believe in opposite things when it comes to what you said about women. so your post is absolutely not supportive to me (and probably not supportive of women in general). and anything I say about it isn't going to be supportive to you. the rules themselves are self-defeating.

it would be supportive of me if I pretended to agree and even have a stronger opinion than yours. mockingly supportive.

but the problem remains that the forum environment is set up in such a way that creates opposition, disgust, suppression, etc.

since the forum is set up like this I can either ignore all spiritual support forum (I'm not going to because I post here), or ignore particular users (which means withholding support re anxiety just because of spiritual differences - and to possibly quite a large group of people).

and is this really the place where I can say "god told me that black people are my property" and people are meant to be supportive of that? surely there are site wide rules against racism and sexism?


----------



## Kevin001

andy1984 said:


> well we believe in opposite things when it comes to what you said about women. so your post is absolutely not supportive to me (and probably not supportive of women in general). and anything I say about it isn't going to be supportive to you. the rules themselves are self-defeating.
> 
> it would be supportive of me if I pretended to agree and even have a stronger opinion than yours. mockingly supportive.
> 
> but the problem remains that the forum environment is set up in such a way that creates opposition, disgust, suppression, etc.


Oh ok .


----------



## andy1984

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok .




sorry to single you out etc. it's also that my own beliefs are quite extreme compared to most people.

as long as religious practices are consensual... I dont mean to judge so much. we're all just meat and bones after all.


----------



## komorikun

Whoever makes less money is the one that stays home with the kids...if they can afford it. Kids are very expensive. 

I just think depending on someone 100% for your financial support is just ripe for abuse. Changes the power dynamics in the relationship. Being out of the job market for years makes you very vulnerable. Extremely hard to find a job at that point.


----------



## Suchness

andy1984 said:


> I would prefer it if there were separate forums for Christians and one for non-prescriptive spirituality/mixed faith.


Yeah, that's a good one.


----------



## Kevin001

andy1984 said:


> sorry to single you out etc. it's also that my own beliefs are quite extreme compared to most people.
> 
> as long as religious practices are consensual... I dont mean to judge so much. we're all just meat and bones after all.


Nah you're fine bro.


----------



## wmu'14

Would a non-Christian Spiritual section generate enough posts to warrant a separate section? They're trying to cut the number of sections. Per non-Christian Spiritual posters, there


----------



## Solomoon

Eyes more than half shut as I trip and fumble
Making my way through dreams that crumble
I want to feel the Spirit like electric in my veins
God's power raining down breaking these chains
Miles to go before I wake up out of this illusion
You're the light in my brain killing the confusion


----------



## Fun Spirit

The Law of Attraction and manifesting is real.

Check this out: Last week while out with my Mom I said to myself "I think I will switch up eating fired eggs. Boiled eggs sound good." I haven't eaten breakfast yet and to tell you the truth I haven't eaten boiled eggs in about a year or two.....or three. I don't know where this sudden thought of boiled eggs came from. I just had a taste for them. When we came home while I was siting in the dinning room my Mom, who was in the kitchen said "Do you want some boiled eggs?"

If Youtuber Infinite Waters was here he would do that slow motion head turn gesture right about now. LOL

From all my egg eating days to my knowledge my Mom has never asked if I wanted my eggs boiled. She know I like them fried and sometimes scramble but mostly friend because I like the "homey kind of way" of egg frying. How could she had known I wanted some boiled eggs?
______________________________

Another incident.
That same day during the early morning before the egg phenomenon I had asked my Mom for some hair grease. She told me that she had just used it this morning when my Sister had asked her for it which my Mom told me the grease was in my Sister's room. So all 3 of us had hair grease on our minds.
_____________________

Another incident this week: I wanted some baked cookies. We didn't have any in the house. Days later we went to the store. My Sister bought some. We went home. I baked them. I received baked cookies yaw. LOL

_______________

ANOTHER story.
Sometime this month on a virtual game called "Habbo" I saw this "winter stage" item that would go perfect in my Habbo's room. Just that they wanted 3-4 coins. You have to buy coins with real money in order to buy items on the game. I play the game but I'm not able to buy because I don't have any money to buy Habbo coins. Anyway Habbo is doing there Christmas Calendar gift event where you get a free random gift each day you check your Habbo calendar. Habbo gives out 1-2 coins if you are lucky. A part of me felt down for not having any coins to buy it because the item would had went SO well in the room I had created. My "Little Miss Poodle room" but at the same time I figure if I lucked up on recieving free coins I would be able to buy it. Just that when I received any 2 coins I would buy another item for 2c because I was eager to spend it. LOL hey Habbo coins are hard to come by unless you have real money to buy coins.

Well guess what? With my cleverness and the fact that I have another Habbo account on another browser {double gifts baby} I was able to buy that item on the Habbo market for 3 coins. My other account received 2 coins so I was able to give {to trade} those coins to my other account causing me to have 3 coins. I went to check out the Habbo Market for an item that cost 3C when BAM! someone was selling the item on the market for 3C. I bought the item.

This is what the old stage I had:
{It is on the right side underneath the poodle. Don't laugh at my room.}

* *










And now my new stage:

* *






Little Miss Poodle is elevated; D



____________________________

So yes there been many of times when I had a thought or spoke of something that came just so happen to come true. It is God, the Angels, the Universe, Intuition, telepathic, the Law of Attraction, manifesting. This stuff is real. It seem that only the "small stuff" come to past quicker. I'm still waiting for my Mega Million or Powerball lottery Jackpot win though. {Don't laugh at me. I'm serious.} I should get in the habit of writing these little "wants, wishes and thoughts" on paper with a date on them so I can see how long it took for it to happen. I should also try out some other little things just for the heck of it. I'm still waiting on this other little thing I want to happen. LOL.


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes I feel like I'm all alone living for God...this world is so bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Golden Wheat said:


> ^
> _"...be of good cheer; I have overcome the world."_ [John 16:33]
> 
> Go placidly, Kevin:
> 
> "..._With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams,
> it is still a beautiful world_..."
> 
> Merry Christmas :hug


Hey! Thanks so much missed you! God bless


----------



## Kevin001

Santa Clause is based off a real christian guy who gave gifts and was so Jesus like but I still don't celebrate Santa because the focus should be on Jesus not "Santa".


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Santa Clause is based off a real christian guy who gave gifts and was so Jesus like but I still don't celebrate Santa because the focus should be on Jesus not "Santa".


My parents told me about him growing up, the saint that Santa was inspired by. They didn't make a big deal about Santa and focused on Jesus instead. So he was never a big deal to me or my siblings growing up. They always made Santa out to be Jesus's helper as a kid lol.

I think he's a harmless ideal but I understand from a Christian perspective why you would want to maintain the focus and true meaning.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My parents told me about him growing up, the saint that Santa was inspired by. They didn't make a big deal about Santa and focused on Jesus instead. So he was never a big deal to me or my siblings growing up. They always made Santa out to be Jesus's helper as a kid lol.
> 
> I think he's a harmless ideal but I understand from a Christian perspective why you would want to maintain the focus and true meaning.


Jesus's helper? Haha

I don't think I'll have my kids believe in "Santa" at all though, they'll know the biblical truth . Don't want them thinking some strange guy brings them presents in the middle of night lol.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Jesus's helper? Haha
> 
> I don't think I'll have my kids believe in "Santa" at all though, they'll know the biblical truth . Don't want them thinking some strange guy brings them presents in the middle of night lol.


I wouldn't have my kids believe in 'Santa' either, more because I think it's kind of cruel then anything.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I wouldn't have my kids believe in 'Santa' either, more because I think it's kind of cruel then anything.


The big issue in having them believing in the secular santa is that when they find out he isn't real they might also doubt other stuff we tell them as parents like Jesus.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> The big issue in having them believing in the secular santa is that when they find out he isn't real they might also doubt other stuff we tell them as parents like Jesus.


Yes, I think there is somewhat of a correlation there. People who don't think the Bible is true usually say stuff like 'just like Santa isn't true either.' I definitely think that's part of Satan's game.


----------



## Kevin001

The bible project has to be the best youtube channel out there .


----------



## 8888

I probably won't be on tomorrow so I'll post this now. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember to count my blessing circumstances come and go, so grateful.


----------



## TinyFlutter

8888 said:


> I probably won't be on tomorrow so I'll post this now. Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas @8888, hope you have a wonderful holiday with family and friends .


----------



## 8888

TinyFlutter said:


> Merry Christmas @8888, hope you have a wonderful holiday with family and friends .


Thank you, same to you if you celebrate!


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be way more selfless if I ever want to get married one day. Its not about me.


----------



## Musicfan

There are so many good bible programs on the internet. I've been watching the gospels on Netflix. TBN has Acts to Revelations free to watch. Youtube has tons of weekly sermons. It's weird because I've avoided all this stuff before but now really enjoy it.


----------



## Kevin001

So many people think they know their calling and live a life so rigid. God wants us to be flexible. God changes stuff often we just have to be ready to obey and listen when He calls. Don't put a label on yourself.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Matthew 7:21 New International Version (NIV)
True and False Disciples

21 “Not everyone who says to me, ‘Lord, Lord,’ will enter the kingdom of heaven, but only the one who does the will of my Father who is in heaven.

:afr


----------



## tehuti88

I'm being reminded why I'm best off avoiding this subforum. Really sucks that there isn't anywhere for me, whether it's romantic issues or spiritual beliefs or any aspect of my personality.


EDIT--and this very thread is now reminding me why I'm best off avoiding this subforum. I stick out like a very sore thumb. It's just people of the same majority faith posting in here like the rest of the subforum. (No offense to them, I just thought this thread was more...varied.)

I guess I'll talk about my "stuff" in non-spiritual areas like the other abnormal users do, since apparently they're not posting in here.


----------



## roxslide

tehuti88 said:


> I'm being reminded why I'm best off avoiding this subforum. Really sucks that there isn't anywhere for me, whether it's romantic issues or spiritual beliefs or any aspect of my personality.
> 
> EDIT--and this very thread is now reminding me why I'm best off avoiding this subforum. I stick out like a very sore thumb. It's just people of the same majority faith posting in here like the rest of the subforum. (No offense to them, I just thought this thread was more...varied.)
> 
> I guess I'll talk about my "stuff" in non-spiritual areas like the other abnormal users do, since apparently they're not posting in here.


Well I was thinking of posting my occult/taoist/buddhist/"atheist ruminating on random religions" thoughts in this thread before but I didn't want anyone to think I was making a mockery or offend anyone as my thoughts can be really crude and I'm just really oblivious to lines I'm not supposed to cross

Even though I'm critical of christianity I do think they deserve a safe space on here and I dislike the fact that atheists will trickle in sometimes and openly mock (even though sometimes I do that myself... I think I accidentally pissed @wmu'14 off in one of his threads even though I was trying to be agreeable and was joking... at least I think he was upset... he responded but the whole thread got deleted before I could read it)

Anyway so if it makes you feel better I might try to post thoughts here sometimes so you're not the only non Christian posting here :hug


----------



## Solomoon

tehuti88 said:


> I guess I'll talk about my "stuff" in non-spiritual areas like the other abnormal users do, since apparently they're not posting in here.


I like reading what people are thinking spiritually regardless of what their belief system is so feel free to post.


----------



## Kevin001

If your bible isn't falling apart your life probably is.


----------



## Solomoon

Writing a story is a good practice if you want to contemplate God. I tend to have a tough time killing off characters and usually end up thinking of how I'd bring them back to life if they do meet a mortal end. The more you develop each individual character, and the world as a whole, the more real it all becomes. You may even seem to experience their emotions as if their stories were an actual event occurring in your own life. Which I guess you need to do to write it properly.

Some might call it playing God in a sense. But I don't see a child visiting their parent's work place and learning what they can as a negative thing.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> If your bible isn't falling apart your life probably is.


Can you explain this in depth Kevin?


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> Can you explain this in depth Kevin?


You should be in that bible so much that it is falling apart .


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> You should be in that bible so much that it is falling apart .


*Looks at my Book*
My book is not falling apart. What does this mean?


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> *Looks at my Book*
> My book is not falling apart. What does this mean?


Lol I'm sure you read it daily Rach :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Lol I'm sure you read it daily Rach :squeeze


BLAH
I do not:cry
I read the daily Bible verse from my Bible APP and every now and then I read my "Book of Jasher" book and when I am feeling down I may pick up my other book that has Selected Bible verses. Other than these my actual Bible been in my trunk-like chest. Untouched for about a year. I just have different way of reading it. Through my APP or Jasher or my other book. 
I guess my life is falling apart since my Bible is not falling apart. 
You can have your hug back LOL


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> BLAH
> I do not:cry
> I read the daily Bible verse from my Bible APP and every now and then I read my "Book of Jasher" book and when I am feeling down I may pick up my other book that has Selected Bible verses. Other than these my actual Bible been in my trunk-like chest. Untouched for about a year. I just have different way of reading it. Through my APP or Jasher or my other book.
> I guess my life is falling apart since my Bible is not falling apart.
> You can have your hug back LOL


:O

:squeeze


----------



## tea111red

so many things to work on.


----------



## tea111red

i don't know how to solve this apathy problem. done a lot of stuff to try to fix it and still have the problem.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i don't know how to solve this apathy problem. done a lot of stuff to try to fix it and still have the problem.


:squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


i did just remember how watching people's testimonies (on various things) seemed to help some. i will probably have to watch a lot to be fixed of this problem (and others).

so tiring and time-consuming trying to overcome stuff......


----------



## Solomoon

I've done a little reading on P.L. Travers who wrote Mary Poppins. She liked coming up with stories from a young age but she was an aspiring actress. Had her acting career taken off there's a good chance she'd have focused totally on that and never wrote the eight Mary Poppins novels. As for the movie, while she would grow to appreciate it somewhat, at first she cried and believed they had ruined her story. The Disney film does have some flaws but mainly it was just not her version of Mary Poppins. Regardless, its tremendous success no doubt helped generate a lasting interest in Travers' novels that kept her writing them for decades.

God works in mysterious ways that we often cannot comprehend in the moment but sometimes it makes sense looking back.


----------



## tea111red

a lot of conflicting desires.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get involved with my church.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I found a meditating video on YouTube about how to send healing to love ones. I really believe it will work because I have a great imagination and great is my belief in spiritual things. 


I believe I can manifest anything if God allow me to have it or if I am and the thing are aligned. I tried to manifest some of my old online friends to message me 4 years ago but it hasn't happened. Now how is it that I can desire to have some eggs and it come to pass but not the desire of my online friends to return to me? It is probably because unlike an egg or material things people have a mind. If they have no desire to return then they won't. If they have a small trace of desire to return then chances are they will return. Manifesting would have something to work with but if there is nothing it won't happen. It is not a lack of belief. It seem that the two things aren't aligned or in the same energy or frequency. I don't know. lol I'm just talking. I have my stupid theories^^''


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> I found a meditating video on YouTube about how to send healing to love ones. I really believe it will work because I have a great imagination and great is my belief in spiritual things.
> 
> I believe I can manifest anything if God allow me to have it or if I am and the thing are aligned. I tried to manifest some of my old online friends to message me 4 years ago but it hasn't happened. Now how is it that I can desire to have some eggs and it come to pass but not the desire of my online friends to return to me? It is probably because unlike an egg or material things people have a mind. If they have no desire to return then they won't. If they have a small trace of desire to return then chances are they will return. Manifesting would have something to work with but if there is nothing it won't happen. It is not a lack of belief. It seem that the two things aren't aligned or in the same energy or frequency. I don't know. lol I'm just talking. I have my stupid theories^^''


You're making a lot of sense.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> You're making a lot of sense.


It is ok, you can say it doesn't make sense. LOL


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> It is ok, you can say it doesn't make sense. LOL


Don't you think that sounds similar to something I would say?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Don't you think that sounds similar to something I would say?


Yeah


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Yeah


LOL.


----------



## Kevin001

Too many people fit Jesus into a box...they see how they can work Him in their schedule. Um He is our schedule, we always make time for things important to us. Some people pick up their bibles for Sunday service and put right back on the shelf after service until next Sunday. Jesus isn't someone we just talk to during our quiet times in the morning....not someone we only go to when we need a miracle. Its a reason the bible talks about pray without ceasing. Guys our whole lives should glorify Him, we were made to worship Him .


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

To be absent from the body is to be present with the Lord. My grandma doesn't have to wake up in pain anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

I feel so bad for skipping church Sunday to watch Brady play.....at least I'll watch an online service? Idk I'm really trying to pull back from sports altogether though.


----------



## tea111red

the apathy.....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

My faith will get tested this year more than ever.......I'm ready.


----------



## Kevin001

No matter your circumstances, God isn't done yet so praise Him even if.


----------



## tea111red

i can't listen to those sermons where the pastor is too hysterical.


----------



## Solomoon

In Norse mythology Loki is often an inconvenient convenience. He causes problems for the gods but by the end of the story the gods are perhaps better off because of him. Many of the most valuable objects are a result of Loki being forced to make things up to them. One of these include's Mjollnir, the hammer of Thor.

Loki functions in a way like our ego. Our ego causes a lot of difficulties, getting us into trouble, but for some it pushes them to excel in life, even get married and have kids. It's also perhaps similar to Satan in the book of Job. He causes Job all this suffering but ultimately Job perseveres and is blessed even more than he was before.

Eventually Loki went a step too far and the Asgardians bound him till Ragnarok. The Marvel movies handle Loki differently. Instead of trapping the ego it is allowed a chance at redemption. The wise manage their enemies. The wisest turn them into allies.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to remember when spreading the Gospel not to come across as I'm better than others.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I think I know why I been seeing :05 on a clock a lot. The answer been right in my face. Change. Major life changes. I don't think I realize all the changes I have been through in my life. Spefically right after high school from in the year 2011. I can say as of right now January of 2019 that everything I once knew is no more. The fomer things have passed. Behold all things new or coming in. It is as if I'm going through a shift in life. A translation. A new chapter and phase. I should be using this time to heal and to balance myself. To let go and to welcome and to adjust to all the new things coming in my life through this change instead of dwelling in the past and behaving the same way as I have in the past. Maybe this is one of my life lession God wanted me to go through in order to take me to the next level. Whatever the next level is. Maybe to my life's purpose. I don't know.

May God help me through this change. I honestly don't know what to expect or what to do or how it will affect me. This change is scary.

_Sent at 2am in MTV's penthouse jacuzzi using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

If it breaks God's heart, why on earth would it satisfy yours?


----------



## tea111red

^^you're like a light, Kevin.


----------



## tea111red

i feel like maybe i got an answer to one prayer?


----------



## tea111red

lily said:


> that's great! r you willing to share? i pray to get wishes of my prayer list


i feel kind of self-conscious about being more specific right now because of the people that mock and criticize God and prayer on this site.


----------



## Kevin001

Being a christian is literally the hardest thing I've ever done.


----------



## Kevin001

Read your bible
You can buy all the things,
Eat all the kale,
Lift all the weights, 
Take all the trips, 
Trash all that doesn't spark joy, 
Wash your face and, 
Hustle like mad, 
But if you don't rest, 
Your soul in Jesus, 
You'll never find Peace and Purpose


----------



## Musicfan

I've been lazy with the wisdom of God and Jesus for the past few weeks. Not watching my usual youtube preachers, not reading the good book, not meditating on bible versus, not praying, haven't found a church yet. And I can feel my peace fading some. Discovering Christianity gave me hope at a level I've never felt before. Still a ways to go becoming a Christian. I know that I have to make it a priority to follow God's word and can't slack off anymore. His grace that I've felt isn't something to take for granted. It's going to take work and faith to become a full time Christian but I hope I can make this a lifetime passion.


----------



## Kevin001

Was able to talk about God to uber driver today it was awesome. He said it was so nice talking to me today .


----------



## Leo33

The more you connect with God the more you connect with your spirit, and since our spirit comes from God itself, He knows how you feel, what you think, and he knows your doubts too. During my unfortunate years as an atheist, I always felt like I had some emptiness and something missing in my life. But once I returned to my belief in God it slowly started to refill. Unfortunately, I only searched for God because I had a health issues, if not maybe to this day I would still be in doubt (I'm really not proud of this!).
Therefore, for those who don't believe I completely understand why since there are so many misconceptions and lies, nevertheless you can only find God if you look for Him.

"Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you".


----------



## Solomoon

Davidic dancer, circling the soul's Answer,
God's heart swayed with your every step made

Heaven in your hot blood, coursing with love,
Emotion winged and free in fluid symphony

In that moment of light, God held you tight,
As angels rejoiced and sang in silent voice

Briefly all was one, the Moon kissed the Sun,
Divine and mortal wedded by music's portal

Shame it could not last, humans exhaust fast,
As the dancer slept the heartbroken Jesus wept


----------



## Fun Spirit

I should learn automatic writing.


----------



## Kevin001

I will try my best not to miss church at all this year.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Ecclesiastes+1&version=NIV


----------



## RoadToRecovery

"The man who has God for his treasure has all things in One. Many ordinary treasures may be denied him, or if he is allowed to have them, the enjoyment of them will be so tempered that they will never be necessary to his happiness. Or if he must see them go, one after one, he will scarcely feel a sense of loss, for having the Source of all things he has in One all satisfaction, all pleasure, all delight. Whatever he may lose he has actually lost nothing, for he now has it all in One, and he has it purely, legitimately, and forever."

A.W. Tozer


----------



## tea111red

it'd be nice to have someone i can relate to or connect w/ help me learn more about God and the bible irl.


----------



## Solomoon

RoadToRecovery said:


> "The man who has God for his treasure has all things in One. Many ordinary treasures may be denied him, or if he is allowed to have them, the enjoyment of them will be so tempered that they will never be necessary to his happiness. Or if he must see them go, one after one, he will scarcely feel a sense of loss, for having the Source of all things he has in One all satisfaction, all pleasure, all delight. Whatever he may lose he has actually lost nothing, for he now has it all in One, and he has it purely, legitimately, and forever."
> 
> A.W. Tozer


That's beautiful.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> it'd be nice to have someone i can relate to or connect w/ help me learn more about God and the bible irl.


Aww :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Aww :squeeze


yeah


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> yeah


Fellowship and biblical community is so important. I would help you if I lived closer .

Maybe go to church....might have small groups? :stu


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Fellowship and biblical community is so important. I would help you if I lived closer .
> 
> Maybe go to church....might have small groups? :stu


I don't think I'm going to meet anyone I relate enough to or connect w/ there, either. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> I don't think I'm going to meet anyone I relate enough to or connect w/ there, either. :stu


Pshhh give it a try....being alone is so not good. Having other believers around will lift you .


----------



## h00dz

I really don't know how to express myself in this thread. I want to but I feel like I'm going to be attacked if doing so. I have glanced over the previous pages of this thread and it seems my views are quite the minority. I think I best just keep to myself


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Pshhh give it a try....being alone is so not good. Having other believers around will lift you .


I just imagine I'll sit there, mostly observe and feel disconnected, like most every social situation in my life. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> I just imagine I'll sit there, mostly observe and feel disconnected, like most every social situation in my life. :stu


Thats how I was but as God starts to do work in you things change....just being other believers is a win. When I talk to other christians I'm like yes! Lol Feel so alone most times......I'm surrounded by non believers.


----------



## Solomoon

h00dz said:


> I really don't know how to express myself in this thread. I want to but I feel like I'm going to be attacked if doing so. I have glanced over the previous pages of this thread and it seems my views are quite the minority. I think I best just keep to myself


Everyone is free to express their spiritual related thoughts here as long as it's not attacking someone else / some other group. No one's voice is less important because they have a different perspective. So if you want to share what's on your mind, please do.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

"I want deliberately to encourage a mighty longing after God. The lack of it has brought us to our present low estate. The stiff and wooden quality about our religious lives is a result of our lack of holy desire. Complacency is a deadly foe of all spiritual growth. Acute desire must be present or there will be no manifestation of Christ to His people. He waits to be wanted. Too bad that with many of us He waits so long, so very long, in vain."

_O God, I have tasted Thy goodness, and it has both satisfied me and made me thirsty for more. I am painfully conscious of my need of further grace. I am ashamed of my lack of desire. O God, the Triune God, I want to want Thee; I long to be filled with longing; I thirst to be made thirsty still. Show me Thy glory, I pray Thee, that so I may know Thee indeed. Begin in mercy a new work of love within me. Say to my soul, "Rise up, my love, my fair one, and come away." Then give me grace to rise and follow Thee up from this misty lowland where I have wandered so long. In Jesus' Name, Amen."_

A.W. Tozer - The Pursuit of God


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Thats how I was but as God starts to do work in you things change....just being other believers is a win. When I talk to other christians I'm like yes! Lol Feel so alone most times......I'm surrounded by non believers.


i think i'm in between believing and not believing, but i would like to believe more. i don't how people are going to react to this. also, i don't follow some of the rules of the church. i just don't feel like i would be accepted there. i feel too bad for church, but too "good" for the world. :stu i need help...


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i think i'm in between believing and not believing, but i would like to believe more. i don't how people are going to react to this. also, i don't follow some of the rules of the church. i just don't feel like i would be accepted there. i feel too bad for church, but too "good" for the world. :stu i need help...


Aww we're all sinners....none are perfect. God wants you broken and all. Through Him you are made new . I would welcome you with open arms! No such thing as too bad lol.


----------



## h00dz

Solomoon said:


> Everyone is free to express their spiritual related thoughts here as long as it's not attacking someone else / some other group. No one's voice is less important because they have a different perspective. So if you want to share what's on your mind, please do.


Well there seems to be a lot of people that follow god in this thread and there is nothing wrong with that. I don't however. I'm more of an agnostic person. But my anxiety tells me that the people that communicate in this thread will think I'm a fool, for not believing in god and doing that whole thing. I feel out numbered and anxiety is high. Don't really know how else to explain it other than that. Sorry.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Aww we're all sinners....none are perfect. God wants you broken and all. Through Him you are made new . I would welcome you with open arms! No such thing as too bad lol.


thanks, kevin. this made me feel better.


----------



## Solomoon

h00dz said:


> Well there seems to be a lot of people that follow god in this thread and there is nothing wrong with that. I don't however. I'm more of an agnostic person. But my anxiety tells me that the people that communicate in this thread will think I'm a fool, for not believing in god and doing that whole thing. I feel out numbered and anxiety is high. Don't really know how else to explain it other than that. Sorry.


I think I understand. Well this thread is about any expression of faith that could be deemed spiritual in nature. Like, maybe some don't believe in God or aren't sure but they believe their ancestor is watching over them from the other side. That could definitely count. Doubt is also fine. Doubt leads to questions and for many questions are what pushes them to learn and progress on their spiritual path. So if you ever want to post in the thread you are more than welcome.


----------



## Kevin001

God only knows what you've been through the real you.


----------



## Fun Spirit

If you're not open minded you're not going to receive any messages from Spirit. I see my birth number 05 on the clock many times when I just so happen to look up, I can speak or think of something small to later find out that it has happen or someone else was thinking the same thing or something slightly different, I had several dream about people's feelings. In the real world I end up finding out their feelings are true. Sometimes old friends appear in my dreams. Next thing I know they contact me in the real world. I can sometimes hear messages through music. I can see a faint aura band around an object if it is next to a white background. I can see it better without my glasses. Now why is this? It is because I am open minded and a believer of these things. God's angels are not going to show you a thing if you are close minded. Be aware of the unusual and listen. It could be the Angel's speaking to you. Sit still and be aware of your surrounding. What is the God and the Universe trying to tell you?

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

the church is strict. don't think i'm going to feel comfortable being there at this point.


----------



## Kevin001

When a girl starts quoting scripture thats hot lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to talk to my pastor about getting involved somehow....just so much I could be doing and I need to be around believers more.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.gotquestions.org/secret-law-attraction.html

https://www.gotquestions.org/power-positive-thinking.html


----------



## Musicfan

If I wasn't so self conscious I'd point up to the sky right in front of people and thank God for Him setting me on the right path.


----------



## Kevin001

You want to see God move in your life, you need to get weak before Him. For when you are weak He is strong.


----------



## Solomoon

There is an idea that if one, for instance, plants a tree and the tree created oxygen and it gave fruit to people and animals to nourish them then it would generate good karma for the one that planted it for as long as the tree lives. In a sense it's like that tree is a part of you. Even if you moved to the other side of the world it still would be. It's roots are connected to you and your roots to it no matter where you are.


----------



## andy1984

Solomoon said:


> There is an idea that if one, for instance, plants a tree and the tree created oxygen and it gave fruit to people and animals to nourish them then it would generate good karma for the one that planted it for as long as the tree lives. In a sense it's like that tree is a part of you. Even if you moved to the other side of the world it still would be. It's roots are connected to you and your roots to it no matter where you are.


yeah but too bad going to the other side of the world would produce a whole heap of greenhouse gasses. karma should give way to cause and effect. whimsy doesn't defend anyone against evil actions.


----------



## 8888

Bought a book today called God Can't: How to Believe in God and Love after Tragedy, Abuse, and Other Evils by Thomas Jay Oord. It's a new bestseller and got great reviews, I hope I like it.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Bought a book today called God Can't: How to Believe in God and Love after Tragedy, Abuse, and Other Evils by Thomas Jay Oord. It's a new bestseller and got great reviews, I hope I like it.


Sounds good!


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Sounds good!


Yeah, hoping it is.


----------



## Kevin001

Still baffles me how long some christians date/court before marriage or thinking about marriage. I have a one year rule...after a year I feel like time is just be wasting. You can tell someone is marriage material after a few dates tbh. I feel like many people are afraid of marriage or have selfish traits. One of the Godliest couples I know met....got engaged after 9 months and married 3 months after...so one year and they have no regrets .


----------



## Fun Spirit

Why am I trying to manifest a $100 Million dollar + after taxes lottery ticket winner when this whole World and society isn't real? It is a matrix. A progam. It is not going to be in the New World. Maybe that is why they call it a "dream" because everything we desire that is of material form isn't real. Better to desire spiritual things. I need to change my whole goal and desir concept.

I still would like my millions though. I'm not doubting my desire to have it. I'm just rethinking. My eyes are slowly starting to see the truth.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

Fun Spirit said:


> Why am I trying to manifest a $100 Million dollar + after taxes lottery ticket winner when this whole World and society isn't real? It is a matrix. A progam. It is not going to be in the New World. Maybe that is why they call it a "dream" because everything we desire that is of material form isn't real. Better to desire spiritual things. I need to change my whole goal and desir concept.
> 
> I still would like my millions though. I'm not doubting my desire to have it. I'm just rethinking. My eyes are slowly starting to see the truth.
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


do you have a plan for how you will support yourself in this life?


----------



## Fun Spirit

tea111red said:


> do you have a plan for how you will support yourself in this life?


That was the plan. Well what I recently been planning. Now I need to make a back up plan. But overall I been going with the flow. Whatever God has plan for me.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

Fun Spirit said:


> That was the plan. Well what I recently been planning. Now I need to make a back up plan. But overall I been going with the flow. Whatever God has plan for me.
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


any leads for a backup plan?


----------



## blue2

Fun Spirit said:


> Why am I trying to manifest a $100 Million dollar + after taxes lottery ticket winner when this whole World and society isn't real?


....If you're relying on the lottery to bail you out of a raw deal in life, ya know there's a good chance that's never gonna happen, better to make other plans & use this as a sideline : /


----------



## Fun Spirit

tea111red said:


> any leads for a backup plan?


Not yet: (

@blue2 You don't know that.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## blue2

Fun Spirit said:


> @blue2 You don't know that.


.....Yeah I do that's reality, I been doing lottery on the side for 15 years, never rely on gambling : /


----------



## Fun Spirit

blue2 said:


> .....Yeah I do that's reality, I been doing lottery on the side for 15 years, never rely on gambling : /


I'm sorry you didn't win yet. Keep believing and manifesting

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

Fun Spirit said:


> I'm sorry you didn't win yet. Keep believing and manifesting
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


might be a good idea to figure out what you're skilled at to help you figure out what kind of job you can do to support yourself.


----------



## Fun Spirit

tea111red said:


> might be a good idea to figure out what you're skilled out to help you figure out what kind of job you can do to support yourself.


Of course 

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

Saw an old classmate from high school last night at work , she's a christian cool girl. Just odd meeting up again. It was refreshing though .


----------



## tea111red

not good to be alone.


----------



## Solomoon

Some Hebrew translators of the Bible state that Moses died "by the mouth of the Eternal" or by God's kiss. As God had gave the breath of life, when it was Moses' time to go, God took the breath back. It's a much nicer image of death than the grim reaper.

Admittedly, I can get anxious thinking about dying. That's because I haven't been able to make the most of this life yet. I want these years to have meant more before it's over. If I go through hell on my way to heaven, or if this personality is discarded and my soul becomes attached to a new vessel, that's just the way it is. I'm in the hands of God.

I'm just sharing my thoughts, not trying to debate with anyone, so don't reply if that's your intention.


----------



## Kevin001

I tell everyone to just hold on God loves to come through just at the last minute just to show His power lol. He never fails us.


----------



## Kevin001

Had a lady ask a question in the middle of service...eek. First time I've seen that.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Had a lady ask a question in the middle of service...eek. First time I've seen that.


what did she ask?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> what did she ask?


Wanted him to clarify on supplication. She should know better than to interrupt service like that.....totally looks bad on the Church assembly and church order/structure. Meh oh well.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Wanted him to clarify on supplication. She should know better than to interrupt service like that.....totally looks bad on the Church assembly and church order/structure. Meh oh well.


I'm surprised she didn't wait until after the service to ask the pastor.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Wanted him to clarify on supplication. She should know better than to interrupt service like that.....totally looks bad on the Church assembly and church order/structure. Meh oh well.


oh, ok....yeah, she should've waited. supplication.....i'm going to do more studying on that. thanks for sharing what happened at your church today.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Had a lady ask a question in the middle of service...eek. First time I've seen that.


How did she exactly approach him with her question? Could you explain how it all happen.
I wasn't there to see so I won't be too quick to judge this lady without hearing the whole story.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Wanted him to clarify on supplication. She should know better than to interrupt service like that.....totally looks bad on the Church assembly and church order/structure. Meh oh well.


I have seen live sermons where members of the church would ask questions to the pastor in the middle of service, sometimes members will ask him to repeat what chapter in the Bible he is referencing, and the pastor will smile and answer them. Sometimes the service becomes a group discussion where members of the church share a revelation and it turns out to be incredibly insightful and edifying to everyone. There will be new believers who will ask deep questions as well such as where did the Illuminati originate from etc. which isn't a subject that is simple or easy to unpack in a short time, but the pastor smiles and tried to give the best brief explanation to go back to the topic at hand, and he mentioned he will be doing another sermon on the topic to go in depth further.

The point is the pastor didn't seem to mind, and there didn't seem to be any issue with the brother (and other people) asking questions. I know every church is different with its service and delivery etc., my concern is if it's the loving thing to do by condemning a woman for asking a question in the middle of the service?

In my opinion, it's doesn't look necessarily bad for others to ask questions, it can show genuine interest and curiousity to know truth. That is a lot more important than "how a person looks" before others. God says He doesn't view us as man view each other, *man looks at the outward appearance while God looks at the heart*https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Samuel+16:7&version=NKJV.

In my spirit, I can sense God most likely saw the woman's heart and smiled at her genuine keen interest on the topic and for a desire to know God's Word rather than God disapproving of her for "being in the wrong" for "interrupting" a church service.

The church is meant to be a place where others can feel welcomed and not judged by others. We don't need the church becoming an uninviting exclusive place of strict rules and uptight social norms and etiquette to the point where individuals such as addicts or homeless may feel fearful and hesitant of stepping into the church. All are welcome in the church, and should not endure any judgement lest we face being judged in the same accordance.

Jesus sat with "sinners" and the "lowliest of society", and He *loved* them. When Jesus sat with them, He would not condemn the person who may not have been properly socialized with the best social skills. God is understanding and gracious towards us and He lovingly meets us where we are at. God isn't some kind of cruel strict taskmaster who expects us to behave in certain ways at all times. I can imagine Jesus was warm, inviting and loving and He would simply smile and eagerly answer any questions they may have as He sat at the table with them.

There is importance and necessity for structure and order, and God is a God of order, but grace and love towards each other surpasses the importance of those things.

My concern is our testimony as Christians to the world. When there is a lack of kindness and grace, we are diservicing God's kingdom and misrepresenting the nature of God and who God is to others with this false impression and understanding of God. There are many non-believers and atheists who are turned off by Christianity and the concept of faith from witnessing our conduct and our ways of treating others.

The definition of being a Christian is far from the purpose of appearing "holier than thou" in our  knowledge. Instead it is about becoming daily  more humble and broken in love for others and God.

To conclude, personally I wouldn't have an issue if there was a man or woman who may be considered a bit loud and even interrupting at church, I may commend him/her for having the bravery and speaking up cause I most likely wish I could do the same to ask my own questions but I am held back due to my social anxiety. I pray often for God to impart His deep eyes and perspective towards others - whether it's the homeless man on the street, co-workers or my family, I want to view and love others the way God does. Let's choose to look at a perons's hearts as it is what matters the most .

Jesus left us the highest example of love, God brought hope to the world with deep sincere love and grace. Let's choose to love others today too, no matter what a person does or doesn't do.


----------



## tea111red

@TinyFlutter

Good post.


----------



## 0589471

TinyFlutter said:


> I have seen live sermons where members of the church would ask questions to the pastor in the middle of service, sometimes members will ask him to repeat what chapter in the Bible he is referencing, and the pastor will smile and answer them. Sometimes the service becomes a group discussion where members of the church share a revelation and it turns out to be incredibly insightful and edifying to everyone. There will be new believers who will ask deep questions as well such as where did the Illuminati originate from etc. which isn't a subject that is simple or easy to unpack in a short time, but the pastor smiles and tried to give the best brief explanation to go back to the topic at hand, and he mentioned he will be doing another sermon on the topic to go in depth further.
> 
> The point is the pastor didn't seem to mind, and there didn't seem to be any issue with the brother (and other people) asking questions. I know every church is different with its service and delivery etc., my concern is if it's the loving thing to do by condemning a woman for asking a question in the middle of the service?
> 
> In my opinion, it's doesn't look necessarily bad for others to ask questions, it can show genuine interest and curiousity to know truth. That is a lot more important than "how a person looks" before others. God says He doesn't view us as man view each other, *man looks at the outward appearance while God looks at the heart*https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Samuel+16:7&version=NKJV.
> 
> In my spirit, I can sense God most likely saw the woman's heart and smiled at her genuine keen interest on the topic and for a desire to know God's Word rather than God disapproving of her for "being in the wrong" for "interrupting" a church service.
> 
> The church is meant to be a place where others can feel welcomed and not judged by others. We don't need the church becoming an uninviting exclusive place of strict rules and uptight social norms and etiquette to the point where individuals such as addicts or homeless may feel fearful and hesitant of stepping into the church. All are welcome in the church, and should not endure any judgement lest we face being judged in the same accordance.
> 
> Jesus sat with "sinners" and the "lowliest of society", and He *loved* them. When Jesus sat with them, He would not condemn the person who may not have been properly socialized with the best social skills. God is understanding and gracious towards us and He lovingly meets us where we are at. God isn't some kind of cruel strict taskmaster who expects us to behave in certain ways at all times. I can imagine Jesus was warm, inviting and loving and He would simply smile and eagerly answer any questions they may have as He sat at the table with them.
> 
> There is importance and necessity for structure and order, and God is a God of order, but grace and love towards each other surpasses the importance of those things.
> 
> My concern is our testimony as Christians to the world. When there is a lack of kindness and grace, we are diservicing God's kingdom and misrepresenting the nature of God and who God is to others with this false impression and understanding of God. There are many non-believers and atheists who are turned off by Christianity and the concept of faith from witnessing our conduct and our ways of treating others.
> 
> The definition of being a Christian is far from the purpose of appearing "holier than thou" in our  knowledge. Instead it is about becoming daily  more humble and broken in love for others and God.
> 
> To conclude, personally I wouldn't have an issue if there was a man or woman who may be considered a bit loud and even interrupting at church, I may commend him/her for having the bravery and speaking up cause I most likely wish I could do the same to ask my own questions but I am held back due to my social anxiety. I pray often for God to impart His deep eyes and perspective towards others - whether it's the homeless man on the street, co-workers or my family, I want to view and love others the way God does. Let's choose to look at a perons's hearts as it is what matters the most .
> 
> Jesus left us the highest example of love, God brought hope to the world with deep sincere love and grace. Let's choose to love others today too, no matter what a person does or doesn't do.


I agree, if someone is having difficulty understanding the message or a topic being discussed I think it's okay to ask. In fact it takes a lot of bravery, but I wouldn't see it as a rude interruption. There could have been others in the congregation wondering as well. Not always do we have the opportunity to seek out and speak to the pastor afterwards. To me it isn't so much a place to gather to listen to speeches and leave afterwards, but a place to come and hear the word and be free to ask or wonder. I know it's not commonly an open forum of discussion, but it's not like some inappropriate heated debate broke out. There's examples in the bible even of people asking Jesus questions during his sermons. it's not that unusual.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I'm surprised she didn't wait until after the service to ask the pastor.


Yeah :stu



tea111red said:


> oh, ok....yeah, she should've waited. supplication.....i'm going to do more studying on that. thanks for sharing what happened at your church today.






Fun Spirit said:


> How did she exactly approach him with her question? Could you explain how it all happen.
> I wasn't there to see so I won't be too quick to judge this lady without hearing the whole story.


She just raised her hand in the middle of His sermon and asked.



TinyFlutter said:


> I have seen live sermons where members of the church would ask questions to the pastor in the middle of service, sometimes members will ask him to repeat what chapter in the Bible he is referencing, and the pastor will smile and answer them. Sometimes the service becomes a group discussion where members of the church share a revelation and it turns out to be incredibly insightful and edifying to everyone. There will be new believers who will ask deep questions as well such as where did the Illuminati originate from etc. which isn't a subject that is simple or easy to unpack in a short time, but the pastor smiles and tried to give the best brief explanation to go back to the topic at hand, and he mentioned he will be doing another sermon on the topic to go in depth further.
> 
> The point is the pastor didn't seem to mind, and there didn't seem to be any issue with the brother (and other people) asking questions. I know every church is different with its service and delivery etc., my concern is if it's the loving thing to do by condemning a woman for asking a question in the middle of the service?
> 
> In my opinion, it's doesn't look necessarily bad for others to ask questions, it can show genuine interest and curiousity to know truth. That is a lot more important than "how a person looks" before others. God says He doesn't view us as man view each other, *man looks at the outward appearance while God looks at the heart*https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=1+Samuel+16:7&version=NKJV.
> 
> In my spirit, I can sense God most likely saw the woman's heart and smiled at her genuine keen interest on the topic and for a desire to know God's Word rather than God disapproving of her for "being in the wrong" for "interrupting" a church service.
> 
> The church is meant to be a place where others can feel welcomed and not judged by others. We don't need the church becoming an uninviting exclusive place of strict rules and uptight social norms and etiquette to the point where individuals such as addicts or homeless may feel fearful and hesitant of stepping into the church. All are welcome in the church, and should not endure any judgement lest we face being judged in the same accordance.
> 
> Jesus sat with "sinners" and the "lowliest of society", and He *loved* them. When Jesus sat with them, He would not condemn the person who may not have been properly socialized with the best social skills. God is understanding and gracious towards us and He lovingly meets us where we are at. God isn't some kind of cruel strict taskmaster who expects us to behave in certain ways at all times. I can imagine Jesus was warm, inviting and loving and He would simply smile and eagerly answer any questions they may have as He sat at the table with them.
> 
> There is importance and necessity for structure and order, and God is a God of order, but grace and love towards each other surpasses the importance of those things.
> 
> My concern is our testimony as Christians to the world. When there is a lack of kindness and grace, we are diservicing God's kingdom and misrepresenting the nature of God and who God is to others with this false impression and understanding of God. There are many non-believers and atheists who are turned off by Christianity and the concept of faith from witnessing our conduct and our ways of treating others.
> 
> The definition of being a Christian is far from the purpose of appearing "holier than thou" in our  knowledge. Instead it is about becoming daily  more humble and broken in love for others and God.
> 
> To conclude, personally I wouldn't have an issue if there was a man or woman who may be considered a bit loud and even interrupting at church, I may commend him/her for having the bravery and speaking up cause I most likely wish I could do the same to ask my own questions but I am held back due to my social anxiety. I pray often for God to impart His deep eyes and perspective towards others - whether it's the homeless man on the street, co-workers or my family, I want to view and love others the way God does. Let's choose to look at a perons's hearts as it is what matters the most .
> 
> Jesus left us the highest example of love, God brought hope to the world with deep sincere love and grace. Let's choose to love others today too, no matter what a person does or doesn't do.


Yeah she had good intentions and was probably innocent. But there is a church structure biblically and shouldn't have happen. Modern churches these days are far from what God intended. I won't go into women roles in the church and what is allowed or not but idk I thought it was awkward to say the least.

But yeah can't fault someone for not knowing or with a good heart behind it.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Kevin001 I see.
Well it probably was rude of her but then again just like a school if a student have a question for the teacher they should be allow to ask politely by raising their hand unless the teacher inform their students to wait until after the lecture to ask questions. If the Pastor didn't want to answer her right away he could had gesture her to wait or gesutre one of the service members to help her out. I just would thought it would be allowed for someone to ask a question in the middle of service if only a person goes about it the right way. Right as in properly.


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> @Kevin001 I see.
> Well it probably was rude of her but then again just like a school if a student have a question for the teacher they should be allow to ask politely by raising their hand unless the teacher inform their students to wait until after the lecture to ask questions. If the Pastor didn't want to answer her right away he could had gesture her to wait or gesutre one of the service members to help her out. I just would thought it would be allowed for someone to ask a question in the middle of service if only a person goes about it the right way. Right as in properly.


Yeah its not a huge deal just something I was thinking about earlier.


----------



## Kevin001

We are so blessed guys


----------



## Kevin001

Still in shock with all the crazy abortion stuff going on glad people are fighting for these babies that can't fight for themselves.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Solomoon

My church was kind of simple I guess. I've been to some other churches, like the Seventh Day Adventist, where they'd get really dressed up. Ours was plain clothes but some would "dress nice" if they felt like it. We had Hawaiian shirt day sometimes because our pastor liked wearing them. We'd sing a song or two, say hi to each of if we felt like it, shake hands, hug, and when I was younger that's when the young people went to youth group.

One of the youth pastors would make Christian mixtapes and give them to people if they wanted one. He had a down to earth approach, always seemed humble, and tried to reach you where you were at. I think a lot of us liked him for that. You could see God in his nature.


----------



## Musicfan

Reading about NDE's (near death experiences) strengthens my belief in an afterlife and that death isn't something to fear. Although being defibrillated when awake sounds awful!


----------



## Kevin001

God has already won the battle I try to remind people. This world is fleeting, goes so fast. He already had the solution to all our problems. Just hold on guys .


----------



## Musicfan

Charles Stanley is an amazing man, full of so much wisdom.


----------



## Musicfan

lily said:


> I agree and he's cute!


Yeah I try to watch a video of his every other day. Bobby Schuller is great also


----------



## Fun Spirit

It WORKED. This is the 2nd spiritual YouTube video I had tried that actually worked. I saw colors, my pineal gland was throbbing, strange white light flashing pass my closed eyes. I saw green too. It was cool. Strangely my third eye isn't throbbing anymore when I listen to this. I guess it is already open or slowing starting to open. Now I been hearing little faint "inner body clicks that also sound like a bubble popping" in my ear, head and body. Shoot even my room been popping more than normal. I wasn't hearing any faint popping clicks before this video.

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## tea111red

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discernment


----------



## 8888

Saw this touching news story, must be God at work.

https://www.reshareworthy.com/cardinal-bird-visits-grieving-family/


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Saw this touching news story, must be God at work.
> 
> https://www.reshareworthy.com/cardinal-bird-visits-grieving-family/


Wow how amazing.


----------



## Fun Spirit

"It is dangerous to open the third eye." 
No duh. 
I'm not afraid. Better protect yourself with the Armor of God.

_ SPIRITO BAMBITO_


----------



## Kevin001

Anything you love more than God is an idol.


----------



## Kevin001

Fasting is great just don't think its a biblical command.......not commanded in the New Testament.


----------



## tea111red

that just sounds off.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remember to love others even when they wrong and when its hard. Have to be Christ like.


----------



## Kevin001

karenw said:


> ^ You can't love others if lets say they've messed you around etc though surely. I think you must mean forgive and forget and move on so there's no bitterness.


No I mean love. Jesus loves us no matter what so we should love others like that. People should see Jesus in us, they will know us by our love .


----------



## Kevin001

The church I go to is pretty much made up of old people and kids.....so all the older folks use their bibles and the kids just listen. No one uses their phones like most churches these days with the bible app and you version and stuff just kinda interesting lol. Wonder what the pastor would think if he saw a lot of people on their phones since it doesn't really happen at our church.

I like using a physical bible personally but the apps and online bibles are cool .


----------



## Solomoon

Sometimes I feel like the Israelites wandering in the desert for forty years. But when God rains the spiritual bread from heaven I worry less about where I am because I know I'm with God.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think salvation is complicated. 

It seems so easy when they first explain it. Jesus died for your sins, just trust in him. But then you start reading the Bible things start getting complicated. Once your 'saved' you got to start living for him. On one hand you can't earn your salvation, and yet you can't have faith without good works too. There also seems to be some sins that God will still put you in hell if you commit them.... The worst ones are the ones you can't stop on your own. Basically if you can't get help then your going to burn in hell forever. Scary. :afr


----------



## tea111red

wondering how i'm going to meet the right person for me. can't stop obsessing over this.


----------



## Kevin001

Keeping your eyes on Jesus just makes life better.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to trust God more for everything. No matter what life brings I know everything is going to be fine because I know who holds my future.


----------



## tea111red

i read some of these verses and still feel anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001

I really want to serve at the church but not having transportation hinders me.


----------



## Solomoon

There was darkness before there was light and a veil before the unveiled face
Born free to choose, to abide in the night, or run toward a most heavenly grace
If Love we seek on our blank space will be written, on our fragile mortal frame,
In fullness of time all truth to be given, and God's most holy and beautiful name


----------



## Fun Spirit

The Super Moon is tomorrow. Time to manifest. I find it strange that I decided to create a Vision Board suddenly. I'm going to have my Mom and my Sister to list all the things we desire. I broke it down into 3 categories: Spiritual, Material and Personal Dreams and Desires. The root of everything is God.

_Spitito Bambito_


----------



## Kevin001

So will the new earth and new heaven be like before the Fall? Probably better because there won't be temptation or no hint of sin .


----------



## tea111red

it's more of a challenge to grow spiritually when you have to work and focus on doing stuff to support yourself.


----------



## tea111red

i don't really feel a strong desire to go to heaven. it's more that i just don't want to be resurrected for more suffering.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> i don't really feel a strong desire to go to heaven. it's more that i just don't want to be resurrected for more suffering.


Heaven will be sin free...no more worrying or pain .


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like more and more women are getting into head covering these days. I'm neutral on it, totally support it but would be totally fine if my future wife didn't want to or didn't feel convicted.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

I noticed something when reading in the gospels where Satan tempted Jesus in the garden. I'd Never spotted it before: Jesus hadn't ate or drank in 40 days. Satan tempted him when he was in a situation where he was weak. I believe he does he same to us. Say we have a terrible day or week, and we feel depressed - there can be a temptation to drink excessively, overindulge in gluttony, be lazy, watch pornography - anything to give us temporary relief, even though it is sinful. It's happened many times to me.


----------



## Kevin001

RoadToRecovery said:


> I noticed something when reading in the gospels where Satan tempted Jesus in the garden. I'd Never spotted it before: Jesus hadn't ate or drank in 40 days. Satan tempted him when he was in a situation where he was weak. I believe he does he same to us. Say we have a terrible day or week, and we feel depressed - there can be a temptation to drink excessively, overindulge in gluttony, be lazy, watch pornography - anything to give us temporary relief, even though it is sinful. It's happened many times to me.


True


----------



## tea111red

I've been losing faith. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

^^ aww :squeeze

My church now has their sermons on podcast so I get to hear Wednesday nights sermons now..sweet!


----------



## Kevin001

Not saying I agree or disagree with head coverings just something that should at least be researched and talked about.


----------



## Solomoon

I find people expressing themselves through clothing interesting. I've never really done that much, including in a spiritual way, unless wearing Christian band tees count. Well I wore a cross necklace for a while so that would be closer. Now I'm just so used to not wearing necklaces but the idea of bringing the spiritual closer to home by what you wear is intriguing.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888

Found this good article today on Christianity and homosexuality. Some of the points I was familiar with but some were new to me.

https://www.gaychurch.org/homosexuality-and-the-bible/some-talking-points-on-christianity-and-homosexuality/


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Found this good article today on Christianity and homosexuality. Some of the points I was familiar with but some were new to me.
> 
> https://www.gaychurch.org/homosexuality-and-the-bible/some-talking-points-on-christianity-and-homosexuality/


I would recommend the book Gay Girl Good God .


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> I would recommend the book Gay Girl Good God .


I'm actually reading God and the Gay Christian: The Biblical Case in Support of Same-Sex Relationships by Matthew Vines which is my view on the issue.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I'm actually reading God and the Gay Christian: The Biblical Case in Support of Same-Sex Relationships by Matthew Vines which is my view on the issue.


God bless sister :squeeze


----------



## Solomoon

_"Don't deny that a girl is beautiful," the Besht would say. "Just be sure that your recognition of her beauty brings you back to its source-God." If one could do that, then even physical pleasures could bring about spiritual growth._

If we recognize all beauty as part of God then all beauty is spiritualized.


----------



## Kevin001

Signed up for my church's text message system .


----------



## Kevin001

God's goodness always amazes me.


----------



## Chevy396

Thank you, father. They hate you just for being Satan. They don't understand how cool you are.


----------



## roxslide

I kind of hate it when people take zodiac stuff seriously but... it could be a useful tool for motivation or perceiving your situation in a novel way.

Like I saw someone's post about ~mercury retrograde~ and I was thinking to myself, "what a crock of BS"...... but. They were talking about how you shouldn't start anything new but instead redo old things and I started thinking about all the work in progress art that I haven't touched or even thought about for a while. 

Sometimes I feel like I'm in such a rut or that everyday is the same and it will be that way until I die. I guess zodiac/astrological advice is kind of fun in the way that it comes in phases. It breaks up the monotony a bit and calls on you to focus on different things or expect variety, depending on the time of the year. That's kind of a nice way to live.

It's still a crock of BS though :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm starting to believe that telepathy come in other forms other than directly reading a person's mind. It can come through music by sound or through sight by visually seeing or reading something. It is still coming from the other person's mind/thoughts but in a different way.


----------



## Alyosha Clarke

What is time, if you’ve lived multiple eternities...


----------



## Solomoon

I was watching American Idol and Lionel Richie said something that intrigued me, "God can only do for you what God can do through you."

Later I was thinking about dreams. When you're dreaming normally if you're in a nightmare you're stuck there until you wake up. But if you become lucid the nightmare has no power over you. Here it relates to the above, your lucid self can only do for you what it can do through you.

To some degree I think raising or expanding our consciousness is kind of like becoming lucid but it's infinitely more complicated because the nature of our "waking dream" is infinitely more complicated. In our individual dreams everything is dream stuff of our mind. In this shared dream we may be dream stuff of God. So in an individual dream only one person can become lucid, in our shared dream many people can become lucid though it's also a matter of degrees and maintaining lucidity.

The one aspect that arguably everyone who tastes lucidity will experience is that "I'm in a dream" sensation. The waking dream is different, because it is "real", it has a continuous solidity, but many have this sense that there is so much more, as if this long dream may be like our nightly dreams in the grand span of the infinite. Is each of our lives to God like a single nightly dream?


----------



## Kevin001

We can judge other brothers and sisters in love. Bible is clear not to judge others outside the church though. Non believers.


----------



## Chevy396

Fun Spirit said:


> I'm starting to believe that telepathy come in other forms other than directly reading a person's mind. It can come through music by sound or through sight by visually seeing or reading something. It is still coming from the other person's mind/thoughts but in a different way.


So now you can embed telepathy into your YouTube videos?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Chevy396 said:


> So now you can embed telepathy into your YouTube videos?


 
Ha Ha.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to check this out been hearing good things about it....


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm going to try to search for my Past Life because a Youtuber had said something base on a tarot card I had picked that made me recall a dream I had several years ago. It sounded so similar to the dream I had. 


In her reading she said I had a lover but this other guy killed him so he could be with me. In my dream several years ago it felt like some sort of back in time kind of setting. It wasn't modern time. There was me and this guy. He felt like a lover. Not like an affair lover but someone you loved. Anyway I was somewhere with my black horse Bronco {I had a dream about a black horse when I was little. Since then I named the horse Bronco. Once in a blue moon I would dream about Bronco. Not much though.} Something had happend to my lover it seem. I think there was a fight between him and this other guy. He ended up being killed in some sort of pool. I know I wrote the dream down because it was a dream that was interesting. I had planned to make a story out of it because a part of me want to contuine the story by seeking revenge. 


I wouldn't know how to remember my Past Life or where to start. They say to meditate. I don't see how that would help but I'll give it a try. They also say to think about a culture you are drawn to. I always liked Venice because it is the city of love. This recent awareness made me wonder if there is a connection to Venice. There is also my childhood nickname. Lady. My Mom gave it to me when I was a baby/toddler. It is short for Ladybug but I am mostly called Lady. Maybe I was some sort of woman with the title Lady. This is all I have to go on.


----------



## Kevin001

Guy says he is for traditional marriage and its considered hate speech...hmmmk.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Guy says he is for traditional marriage and its considered hate speech...hmmmk.


ridiculous....


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a revelation yesterday. There is no need for me to know any farther. I know what I know so why do I need more clarity? The answers are in my face and yet I'm still having a hard time seeing it. Nothing but doubt in me. I just need to leave it alone and trust God and the Universe. Now that is following Intuition. It is all about Divine Timing and Healing. I need to accept it now or else this journey isn't going to be a happy ride. Time for me to buckle down 'less I jump out the car before I reach the destination.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> ridiculous....


Ikr


----------



## Musicfan

Still have not found a church yet, but Sunday is becoming my favorite day of the week because of pastors on youtube.


----------



## Kevin001

I love memorizing scripture


----------



## Fun Spirit

I swear, something is messing with me at night. That strange "something is over my right shoulder" feeling when I am laying down while trying to sleep is back. I can really feel it. I get a shiver kind of feel, a magnetic kind of pull on my right side on my mid back area. I feel it strongly and intensely. {It doesn't hurt.} It is just there. I haven't felt it in awhile. It seem to have stopped but last night I felt it again. It came back. And on top of that I am hearing my room make popping sounds again and I'm hearing faint popping sounds that sound like it is coming from within me. It is not like a bone poping feeling. More like a faint bubble pop. Like I said I wasn't hearing this for awhile. Now it is back.


I don't know what it is but something is touching me. Either that or me meditating is causing my body to have some spiritual body symptoms. I didn't start to feel this until I moved to whole new State 6 months ago. I ruled out our new place possibly being haunted.


----------



## Solomoon

I'm far from an expert but meditation is said to allow access to or to unleash the power of the subconscious mind. According to the internet popping sounds can be a precursor to astral projection.


----------



## Kevin001

I think we need to talk more on repentance....its not just saying sorry or asking for forgiveness. Its about totally changing, going away from your old self.


----------



## Kevin001

This got a lot of negative comments but everything here is biblical. Just dive into the word.


----------



## Solomoon

Haven't watched A Dog's Purpose but the trailer for the second film, A Dog's Journey, gets me more emotional because it's about one family. There is a theory that we reincarnate into the same family. Maybe the new born child has the soul of their grandparent, great grandparent, or some such. It seems plausible because they would share the same DNA and the soul could be drawn to that. Bailey, the dog, works differently in this series as it's soul is born into all sorts of dog breeds but there's more than one theory of reincarnation and it's possible reincarnation doesn't have a strict way of operating. Maybe a soul needs to be born somewhere else or in a body unlike it's previous one to have certain experiences.


----------



## Kevin001

If people would just love more and practice the fruit of the spirit.


----------



## Kevin001

Technically speaking God and angels are genderless. They are definitely masculine but that doesn't make them "male". God is above these simple earthly concepts. Jesus is male for sure but Heavenly God is technically no gender.


----------



## Kevin001

If the world loves something I always pause hard.


----------



## 3stacks

Kevin001 said:


> If the world loves something I always pause hard.


 what if the world loves Jesus? Riddle me this Kevin haha


----------



## Kevin001

3stacks said:


> what if the world loves Jesus? Riddle me this Kevin haha


It doesn't just look around.


----------



## 3stacks

Kevin001 said:


> It doesn't just look around.


Yep


----------



## Kevin001

I prayed for something, prayed for a sign and as soon as I was done praying boom God came through I could only smile . God is so good.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

I'm so not a biblical man but I'm working on it......parents divorce, feminism, etc has me far behind. I'll get there though.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I'm so not a biblical man but I'm working on it......parents divorce, feminism, etc has me far behind. I'll get there though.


a lot of junk has been put out there to warp perspectives and set people back, unfortunately, but yeah, you'll get there. we'll get there....


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> a lot of junk has been put out there to warp perspectives and set people back, unfortunately, but yeah, you'll get there. we'll get there....


Thanks!


----------



## wmu'14

One thing that turns me off from atheists/agnostics is how bitter, rude, arrogant, mocking, cliquish, and snooty they are.

They justify it because they think being theistic is the equivalent of believing in the Easter Bunny, but to be honest, their attitudes aren't going to convince me.

They think religious people are the above terms, but I don't think they realize that they aren't above them too.

*To any atheists/agnostics reading this: If you want to be inclusive, caring, loving, etc. (because you think religion isn't those things), then I suggest extending that to theistic individuals as well.*


----------



## wmu'14

I wish the Spiritual section here saw more traffic.


----------



## wmu'14

I see a lot of people whine here they went to strict churches growing up and then base their whole belief system off their one church experience against millions of other individual churches. But why are strict churches necessarily a bad thing? What's wrong with discipline? What's wrong with respect? *Why is it so hard to say 'it's not just about me'?*


----------



## tea111red

really having doubts again.


----------



## wmu'14

tea111red said:


> really having doubts again.


Saaaaaaaaaad! About what!


----------



## tea111red

wmu'14 said:


> Saaaaaaaaaad! About what!


prayer working. :/


----------



## wmu'14

tea111red said:


> prayer working. :/


It can take time. Know that God loves you and hears you and wants what's best for you


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> This got a lot of negative comments but everything here is biblical. Just dive into the word.


I think any man would like to have a woman with this kind of attitude.


----------



## tea111red

wmu'14 said:


> It can take time. Know that God loves you and hears you and wants what's best for you


i wish something would happen to help me believe my prayers are being heard.


----------



## 8888

tea111red said:


> i wish something would happen to help me believe my prayers are being heard.


I wish that often too. :squeeze


----------



## RoadToRecovery

tea111red said:


> wmu'14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It can take time. Know that God loves you and hears you and wants what's best for you
> 
> 
> 
> i wish something would happen to help me believe my prayers are being heard.
Click to expand...




8888 said:


> tea111red said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish something would happen to help me believe my prayers are being heard.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that often too.
Click to expand...

Even though it may not "feel" like God hears us sometimes, He does! It's important not to believe what we "feel" but believe based on the word of God:

"I love the Lord because he hears my voice 
and my prayer for mercy. 
Because he bends down to listen, I will pray as long as I have breath! 
Death wrapped its ropes around me; 
the terrors of the grave overtook me. 
I saw only trouble and sorrow. 
Then I called on the name of the Lord: 
"Please, Lord, save me!" 
How kind the Lord is! How good he is! 
So merciful, this God of ours! 
The Lord protects those of childlike faith; 
I was facing death, and he saved me. 
Let my soul be at rest again, for the Lord has been good to me. 
He has saved me from death, my eyes from tears, my feet from stumbling. 
And so I walk in the Lord's presence as I live here on earth! 
I believed in you, so I said, "I am deeply troubled, Lord." 
In my anxiety I cried out to you, "These people are all liars!" 
What can I offer the Lord for all he has done for me? 
I will lift up the cup of salvation and praise the Lord's name for saving me."

Psalm 116:1-13


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I think any man would like to have a woman with this kind of attitude.


Traits of a biblical woman :stu

More than an attitude


----------



## Kevin001

Not going with my church when they go around spreading the Gospel in the neighborhoods. I just can't afford to use my last PTO hrs.


----------



## 8888

RoadToRecovery said:


> Even though it may not "feel" like God hears us sometimes, He does! It's important not to believe what we "feel" but believe based on the word of God:
> 
> "I love the Lord because he hears my voice
> and my prayer for mercy.
> Because he bends down to listen, I will pray as long as I have breath!
> Death wrapped its ropes around me;
> the terrors of the grave overtook me.
> I saw only trouble and sorrow.
> Then I called on the name of the Lord:
> "Please, Lord, save me!"
> How kind the Lord is! How good he is!
> So merciful, this God of ours!
> The Lord protects those of childlike faith;
> I was facing death, and he saved me.
> Let my soul be at rest again, for the Lord has been good to me.
> He has saved me from death, my eyes from tears, my feet from stumbling.
> And so I walk in the Lord's presence as I live here on earth!
> I believed in you, so I said, "I am deeply troubled, Lord."
> In my anxiety I cried out to you, "These people are all liars!"
> What can I offer the Lord for all he has done for me?
> I will lift up the cup of salvation and praise the Lord's name for saving me."
> 
> Psalm 116:1-13


Thank you


----------



## 8888

I wasn't so pleased last night when my friend was saying Christianity was created for money. But to be fair the topic of religion never came up before so it's not like he meant to offend me so I won't be offended.


----------



## Kevin001

Its so awesome how God uses people, no matter where you're at in life He can use you.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Traits of a biblical woman :stu
> 
> More than an attitude


In order for a woman to want, to follow those biblical traits she must posses the "heart attitude" to do so.


----------



## tea111red

wish this thread was more active.


----------



## Kevin001

Women look for a Godly man not a Godly boy big difference and same to the guys when looking for potential spouses.


----------



## tea111red

need someone who can lead, yeah.


----------



## 8888

The Bible says to beware of false prophets. I recently got away from a group of them, finally.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> need someone who can lead, yeah.


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully these next few days I can just step back and really be in His presence.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Can't believe some people don't believe in the "rapture".


----------



## 8888

Saw a group of Christians saying terrible things about Muslims. I wish they would have just peacefully agreed to disagree instead of insulting them, like a love thy neighbor kind of thing.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to stop laughing at crude humor.....laughing is pretty much condoning it.



8888 said:


> Saw a group of Christians saying terrible things about Muslims. I wish they would have just peacefully agreed to disagree instead of insulting them, like a love thy neighbor kind of thing.


Agree.....you can disagree but do it respectfully.


----------



## boswell1967

stratsp said:


> I know I sound stupid saying this, but I talk to god in my head (well or at least that is what I name the voice in my head now). Now I have a financial crisis kind of situation around me and any expense I make burns a bigger hole in my pocket. TO add to that I had to get some medications for improving my married life... but the pills I was prescribed are crazy expensive and can't be part of insurances. I was so angry that day, I mean this is something I really need, this is not beer or alcohol or porn it is needed for my marriage, for our future and it is this expensive. I was so angry I lashed out on (my version of) god, I said he is wrong yelled a lot in my head...but then in a few minutes not even hours, my wife complained of a pain again (she had this pain for about a 3 years before where docs didn't even know the reason, she struggled a lot but it had subsided since almost the beginning of this year) no it was back. I was so scared, I immediately asked for forgiveness, I said sorry I lashed out, I apologized a lot (it is all happening in my head) and her pain went away in some time.
> 
> I don't know what to do, I feel trapped, there are so many places I am going to loose money in near future and they seem unavoidable. Why does this have to happen? and why am I not able to have good conversations with him anymore


Hi,

I like to think of the voice in my head as God also. I talk to him all the time asking him for strength and forgiveness. Money is always a tough subject for humans as it is how we can afford to eat and live. I am a firm believer that God gives us exactly what we need, not a little less or a little more. Whenever I get stuck and don't know how to communicate with God, I always turn to worship music as it guides my mind and soul in a positive place where God is listening to me sing to him. I am sorry for not talking in the "they" or "She" term but this is just my opinion. I wish you the best my friend and just know that your current situation does not dictate your outcome in the end. Blessings for you and your wife and your marriage


----------



## Musicfan

It's a struggle with loving your enemy. I know you have to be forgiving and not be hypocritical but some people have burned me in the past which makes it hard. I don't know if I can ever forgive some people. It also feels like you're making yourself a doormat. I have to fight through the bitterness in the journey to have Christ live in me.


----------



## Karsten

Hineni.


----------



## harrison

Apparently they don't know what's on the other side of a Black Hole. Even time behaves differently inside one.

I wonder if humans will ever get to experience what the Hindus call Brahman - the Ultimate reality and the cause of everything. Maybe after we die we're all united with it.

In some schools of thought - Advaita Vedanta for example - they believe we already are. They see the Atman as the subjective form of the objective Brahman - a continuity of substance between all things.


----------



## Kevin001

Kids getting testosterone injections is madness.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> It's a struggle with loving your enemy. I know you have to be forgiving and not be hypocritical but some people have burned me in the past which makes it hard. I don't know if I can ever forgive some people. It also feels like you're making yourself a doormat. I have to fight through the bitterness in the journey to have Christ live in me.


When you are weak He is strong .


----------



## tea111red

there are so many awful and annoying people out there. it's very hard to not feel anger at times.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> When you are weak He is strong .


I haven't heard that before or I forgot, that's a good point. I have to remember that Christ is the strongest force for us and we are a part of His body and He feels for our suffering. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> I haven't heard that before or I forgot, that's a good point. I have to remember that Christ is the strongest force for us and we are a part of His body and He feels for our suffering. Thanks Kevin.


He wants us fully surrendered to Him.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> He wants us fully surrendered to Him.


Will try my best. Its hard to beat worldly and primal thoughts. Still getting the hang of being a sheep in His flock.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> Will try my best. Its hard to beat worldly and primal thoughts. Still getting the hang of being a sheep in His flock.


Daily battle


----------



## 8888

tea111red said:


> there are so many awful and annoying people out there. it's very hard to not feel anger at times.


I can relate to this.


----------



## Kevin001

Its so awesome talking about my faith on youtube .


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Its so awesome talking about my faith on youtube .


You have a channel?


----------



## Kevin001

I know some people don't celebrate Easter but I think its biblical. Not the name but the reason behind it .


----------



## Kevin001

Sometimes speaking the Truth is loving others.


----------



## Kevin001

Just thinking our savior died on this day (or around this time) for us is just so.......amazing. The price He paid for me wow.


----------



## The Linux Guy

If Calvinism is true, then I'm sure I'm not chosen.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tea111red

^are they having marital problems or something?


----------



## 8888

^Yeah, they do appear to be having marital problems. Seems a bit dramatic.


----------



## 8888

I was looking for art classes today and I found a few different places having paint and pray nights. I guess it's the newest thing as opposed to paint and sip. Seems like an interesting idea.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> ^are they having marital problems or something?





8888 said:


> ^Yeah, they do appear to be having marital problems. Seems a bit dramatic.


Its christian comedy lol another one that is funny.....


----------



## 8888

I was asked to sign a pro-choice petition today but refused, just didn't seem like something God would want me to sign.


----------



## tea111red

i figured it was scripted, but it just looked like a couple that is having issues more than a "day in the life of church day" kind of thing.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001

Its hard finding christian friends but so worth it. Nothing like believers lifting you up and helping you advance your spiritual walk.


----------



## tea111red

verses related to friendship.

https://www.biblestudytools.com/topical-verses/friendship-bible-verses/


----------



## wmu'14

I see a lot of churches flying gay pride / LGBTQ flags.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I see a lot of churches flying gay pride / LGBTQ flags.


Sad times we live in.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I know some people don't celebrate Easter but I think its biblical. Not the name but the reason behind it .


It is, even when proof was found that there was an earthquake at the time Jesus died on the cross. There have been confirmations like that - even finding a coin related to Pontius Pilate in the area.

Noone to 3pm on Good Friday - even pinpointed the year.


----------



## 8888

wmu'14 said:


> I see a lot of churches flying gay pride / LGBTQ flags.


Good, it's about time.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently we will be placed higher than the angels in Heaven.....we will judge the fallen angels and have authority over angels. I'm diving deeper into this but this is what God is revealing to me.


----------



## tea111red

1. i'm not catholic and don't plan on becoming one, but i've been watching these videos by these catholics, lol. some useful info in their videos.

2. a lot left to work on.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> So apparently we will be placed higher than the angels in Heaven.....we will judge the fallen angels and have authority over angels. I'm diving deeper into this but this is what God is revealing to me.


my mom said the same thing


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> my mom said the same thing


Sweet! You're so lucky to have a mom that is deep in her faith. I love my mom and not complaining but always wanted parents that chased after Jesus.


----------



## tea111red

it was a relief to see this man express the desire to stay faithful to his wife and not act inappropriately w/ other women. relief to see a man not put himself in situations that will increase the chances of him cheating. nice he has respect.


----------



## harrison

tea111red said:


>


I wish I could've "gone to church" like that back then - as in just stay in bed.

My little sister and I used to go to church, the spend the afternoon wondering what we were actually allowed to do for the rest of the day. (not much) I used to sort of roll the balls around on our pool table without actually playing because I knew I'd get in trouble if I did. :roll

I'm glad I could get away from all that when I got to about 16 or so. So silly.

It's funny to think you grew up in that religion too - I was surprised when you said you had.


----------



## tea111red

harrison said:


> I wish I could've "gone to church" like that back then - as in just stay in bed.
> 
> My little sister and I used to go to church, the spend the afternoon wondering what we were actually allowed to do for the rest of the day. (not much) I used to sort of roll the balls around on our pool table without actually playing because I knew I'd get in trouble if I did. :roll
> 
> I'm glad I could get away from all that when I got to about 16 or so. So silly.
> 
> It's funny to think you grew up in that religion too - I was surprised when you said you had.


my mom grew up more in that religion and raised us w/ some of the principles of that religion, but my dad is not religious at all and is so the opposite of a lot of what that religion teaches. we went back and forth. went from having to follow some of that religion's principles to my mom not bothering to enforce them when we all lived w/ my dad (we/us kids were bounced back and forth several times when my parents couldn't get along). when just w/ her, she wanted us to follow her religion.

we didn't really go to church when she wanted us to follow her religion, but we had to not do worldly stuff on the sabbath. friday night to saturday night was a really long and boring day, lol. we didn't have any structure on that day. it was just us not being allowed to watch tv, listen to the radio, and do other worldly stuff, lol. sometimes i would get so bored and turn the tv or radio on for a bit, lol.

:stu

anyway, i grew up w/ a lot of confusion. i just had to decide for myself what direction to go in after a certain point to help minimize it.


----------



## tea111red

the religion my mom grew up w/ is pretty strict so i was exposed to that and then exposed to my dad who has always lived a very "sinful" life. :stu


----------



## harrison

tea111red said:


> my mom grew up more in that religion and raised us w/ some of the principles of that religion, but my dad is not religious at all and is so the opposite of a lot of what that religion teaches. we went back and forth. went from having to follow some of that religion's principles to my mom not bothering to enforce them when we all lived w/ my dad (we/us kids were bounced back and forth several times when my parents couldn't get along). when just w/ her, she wanted us to follow her religion.
> 
> we didn't really go to church when she wanted us to follow her religion, but we had to not do worldly stuff on the sabbath. friday night to saturday night was a really long and boring day, lol. we didn't have any structure on that day. it was just us not being allowed to watch tv, listen to the radio, and do other worldly stuff, lol. sometimes i would get so bored and turn the tv or radio on for a bit, lol.
> 
> :stu
> 
> anyway, i grew up w/ a lot of confusion. i just had to decide for myself what direction to go in after a certain point to help minimize it.


It's so interesting reading that - because that's much the same as us. Although my parents were still together and didn't divorce until I was in my early 20's.

My father wasn't religious at all either - far from it. When I got to about 16 and started getting really sick of it all he just said "okay boy, do whatever you want - just don't let your mother find out."

The way you describe the Sabbath is exactly how we felt about it too - waiting for the sun to go down on Saturday. Incredible. 

(plus it's great you use the word "worldly" like they do - haven't heard that for a while)


----------



## harrison

tea111red said:


> the religion my mom grew up w/ is pretty strict so i was exposed to that and then exposed to my dad who has always lived a very "sinful" life. :stu


My Dad did too in his own unique way. He did some incredible things - some of which I knew about.

It ceratinly made a pretty good contrast to how I was being told to live at church. :um


----------



## tea111red

harrison said:


> It's so interesting reading that - because that's much the same as us. Although my parents were still together and didn't divorce until I was in my early 20's.
> 
> My father wasn't religious at all either - far from it. When I got to about 16 and started getting really sick of it all he just said "okay boy, do whatever you want - just don't let your mother find out."
> 
> The way you describe the Sabbath is exactly how we felt about it too - waiting for the sun to go down on Saturday. Incredible.
> 
> (plus it's great you use the word "worldly" like they do - haven't heard that for a while)


funny how we have some similar experiences. haha.

yeah....my parents never got married till i was 13, lol. when i was born my dad was actually married to someone else. he never lived w/ us till i was 4. he moved in w/ us because his wife found out about my mom and that he had 3 other kids. ha.

before he moved in, my mom had already raised us w/ her religion. when he moved in, things changed a lot and she had us follow some of his way of life (eating meat and not following sabbath, for ex.). then, they started having problems and we went back to following my mom's religion more. the back and forth stuff repeated several times.

my parents are divorced now and had a nasty divorce, but they are hanging around each other again. though, they've been having problems again lately. :roll :stu

haha.....waiting for the sun to go down.....i understand that so much.



harrison said:


> My Dad did too in his own unique way. He did some incredible things - some of which I knew about.
> 
> It ceratinly made a pretty good contrast to how I was being told to live at church. :um


yeah. i have certainly seen some "incredible" things, too, lol.

good contrast indeed.


----------



## harrison

tea111red said:


> funny how we have some similar experiences. haha.
> 
> yeah....my parents never got married till i was 13, lol. when i was born my dad was actually married to someone else. he never lived w/ us till i was 4. he moved in w/ us because his wife found out about my mom and that he had 3 other kids. ha.
> 
> before he moved in, my mom had already raised us w/ her religion. when he moved in, things changed a lot and she had us follow some of his way of life (eating meat and not following sabbath, for ex.). then, they started having problems and we went back to following my mom's religion more. the back and forth stuff repeated several times.
> 
> my parents are divorced now and had a nasty divorce, but they are hanging around each other again. though, they've been having problems again lately. :roll :stu
> 
> haha.....waiting for the sun to go down.....i understand that so much.
> 
> yeah. i have certainly seen some "incredible" things, too, lol.
> 
> good contrast indeed.


Do you mind if I ask you - how do you feel about all that now? And do you ever feel like going back to church, or maybe another church?

I just get the slight feeling that there's still some interest there with you - although I could be very wrong obviously. I think I saw a post of your's not that long ago saying you wished this thread was more active - or something like that.

I think my early experience with that church was what made me go and study what I did at Uni a lot later. (I used to be very interested in Asian religions and philosophy.)


----------



## Kevin001

We think that filling the gap with temporary worldly things will satisfy us but it'll never work.....there is only one thing that can fulfill us.....Jesus.


----------



## tea111red

harrison said:


> Do you mind if I ask you - how do you feel about all that now? And do you ever feel like going back to church, or maybe another church?
> 
> I just get the slight feeling that there's still some interest there with you - although I could be very wrong obviously. I think I saw a post of your's not that long ago saying you wished this thread was more active - or something like that.
> 
> I think my early experience with that church was what made me go and study what I did at Uni a lot later. (I used to be very interested in Asian religions and philosophy.)


how do i feel about my upbringing?

as for going to an adventist church. i've had some interest, but i don't know think i could feel accepted there at this point. not sure how easily i'd find people i could relate to on a greater level. i guess deep down, i still don't want to go, but if i felt there were people i could connect w/ and that i'd feel accepted there, i guess i'd go.

i might go to some less strict church, but not sure if it'd be any time soon.

yeah, i just don't feel like i would belong at a church at this point, i guess.

i still have an interest in learning about God and being more spiritual, in general, though. it's a lot of what has kept me alive, i think.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

i was raised catholic, but never decided on stance, more agnostic i guess. Recently I pray every night as it simply makes me feel better, for a few friends who have died (2 who never spoke poorly of me and were highly intelligent people i talked to once in a while, sometimes a lot) and because am also haunted by demons (metaphorically or not, they seem very real) at night sometimes through sleep paralysis. Grant me the serenity please, and i miss you Andre and Mike.


----------



## harrison

tea111red said:


> *how do i feel about my upbringing?
> *
> as for going to an adventist church. i've had some interest, but i don't know think i could feel accepted there at this point. not sure how easily i'd find people i could relate to on a greater level. i guess deep down, i still don't want to go, but if i felt there were people i could connect w/ and that i'd feel accepted there, i guess i'd go.
> 
> i might go to some less strict church, but not sure if it'd be any time soon.
> 
> yeah, i just don't feel like i would belong at a church at this point, i guess.
> 
> *i still have an interest in learning about God and being more spiritual*, in general, though. it's a lot of what has kept me alive, i think.


I was just interested in whether you're still interested in going to church and whether you believe in God or not. I'm glad you have something to hold on to. 

I couldn't honestly call myself a believer anymore - although I sort of "pray" if I'm scared enough or worried enough about my son or my wife. I think we tend to go back to what we were taught as kids.

Personally I'm just very glad we weren't indoctrinated with a fear of hell at our church - I think it's disgraceful to teach children all that nonsense.


----------



## tea111red

@harrison

sometimes i have doubts about God and stuff, but i still keep trying to learn because i want to be open believing He exists.


----------



## harrison

tea111red said:


> @harrison
> 
> sometimes i have doubts about God and stuff, but i still keep trying to learn because i want to be open believing He exists.


It's good you can be open about it.

That's a lot better than me - I'm not really open about that, not if I'm honest. I would say I'm basically an athiest nowadays. (although I always used to say agnostic - I liked to keep my options open) 

I'm sure I'll go back to believing something when I get old or sick enough. As the saying goes there's no atheists in the trenches.


----------



## tea111red

harrison said:


> It's good you can be open about it.
> 
> That's a lot better than me - I'm not really open about that, not if I'm honest. I would say I'm basically an athiest nowadays. (although I always used to say agnostic - I liked to keep my options open)
> 
> I'm sure I'll go back to believing something when I get old or sick enough. As the saying goes there's no atheists in the trenches.


well, really, it was either i try to believe in God/become more spiritual or kill myself. it seems like a lot of people really have to hit rock bottom before they feel more of a drive to become more spiritual.


----------



## Kevin001

Supervisors asked me where I see myself in 5 yrs. I said idk I'm just a guy chasing after Jesus! Wherever He leads me I will follow.


----------



## Kevin001

The Angel of the Lord was/is referring to pre Christ Jesus .


----------



## wmu'14

I went into vacation feeling very spiritual and came back and am struggling with particular sins again.



Kevin001 said:


> Sad times we live in.


I agree, and was scared to say so in my original post.



Kevin001 said:


> So apparently we will be placed higher than the angels in Heaven.....we will judge the fallen angels and have authority over angels. I'm diving deeper into this but this is what God is revealing to me.


Interesting. I hear a lot of atheists/agnostics say 'Christianity isn't really monotheism because angels and demons etc.' and I think that strengthens that the demons and angels aren't gods.


----------



## Kevin001

Kinda cool when you look into the armor of God and all the components .


----------



## Harveykinkle

Wish I was better at spiritual stuff. Tried to astral project and couldn't do it. It didn't feel as if I was even close.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Wish I was better at spiritual stuff. Tried to astral project and couldn't do it. It didn't feel as if I was even close.


How did you try astral travel?


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> How did you try astral travel?


First I watched a few guides on youtube of what to do and then I laid on my back on my bed, closed my eyes, and tried to picture my astral body above me to let my consciousness rise up and join it.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> First I watched a few guides on youtube of what to do and then I laid on my back on my bed, closed my eyes, and tried to picture my astral body above me to let my consciousness rise up and join it.


How many times did you practice that?


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> How many times did you practice that?


Only once and I know they say it doesn't always happen the first time. I was discouraged though because I felt like I wasn't getting anywhere and I thought I was mentally prepared for it.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Only once and I know they say it doesn't always happen the first time. I was discouraged though because I felt like I wasn't getting anywhere and I thought I was mentally prepared for it.


Well, no one gets good at something after the first time. For some people they might be able to get in a few days but for most of us it can take much longer, weeks or months. Main thing is to stay practice and stay consistent.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> Well, no one gets good at something after the first time. For some people they might be able to get in a few days but for most of us it can take much longer, weeks or months. Main thing is to stay practice and stay consistent.


Once you got the hang out of it did it become pretty easy to do?


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Once you got the hang out of it did it become pretty easy to do?


I was close a few times before knowing much about it, felt the sensations of a having a dead leg all over my body and knew the next step was to go out of body. read a book on it (Adventures Beyond The Body by William Buhlman) practiced for a month and gave up. I think it took William close to a year to get his first one but after a while it becomes something you can do at will.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> I was close a few times before knowing much about it, felt the sensations of a having a dead leg all over my body and knew the next step was to go out of body. read a book on it (Adventures Beyond The Body by William Buhlman) practiced for a month and gave up. I think it took William close to a year to get his first one but after a while it becomes something you can do at will.


A year is a long time but it's probably worth it. I wish I knew someone like the Ancient One in Doctor Strange who could just force my astral body out and make it easy. Oh well, maybe I'll practice and get it to happen someday. I've thought about reading some books on the subject as well.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> A year is a long time but it's probably worth it. I wish I knew someone like the Ancient One in Doctor Strange who could just force my astral body out and make it easy. Oh well, maybe I'll practice and get it to happen someday. I've thought about readings some books on the subject as well.


I don't think you're going to find someone that can do it for you. I recommend reading the book I mentioned, William Buhlman is the pioneer in the field having written the first book on the subject. He's worked with thousands of people over decades so he knows what he's talking about. 
I would do it but I'm already meditating 1-2 hours a day. Once I feel better I'm getting back into it until I get it. It's definitely worth it, one year can go by and you haven't down anything or you actually practiced and got good at it.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> I don't think you're going to find someone that can do it for you. I recommend reading the book I mentioned, William Buhlman is the pioneer in the field having written the first book on the subject. He's worked with thousands of people over decades so he knows what he's talking about.
> I would do it but I'm already meditating 1-2 hours a day. Once I feel better I'm getting back into it until I get it. It's definitely worth it, one year can go by and you haven't down anything or you actually practiced and got good at it.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out. I really do want to evolve spiritually so I'll just have to commit to it.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'll check it out. I really do want to evolve spiritually so I'll just have to commit to it.


Astral travel won't make you more spiritual in and of itself. The core of spirituality is your relationship with the present moment, the practice being resting your awareness in the present moment until it becomes your natural state of being, achieving enlightenment. You can do that with meditation and practicing presence in your everyday life. I suggest Eckhart Tolle for that, he's the only enlightened living person I know of. His books The Power of Now and A New Earth are essential and there's a ton of videos on YT.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> Astral travel won't make you more spiritual in and of itself. The core of spirituality is your relationship with the present moment, the practice being resting your awareness in the present moment until it becomes your natural state of being, achieving enlightenment. You can do that with meditation and practicing presence in your everyday life. I suggest Eckhart Tolle for that, he's the only enlightened living person I know of. His books The Power of Now and A New Earth are essential and there's a ton of videos on YT.


True, it would just open up more possibilities. There is a lot to spirituality and I haven't got anywhere close to where I'd like to be in any of it. Added those books to my list.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> True, it would just open up more possibilities. There is a lot to spirituality and I haven't got anywhere close to where I'd like to be in any of it. Added those books to my list.


Yeah, things I've astral travel can open the door to spirituality. The core of spirituality is simple, learn from Eckhart, hopefully you get it.


----------



## wmu'14

I wanted to listen to listen to talk radio at work. But apparently iheart radio uses up phone memory, so I bought a portable radio to listen to at work. It doesn't pick up very many stations, so I've been listening to Christian music / sermons.


----------



## roxslide

I can't decide whether to post this in creative thoughts or here. I've been really obsessed with star seeds lately. Not just the archetypes but the star system races people have come up with (also how did they decide this with such specificity? Seems sketch)

Anyway but the concept is pretty inspiring from a creative approach at least. Also fun to think about like most typology stuff is. I want to pretend that I fit the profile for a rainbow child but I'm probably an indigo maybe personality wise. 

I'm fairly worried about the youtubers who make videos on this stuff. They seem really nice but one girl was talking about how she has interacted with reptilians before and they communicated telepathically haha yikes.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> I can't decide whether to post this in creative thoughts or here. I've been really obsessed with star seeds lately. Not just the archetypes but the star system races people have come up with (also how did they decide this with such specificity? Seems sketch)
> 
> Anyway but the concept is pretty inspiring from a creative approach at least. Also fun to think about like most typology stuff is. I want to pretend that I fit the profile for a rainbow child but I'm probably an indigo maybe personality wise.
> 
> I'm fairly worried about the youtubers who make videos on this stuff. They seem really nice but one girl was talking about how she has interacted with reptilians before and they communicated telepathically haha yikes.


There are a lot of crazy people out there claiming to interact with aliens and all that stuff. I've gotten pretty good at telling the liars from the real ones by observing their body language, how they talk and comparing what they say to what I've learnt.

Teal Swan is one of the few people I trust when it comes to this stuff, I've read her book The Sculptor In The Sky and watched many of her videos on YT and she really knows what she's talking about.

I haven't seen her talk much about starseeds but she talks about it here, not the best quality but should be able to make out what she's saying.


----------



## Suchness

About ten years ago, I was sitting in a circle with my new roommate and some other people and she looked at me and told that I'm a lightworker, it was the first time hearing that but I knew what she meant. Later on one of my therapists told em the same thing. My roommate gave me a book on lightworkers and starseeds, that kind of thing. I think I remember the book describing starseeds as people who have previously lived on another planet reincarnating here to raise the gravitational frequency of the planet. It talked about Wise Ones/Old Souls which I resonated with, people who have lived many lives on Earth. That's basically what lightworkers are, like Indigo children born in the 80's. I really believe that's my purpose and that I knew I would have a difficult life so I could overcome it and help others.


----------



## tea111red

https://www.openbible.info/topics/charlatans

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlatan

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/charlatan


----------



## tea111red

some of the things this hindu guy says are useful. other things i have to take w/ a grain of salt.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> About ten years ago, I was sitting in a circle with my new roommate and some other people and she looked at me and told that I'm a lightworker, it was the first time hearing that but I knew what she meant. Later on one of my therapists told em the same thing. My roommate gave me a book on lightworkers and starseeds, that kind of thing. I think I remember the book describing starseeds as people who have previously lived on another planet reincarnating here to raise the gravitational frequency of the planet. It talked about Wise Ones/Old Souls which I resonated with, people who have lived many lives on Earth. That's basically what lightworkers are, like Indigo children born in the 80's. I really believe that's my purpose and that I knew I would have a difficult life so I could overcome it and help others.


You're a Light Worker and an Old Soul mate. You're special.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> You're a Light Worker and an Old Soul mate. You're special.


Nah, you're special. We can all help the world and one day when there's enough of us a huge shift will happen.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> Nah, you're special. We can all help the world and one day when there's enough of us a huge shift will happen.


I'm not special. You're the Jedi Goku. And you been told about your mission in this world. You speak wisdom and you're intelligent. Gifted too. Old Soul, a Spiritual Teacher and Leader. Not to mention inspiring and influential. Special, Chosen, Starseed, all of that.

The Shift is already happening


----------



## Kevin001

Talking about Jesus with my uber drivers is always cool.


----------



## tea111red

it'd be nice to come across someone i can relate to, who is close enough to my age and has the same spiritual goals.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked about should christians use birth control at work.....I didn't bring it up on my own but hey I've never shy when it comes to talking about faith related stuff no matter the backlash.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I wish more people understood that there is not a dividing line between the spiritual and the practical. Caring for your neighbour _is_ a spiritual act and those who speak so freely about how spiritual they are should be doing it.


----------



## Kevin001

When live hits you hard turn to the bible, literally has all the answers to life .


----------



## millenniumman75

wmu'14 said:


> I went into vacation feeling very spiritual and came back and am struggling with particular sins again.
> 
> I agree, and was scared to say so in my original post.
> 
> Interesting. I hear a lot of atheists/agnostics say 'Christianity isn't really monotheism because angels and demons etc.' and I think that strengthens that the demons and angels aren't gods.


Demons are fools - they will literally run into each other and squabble amongst themselves.

Angels are helpers - they don't get in each other's way.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> When live hits you hard turn to the bible, literally has all the answers to life .


It becomes only more true every day.

We aren't doing anything different than in Biblical times.

Yeah, we aren't worshipping golden calves, but we the dollar sign, the mirror, Celeb-retards, Fakebook, Instasham, Crapchat, Quitter, etc,


----------



## 8888

millenniumman75 said:


> We aren't doing anything different than in Biblical times.


Thankfully we have outlawed slavery and no longer stone people to death. Seems to me a lot has changed.


----------



## millenniumman75

8888 said:


> Thankfully we have outlawed slavery and no longer stone people to death. Seems to me a lot has changed.


That's Jesus. He made the difference.

You can't say that about other religions.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Many people say that angels are genderless or sexless. Some say that's how we started out and that's what we'll become. This is from multiple religions but a Christian source would be Matthew 22:30. Sometimes I'm glad for my ability to, let's say, appreciate the human form. Other times it's such a huge pain and inconvenience that I wish I could become an "angel" and be done with it entirely. Maybe it'd be possible to still feel the full beauty of people without the sexual aspect. Maybe not.


----------



## Kevin001

Harveykinkle said:


> Many people say that angels are genderless or sexless. Some say that's how we started out and that's what we'll become. This is from multiple religions but a Christian source would be Matthew 22:30. Sometimes I'm glad for my ability to, let's say, appreciate the human form. Other times it's such a huge pain and inconvenience that I wish I could become an "angel" and be done with it entirely. Maybe it'd be possible to still feel the full beauty of people without the sexual aspect. Maybe not.


Angels are genderless technically speaking but most if not all choose to be seen in "male" form. Embrace your sex/gender God created you the way you are for a reason :squeeze


----------



## Harveykinkle

Kevin001 said:


> Angels are genderless technically speaking but most if not all choose to be seen in "male" form. Embrace your sex/gender God created you the way you are for a reason :squeeze


Thanks Kevin :squeeze, but I'd be surprised if I ever had children. At the same time, one of the reasons I'd be hesitant to get a vasectomy or anything similar is because of that small chance that someday I'd want to. It's a lot to give up that ability even if I doubt I'll use it.


----------



## Kevin001

Harveykinkle said:


> Thanks Kevin :squeeze, but I'd be surprised if I ever had children. At the same time, one of the reasons I'd be hesitant to get a vasectomy or anything similar is because of that small chance that someday I'd want to. It's a lot to give up that ability even if I doubt I'll use it.


Stay faithful


----------



## tea111red

the 4th commandment. i'm just pondering it.


----------



## Kevin001

All I need is Jesus .


----------



## TinyFlutter

My mentor and father figure shared a story about overcoming fear with me and I want to share it here . He is diabetic and he had major health issues when he was in his early 40's, and the insurance company and I think doctors said he was going to die at an early age which was around the age of 43 that he just reached. After finding out this news, he began having panic attacks, and avoided activities that were physically exerting because he lived in the fear of having a heart attack and dying. He said he overcame the episodes and attack of panic and fear while in prayer when he heard God say to him, "*Man can't predict your last day, your days are numbered by Me.*"

Now Stewart is over 70 and perfectly healthy. To me, Stewart's life is a testimony of faith (this story is one of many things about him and his life)


----------



## tea111red

@TinyFlutter

that's really interesting. thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tea111red

a lot left to work on.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Many people say that angels are genderless or sexless. Some say that's how we started out and that's what we'll become. This is from multiple religions but a Christian source would be Matthew 22:30. Sometimes I'm glad for my ability to, let's say, appreciate the human form. Other times it's such a huge pain and inconvenience that I wish I could become an "angel" and be done with it entirely. Maybe it'd be possible to still feel the full beauty of people without the sexual aspect. Maybe not.


If you have any questions like that look them up on Teal Swan's youtube channel, she knows about a lot of these things and is one of the few spiritual teachers I trust.

This is part two of a two part series, in part one she talks about demons.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> If you have any questions like that look them up on Teal Swan's youtube channel, she knows about a lot of these things and is one of the few spiritual teachers I trust.
> 
> This is part two of a two part series, in part one she talks about demons.


Her opinion on angels is pretty much my own. That they are guides helping us to evolve spiritually. I've been noticing angels numbers on the clocks more lately, like 3:33, 4:44, 11:11, etc. I think that can be like a nudge toward whatever your spiritual intuition is telling you to pursue.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> Her opinion on angels is pretty much my own. That they are guides helping us to evolve spiritually. I've been noticing angels numbers on the clocks more lately, like 3:33, 4:44, 11:11, etc. I think that can be like a nudge toward whatever your spiritual intuition is telling you to pursue.


That's what signs like that remind me of too. Teal is great, very psychic and a master astral traveller.


----------



## Kevin001

Its crazy how more and more "christians" are turning away from actual scripture and just going with the world's view on things.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> That's what signs like that remind me of too. Teal is great, very psychic and a master astral traveller.


If by psychic, you mean telepathy, I believe that is most likely possible. When you start paying attention it's almost eerie how often someone will say what you were thinking about the same time you do or before you get the chance to verbalize it. Like our thoughts send out some sort of waves that we can hear subconsciously but not consciously. So it'd make sense if some people can do that on a higher level.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I believe I am picking up on people's emotions. I just signed into SAS after being away for a day when suddenly I feel sad. And it seem like recently my interaction with a few people here had a strange affect on me. I'm starting to feel and believe I'm an empath.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> If by psychic, you mean telepathy, I believe that is most likely possible. When you start paying attention it's almost eerie how often someone will say what you were thinking about the same time you do or before you get the chance to verbalize it. Like our thoughts send out some sort of waves that we can hear subconsciously but not consciously. So it'd make sense if some people can do that on a higher level.


I haven't head her talk about telepathy but I know it's something you can do while out of body. I've seen her talk about being able to talk to your pets and crystals when out of body. Wouldn't surprise me if telepathy is something we can develop in our everyday life too. It's kind of like remote viewing, it's not necessarily out of body but it kind of is because you're projection your awareness to some other place. Have you heard of the US military's work with remote viewing?
Teal says that she can see energy like the energy that makes up matter, that it comes naturally to her and that she can see how things we ingest affect our body.



Fun Spirit said:


> I believe I am picking up on people's emotions. I just signed into SAS after being away for a day when suddenly I feel sad. And it seem like recently my interaction with a few people here had a strange affect on me. I'm starting to feel and believe I'm an empath.


What am I feeling right now?


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> What am I feeling right now?


Your keyboard?


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Your keyboard?


That is correct. Wow, you really are an empath.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> That is correct. Wow, you really are an empath.


You sound sarcastic


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> I haven't head her talk about telepathy but I know it's something you can do while out of body. I've seen her talk about being able to talk to your pets and crystals when out of body. Wouldn't surprise me if telepathy is something we can develop in our everyday life too. It's kind of like remote viewing, it's not necessarily out of body but it kind of is because you're projection your awareness to some other place. Have you heard of the US military's work with remote viewing?
> Teal says that she can see energy like the energy that makes up matter, that it comes naturally to her and that she can see how things we ingest affect our body.


I have heard a little about remote viewing. Didn't know anything about telepathy being related to OOBE or talking to animals and crystals. That just makes me want to figure out projecting more if it's related to all sorts of abilities. It'd be cool to be that gifted like she is.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> You sound sarcastic


Wow, you're really onto me. :b



Harveykinkle said:


> I have heard a little about remote viewing. Didn't know anything about telepathy being related to OOBE or talking to animals and crystals. That just makes me want to figure out projecting more if it's related to all sorts of abilities. It'd be cool to be that gifted like she is.


Oh yeah, there's so much you can do while out of body. Talking about it makes me want to get back into it.

The US military have been working on remote viewing for decades and have spend millions of dollars on it. A couple of good videos here where some of the guys that worked on the project talk about it.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Suchness :b Can you feel what I feel? Do you be onto me?: O I think you have intuition too.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> @Suchness :b Can you feel what I feel? Do you be onto me?: O I think you have intuition too.


I can read you like a book lol but I don't think it's a psychic thing haha.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> I can read you like a book lol but I don't think it's a psychic thing haha.


Just plain observation huh? Ok what am I feeling? ;D

I still believe you have the ability.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> Just plain observation huh? Ok what am I feeling? ;D
> 
> I still believe you have the ability.


You feel like eating cake and ice cream.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> You feel like eating cake and ice cream.


LOL


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> Oh yeah, there's so much you can do while out of body. Talking about it makes me want to get back into it.
> 
> The US military have been working on remote viewing for decades and have spend millions of dollars on it. A couple of good videos here where some of the guys that worked on the project talk about it.


I wonder if some form of their astral body is present where they're remote viewing. Like they're teleporting it to each place or something. At any rate, I have more to learn on this subject than I realized.


----------



## Kevin001

Break my heart hearing people say they are christian and support pro choice.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I wonder how old my Soul is. I could be a million years old and not even know it. I could had have 15 to 100 past lives. I wonder if have always been a feminine spirit also feminine in a female body. I hope so. I want to be able to remember this life in my next life and next life forevermore. If we have a choice to remember I would want to remember because I don't want to be a Spirit and not know who I was or where I been. I want to know everything. I don't want to be an ordinary Spirt that goes back to God and that is it. The End. There must be something else there than just Heaven. I'm sure God gives us an option. Let the cycle of Life begin again. I want to keep on living. Even after I am no longer here on this World. I think I would remain on this Planet. I don't see myself going anywhere else. Despite society destroying the Earth this planet is my home. I like it here. For all I know I could be a guardian of the Earth and guide for people on here. I like the sound of this. :yes


----------



## andy1984

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Its crazy how more and more "christians" are turning away from actual scripture and just going with the world's view on things.


apparently that new age stuff is infiltrating a lot of churches, too.


----------



## tea111red

i thought these were interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> apparently that new age stuff is infiltrating a lot of churches, too.


New age, feminism, occult stuff, etc.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure where I'm going with my friendship.....its going ok. The issue is it seems more of a worldly friendship then a christian one. We talk about faith stuff and been to church once but I envisioned talking about the bible more, going to church more, just talking about God more but I'm not getting that. Hmm idk.


----------



## Kevin001

Seeing the movie breakthrough with a friend tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to remind myself to always keep my eyes on Jesus.


----------



## Fun Spirit

It feel like I was "asleep" during my childhood, teenager and early adult years. I wasn't self aware at all back then. I didn't even know myself or what I wanted in life. It feel like I woke up sometime late last year right after my Family and I moved to Georgia. Falling into hard times play a little role but I honestly think it was my divine time for me to awaken. It is hard to explain it. I'm just more aware of myself than any of my previous years.


----------



## Kevin001

Might go to this church conference with friend at the end of June.


----------



## Kevin001

I think all younger people should have Godly mentors to help them.


----------



## donistired

I am religious, but I acknowledge that there are people significantly more intelligent than me that are atheists and agnostics. At the same time, there are many intelligent people, significantly more intelligent than me, that have found reason to believe in God or other religions outside of the monotheistic and Abrahamic ones. To be religious does not mean to be intellectually inferior. The same goes for those who are areligious. There are vehement fundamentalists on both sides--some created by the very anger people spit back at each other.


----------



## Kevin001

The movie American Gospel really opened a lot of eyes which is good. Too much prosperity gospel being spread out there.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Somebody is talking to me heavily through a particular song. Telepathy through music.


----------



## Kevin001

Putting God before everything else is crucial.


----------



## 8888

Don said:


> I am religious, but I acknowledge that there are people significantly more intelligent than me that are atheists and agnostics. At the same time, there are many intelligent people, significantly more intelligent than me, that have found reason to believe in God or other religions outside of the monotheistic and Abrahamic ones. To be religious does not mean to be intellectually inferior. The same goes for those who are areligious. There are vehement fundamentalists on both sides--some created by the very anger people spit back at each other.


Very true, I consider myself an intelligent believer.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

There is a big difference between knowledge and wisdom. I know a lot of highly intelligent people who are booksmart, but are fools. 

Just take a look at some of the people in our political climate. Many of them are well
Educated, multi millionaires, eloquent in their speech, knowledgeable on facts, but many would say they are fools. 

I work for a bank and we have a customer who is a lawyer who makes $250,000 a year, but he blows it all and has a negative net worth and 0 assets to his name. He is knowledgeable, but is he wise? There is a big difference. Just because one has a high IQ doesn't mean they are wise.


----------



## roxslide

What's up with the use of "vibration" and "frequency"in new age dogma. I feel like it's just used to sound pseudo scientific or mystical but not used in any meaningful sense. 

I'm going to look into molecular vibration just out of curiosity though just to learn more about physics and also see if I can find why some rando decided to first use this concept in a spiritual sense.


----------



## Kevin001

Men should be providers and work from a biblical standpoint but I know there are exceptions.


----------



## wmu'14

The pastor quoted from Game of Thrones couple weeks ago.

"We do not sow peace. Ours is the fury. But winter is coming."


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> The pastor quoted from Game of Thrones couple weeks ago.
> 
> "We do not sow peace. Ours is the fury. But winter is coming."


Your pastor watches Game of Thrones? :serious:


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> Your pastor watches Game of Thrones? :serious:


He's the associate pastor.

He just dropped the lines in like that without referring to it. I don't know if he watches it or not. The Season Finale just came out so maybe he was just reading an article on it and had those lines and he thought it fit? Who knows how many got the reference.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Lately I been finding myself pressing the tip of my index finger on my thumb without myself being aware of it. I didn't start doing this until I moved to Georgia, right around my Spiritual Awakening. It stopped several months ago but now I'm doing it again. Strangely after I started back meditating again somewhat. {I haven't been meditating but when I did several days ago it is like that gesture thing have came back} I'm starting to believe it is a sign of me being in tune or about to receive some insight or something. So far I have discovered 3 gestures that I do:


-Pressing the tip of my index or middle finger on my thumb {One hand or both}


-Folding my hands together in a certain way. It somewhat remind me of the dragon hand sign from Naruto. I started to do this before we moved to Georgia. This too stopped but recently it has strangely came back.


-Pinching the skin between my two eyes. That gesture people do when they have tension in their forehead. I never done this gesture before in my life. believed common for everyone else but for me it is not. This is why I need to pay attention. I believe it mean something powerful is coming through or something I am sensing. I'm not sure. I just know that the thing I was thinking about had enough power to make me do the gesture several times without my awareness.


Like me seeing my 5's these are signs from God and the Universe. I need to pay close attention. Signs are everywhere. If you become in tune you will be open into receiving messeages in a way that is unique to you.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I really did want to astral project but when I try it causes me to have serious insomnia. The reason why as far as I understand is that you're trying to stay awake in a sense as you go to sleep. Someday I'll find a workaround. It'd be easier if I had a friend to help me but I don't. It's frustrating to be bad with people and almost everything else too.


----------



## Kevin001

This whole self love movement is so not biblical.


----------



## Fun Spirit

That Sexual Frequencies Binaural Beat YouTube video I listen to last week.......smh. They didn't lie.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Fun Spirit said:


> That Sexual Frequencies Binaural Beat YouTube video I listen to last week.......smh. They didn't lie.


Binaural Beats hurt my ears.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I_Exist said:


> Binaural Beats hurt my ears.


They do?

Oh well then again the last beat I heard had caused my head to feel tight. My 3rd eye was throbbing. I had to stop.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to do better job spreading the gospel at work, feel like I'm just blending in with the crowd.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel like because nobody wants to talk to me, that my thought life suffers. I think about things like death, hell, and even sex too much... Even listening to the Bible and praying about it doesn't completely fix this problem. It only slows it down to a little bit and then it comes back.


----------



## Fun Spirit

It feel like recently: two days ago I been experiencing warm and hot feelings on my body. It is no womanly hot flash. I get those around my head and chest area. It would cause me to sweat at night. This unusual thing I been feeling I would feel an intense warm spot on my arm. Then I feel it on my lower body and legs. The weird heat moves. It tend to happen at night. I don't feel hot. Hot as in I need a fan on. It is more like a hot spot. I believe it is energy I am feeling.

I'm not sure if it is part of a Spirutual Awakening symptom or me picking up on someone's emotions. I'm getting tired of trying figure these sudden feelings and sensations. The weird "something is over my shoulder" feeling/pull-like sensation on my right back while laying down at night, eyes becoming teary suddenly for no reason, faint soft-like "bubble pops/clicks" I hear around my lower face as if the sound is coming from within, unusual stuff I never experience up North. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Suchness

Harveykinkle said:


> I really did want to astral project but when I try it causes me to have serious insomnia. The reason why as far as I understand is that you're trying to stay awake in a sense as you go to sleep. Someday I'll find a workaround. It'd be easier if I had a friend to help me but I don't. It's frustrating to be bad with people and almost everything else too.


Do it early in the morning. Apparently around 5 am is one of the best times to do it.


----------



## andy1984

god sent scientific facts and estimates and other information to me so that I can fight climate change and cruelty and hopelessness. thanks god, will do.

ariana visited me and helped me focus for a while last week. feels pretty good. cant decide whether to call her a psychological construct or a god sometimes. either way seems kind of misleading. I do usually think of her as a sun goddess.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't please everyone, I wasn't created to please everyone either. Persecution is expected.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Suchness said:


> Do it early in the morning. Apparently around 5 am is one of the best times to do it.


I think the difficulty is being in my spirit and not in my head. The world has a million distractions. Doing it in daylight does have the advantage though of it being less intimidating as you're not in the dark so that's good advice.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll just watch service online this morning, its raining pretty hard out there. Definitely going next week no matter what.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Fun Spirit

A few years ago I accidentally discover I could use my finger and arm as a body pendulum. It can move a certain way when I ask a Yes and No question. I can even spell out words. I didn't think much of it. 

Then a few months ago this African Seer on Youtube told my Mom that money is coming and that I her daughter is right because the Spirits is talking through me. I didn't think much on the Spirits part but I keep saying how we are going to hit it big. 
I had even asked the question using my body as a pendulum. That is how I know. Not only from that but also from an inner knowing. I just know. 

Then recently I am finding out that the African Seer words mean that Spirits REALLY do speak through me because recently I am finding out/accidentally discover I have the ability to Voice Channel. I'm talking about Spirits physically using my voice box to bring a message across. Like that of one of those gifted people. I already found out I'm an empath. Now this new thing surface up. I didn't ask for all of this. And all of these Spiritual Awakening symptoms. Especially with the anxiety/panic attacks. It is emotionally hard for me. I wasn't like this a year ago. It is like everything is happening so fast. I suppose it is part of my Change. After all I am not seeing :05 on a clock since 2011 for nothing. May God help me though this. I wish I could go back to the old me but I know I have to keep going forward. It is like walking through my own mental Hell. The Dark Hour. I thought I passed all of that a few years ago from my depression. Now I am facing another Dark Hour. This one more physical. Like all of my fears are coning to surface. It is part of the Spiritual Awakening they say. A cleansing. Healing. Self discoveries. Will I survive? I believe so. But getting through all of this is going to be really hard.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Fun Spirit said:


> A few years ago I accidentally discover I could use my finger and arm as a body pendulum. It can move a certain way when I ask a Yes and No question. I can even spell out words. I didn't think much of it.
> 
> Then a few months ago this African Seer on Youtube told my Mom that money is coming and that I her daughter is right because the Spirits is talking through me. I didn't think much on the Spirits part but I keep saying how we are going to hit it big.
> I had even asked the question using my body as a pendulum. That is how I know. Not only from that but also from an inner knowing. I just know.
> 
> Then recently I am finding out that the African Seer words mean that Spirits REALLY do speak through me because recently I am finding out/accidentally discover I have the ability to Voice Channel. I'm talking about Spirits physically using my voice box to bring a message across. Like that of one of those gifted people. I already found out I'm an empath. Now this new thing surface up. I didn't ask for all of this. And all of these Spiritual Awakening symptoms. Especially with the anxiety/panic attacks. It is emotionally hard for me. I wasn't like this a year ago. It is like everything is happening so fast. I suppose it is part of my Change. After all I am not seeing :05 on a clock since 2011 for nothing. May God help me though this. I wish I could go back to the old me but I know I have to keep going forward. It is like walking through my own mental Hell. The Dark Hour. I thought I passed all of that a few years ago from my depression. Now I am facing another Dark Hour. This one more physical. Like all of my fears are coning to surface. It is part of the Spiritual Awakening they say. A cleansing. Healing. Self discoveries. Will I survive? I believe so. But getting through all of this is going to be really hard.


Those "Spirits" sound demonic to me. Do you know if anyone in your family was into witchcraft?


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah sounds kinda new age, be careful. Knew a girl that with similar occurrence.


----------



## Suchness

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah sounds kinda new age, be careful. Knew a girl that with similar occurrence.


Dark witchcraft and calling on demons isn't part of new age practice. It's like saying that Christianity is about raping young boys.

The new age movement is about healing and empowering people.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> A few years ago I accidentally discover I could use my finger and arm as a body pendulum. It can move a certain way when I ask a Yes and No question. I can even spell out words. I didn't think much of it.
> 
> Then a few months ago this African Seer on Youtube told my Mom that money is coming and that I her daughter is right because the Spirits is talking through me. I didn't think much on the Spirits part but I keep saying how we are going to hit it big.
> I had even asked the question using my body as a pendulum. That is how I know. Not only from that but also from an inner knowing. I just know.
> 
> Then recently I am finding out that the African Seer words mean that Spirits REALLY do speak through me because recently I am finding out/accidentally discover I have the ability to Voice Channel. I'm talking about Spirits physically using my voice box to bring a message across. Like that of one of those gifted people. I already found out I'm an empath. Now this new thing surface up. I didn't ask for all of this. And all of these Spiritual Awakening symptoms. Especially with the anxiety/panic attacks. It is emotionally hard for me. I wasn't like this a year ago. It is like everything is happening so fast. I suppose it is part of my Change. After all I am not seeing :05 on a clock since 2011 for nothing. May God help me though this. I wish I could go back to the old me but I know I have to keep going forward. It is like walking through my own mental Hell. The Dark Hour. I thought I passed all of that a few years ago from my depression. Now I am facing another Dark Hour. This one more physical. Like all of my fears are coning to surface. It is part of the Spiritual Awakening they say. A cleansing. Healing. Self discoveries. Will I survive? I believe so. But getting through all of this is going to be really hard.


You can say something like "Low vibrational entities are not allowed in my personal and objective reality and space. Leave now and never come back and find your own peace."

They have no choice but to leave.


----------



## Kevin001

Suchness said:


> Dark witchcraft and calling on demons isn't part of new age practice. It's like saying that Christianity is about raping young boys.
> 
> The new age movement is about healing and empowering people.


You can believe what you want just figured I'd help a fellow sister in Christ, I know she is a Jesus follower.

"New Agers make contact with the kingdom of darkness. Calling a medium a "channeler" and a demon a "spirit guide" has not changed the reality of what they are. This is the kingdom of darkness of which Satan is the head. Those involved in this kind of activity are in contact with a world that is totally opposed to the biblical God revealed to us in Jesus Christ, who defeated Satan"

"The New Age movement is a counterfeit philosophy that appeals to the feelings of individuals, leading them to think that that they are God and can enhance their lives through their own person. The reality is that we are born, grow up, live a while on planet Earth, and die. Humans are finite. We can never be God. We need someone greater than we who can provide us forgiveness and life eternal. Praise the Lord for the God-man, Jesus Christ. Through His death and bodily resurrection, He has won for us what we desperately need: forgiveness from God, a life of purpose and meaning in this life, and eternal life beyond the grave. Don't miss out on who Jesus Christ is and what He has done for you. Read John chapter 3. Ask Christ to be your Savior. Your life will be transformed, and you will know who you are, why you are here, and where you are going."


----------



## Suchness

You're confusing demons and spirit guides.


----------



## andy1984

we're all just floating around and we don't know what is going on. this is life. just stick around and something good might happen


----------



## Harveykinkle

Fun Spirit said:


> A few years ago I accidentally discover I could use my finger and arm as a body pendulum. It can move a certain way when I ask a Yes and No question. I can even spell out words. I didn't think much of it.
> 
> Then a few months ago this African Seer on Youtube told my Mom that money is coming and that I her daughter is right because the Spirits is talking through me. I didn't think much on the Spirits part but I keep saying how we are going to hit it big.
> I had even asked the question using my body as a pendulum. That is how I know. Not only from that but also from an inner knowing. I just know.
> 
> Then recently I am finding out that the African Seer words mean that Spirits REALLY do speak through me because recently I am finding out/accidentally discover I have the ability to Voice Channel. I'm talking about Spirits physically using my voice box to bring a message across. Like that of one of those gifted people. I already found out I'm an empath. Now this new thing surface up. I didn't ask for all of this. And all of these Spiritual Awakening symptoms. Especially with the anxiety/panic attacks. It is emotionally hard for me. I wasn't like this a year ago. It is like everything is happening so fast. I suppose it is part of my Change. After all I am not seeing :05 on a clock since 2011 for nothing. May God help me though this. I wish I could go back to the old me but I know I have to keep going forward. It is like walking through my own mental Hell. The Dark Hour. I thought I passed all of that a few years ago from my depression. Now I am facing another Dark Hour. This one more physical. Like all of my fears are coning to surface. It is part of the Spiritual Awakening they say. A cleansing. Healing. Self discoveries. Will I survive? I believe so. But getting through all of this is going to be really hard.


"For He shall give His angels charge over thee; that they shall protect thee in all the way thou goest; that their hands shall uphold and guide thee, lest thou dash thy foot against a stone."

"Where can I go to escape Your Spirit? Where can I flee from Your presence? If I ascend to the heavens, You are there; if I make my bed in Sheol, You are there. If I rise on the wings of the dawn, if I settle by the farthest sea, even there Your hand will guide me; Your right hand will hold me fast."

Where your journey is supposed to go, what you're meant to do, I don't know. But there is nowhere in all of creation that God and His angels are not with you. If it helps picture them in your mind and remind yourself there is no power above God. That's what I do. I remember God is with me and my life is in His hands and I put my trust in Him.


----------



## andy1984

Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed. - John 3:20


----------



## Kevin001

Haha that was good.....


----------



## The Linux Guy

Suchness said:


> You're confusing demons and spirit guides.


From my understanding of the Bible a spirit guide is nothing more than a demon. But believe what you want. In the end it's your soul.


----------



## blue2

From my understanding technically a demon can pretend to be anything or anyone to give it time to get it's claws into your soul & this world is full of them, I'd be very careful of so called "spirit guides" or spiritual awakenings etc, good spirits don't usually hang around here permanently, just maybe the odd little day trip : /


----------



## Kevin001

You were made for so much more, you are His.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Revelation 13:11-18

This company embeds microchips in its employees, and they love it

Why You're Probably Getting a Microchip Implant Someday

I Got Chipped: A Dispatch From The Frontier Of Wearable Tech

Who wants to get 'chipped'?


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be nicer and more loving....show the love of Christ to more people.


----------



## 8888

There's these friends I have from this environmental group. The group has no religious affiliation but seems to draw a lot of Pagans since they are often into the earth. However, we ended up all playing this Biblical name game which was nice and very unexpected.


----------



## Kevin001

Life means nothing without Jesus.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

When I am struggling with a certain sin and feeling like I'll never be able to overcome it, I remember God's promise to his children:

“The temptations in your life are no different from what others experience. And God is faithful. He will not allow the temptation to be more than you can stand. When you are tempted, he will show you a way out so that you can endure.”
**1 Corinthians‬ *10:13‬


----------



## Kevin001

Haven't been able to talk to my pastor much, wanted to see if I can get involved with street preaching.


----------



## andy1984

ariana help me get through the next few days


----------



## 8888

Did something sacrilegious today and it wasn't a mistake. I mean I didn't purposely do it to anger God, but I shouldn't have done it. I hope God isn't too mad at me.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll go to the convention alone if need be, its hard having christian friends.


----------



## 8888

Found a Christian Youtuber I thought I liked until I realized about 1/2 of her videos are about sex. No thanks.


----------



## donistired

"We're all Thomas now" - Brian Zhand

I've been watching this guy's sermons and keeping up with his Twitter account, as he seems to be making some waves in the Christian world. I need to read some of his works one day. 

Whether he's right or wrong about a lot of things theologically, he has gotten me thinking about Christ again and my place in the world and my place in Christianity. I need to reinvest myself into understanding Christ again. Starting from the ground up.


----------



## Kevin001

The concert was ok, nice to see a live band my current church just has the pastor's wife singing.


----------



## 8888

Read Song of Solomon for the first time today since I kept hearing about it.


----------



## Kevin001

I know I don't have to go to every service but tonight is suppose to be a big one. I'm not going though because I'm exhausted socially. Working full time then the morning services is a lot. I just hope God helps me be less mentally exhausted so I can attend a night service every now and then.


----------



## sanpellegrino

I like the sense of ambience and familiarity you get from this place.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to talk about the whole mutual submission in marriage thing.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Pastor texted me about meeting on July 19th...I said idk, depends on how early have work that day.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't make much but I need to be giving more....so many people are in need.


----------



## ceidauilyc

I've been in love with selenites since the last full moon. I have a satin spar I love but then, I love every kind of selenite. It just fills me with white light I can't explain. So soothing and relaxing!


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to get involved in church.


----------



## Kevin001

Really working on getting out more and being more social. I need to be serving. Be the hands and feet of Christ.


----------



## wmu'14

God loves us IN SPITE of who we are, not because of who we are.


----------



## Kevin001

No such thing as a perfect christian, love your authenticity.


----------



## Kevin001

Men's ministry meetup might be this week or next I'll try my best to make it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think God might be punishing me.


----------



## blue2

Why aren't there dinosaurs in the garden of Eden, a snake or being naked should have been the least of Adam & Eve's problems.


----------



## Kevin001

blue2 said:


> Why aren't there dinosaurs in the garden of Eden, a snake or being naked should have been the least of Adam & Eve's problems.


No threat before the fall, everyone lived in peace.


----------



## porter

Jesus is the Lake of Fire just as much as our God is a consuming fire. Jesus saves us with fire.


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## lily

blessed are the merciful for they will be shown mercy. _Matthew 5:7_


----------



## Kevin001

These spiritual attacks are brutal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Kevin001 said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't there dinosaurs in the garden of Eden, a snake or being naked should have been the least of Adam & Eve's problems.
> 
> 
> 
> No threat before the fall, everyone lived in peace.
Click to expand...

I bet we used to ride t rex's, then we got punished by having to ride horses which aren't as awesome


----------



## Kevin001

RelinquishedHell said:


> I bet we used to ride t rex's, then we got punished by having to ride horses which aren't as awesome


Not sure I would got that far lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Walking alone with Jesus is so much better.


----------



## Kevin001

Tackling the Sabbath topic is hard.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think selfishness is one of our biggest downfalls.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Why is it hard? ..just wondering.


Is it Saturday or Sunday? Can you work on the Sabbath? Is it any day you rest on?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> That part would be quite hard. I think it's Sunday bc 7 days after it would be Sunday again and God rested on the 7th day so rest and no work on Sunday.


Jewish Sabbath is from sun down Friday to sun down Saturday. Technically Sunday is the first day of the week. Many people like Sunday as the Sabbath because Christ rose on a Sunday. I choose Sunday for now but I believe its any day you dedicate for rest...we're not under old law. Have a Sabbath for sure but I believe it can be any day.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Jewish Sabbath is from sun down Friday to sun down Saturday. Technically Sunday is the first day of the week.


I wonder why that is, do you know?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I wonder why that is, do you know?


Just how God established it :stu


----------



## Kevin001

After talking to my pastor the Sabbath is Saturday still but not under the law anymore to having to rest on that day per se. Any day can be your Sabbath or "rest" day. The principle is just having that day of rest.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Share what you believe but always remember to do it in a respectful way.


----------



## Kevin001

You talk about unrepentant sin and people flip out, tells you where the world is at.


----------



## Kevin001

God came through for my sister .


----------



## Kevin001

Want to go to church tonight that walk at night though eek.


----------



## Kevin001

Are you a salty Christian? Are you spewing out salt to the world?


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

One of my favorite youtubers is selling some of her christian art work....if I wasn't so poor I would get one...idk we'll see.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why people are saying single men can't be pastors....most of the apostles were single and Paul who wrote a lot of the new testament.


----------



## Kevin001

Its ok to be vulnerable, too many people have so much pride. When we are weak He is strong.


----------



## Kevin001

So you have to help out to be a member of a church?


----------



## wmu'14

I am not Catholic but was listening to Catholic radio and they seemed very antagonistic towards Protestants. I was surprised, because of 27 years being a Protestant, I'd never heard such antagonism of Protestants to Catholics. Just kind of a 'we do it our way; they do it their way' kind of thing. 

And I've gone to Baptist/Reformed/Lutheran/non-denominational churches regularly, none of which were antagonistic when they found out I'd been to churches of other denominations.

The Catholic radio show was treating the various Protestant denominations as heretical and false.


----------



## Kevin001

I so don't want what the world offers.


----------



## Kevin001

When you squeeze lemons you get lemon juice when you squeeze oranges you get orange juice. When you squeeze a christian Jesus should come out. When we are squeezed in a tough situation, when we are suffering let others see Jesus come out of us .


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait to see this! Jeremy Camp has been through a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Just can't believe people actually think the world started with a big bang or whatever lol.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Just can't believe people actually think the world started with a big bang or whatever lol.


yeh, lol


----------



## Kevin001

How many us praise Him for the breakthrough before the breakthrough? No matter what you're going through just know God has you and every sec you're getting closer to your breakthrough .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> How many us praise Him for the breakthrough before the breakthrough? No matter what you're going through just know God has you and every sec you're getting closer to your breakthrough .


Very nice message! Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ No problem


----------



## Kevin001

Hopefully I'm well enough for church Sunday.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to get back into daily meditation


----------



## Fun Spirit

Truly my Faith been shaken
I almost lost it from shorting my praying
I need to endure
Truly I shall have my reward


----------



## Kevin001

I'm missing church for the 2nd straight week. I'm feeling better but still have a bad cough and voice is nasally. Don't want to be coughing non stop in there. I'll be back next week for sure!


----------



## Kevin001

Someone asked me if I wanted my wife to be submissive....I was like yeah the biblical submission not the worldly fifty shades of grey stuff. One is godly the other isn't.


----------



## Musicfan

Lacrae getting baptized last week inspires me to do the same :nerd:


----------



## Kevin001

^^ If you truly accept Christ go for it .


----------



## Kevin001

His grace is bigger than our mistakes.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ If you truly accept Christ go for it .


A community church I want to try has a pool for baptism so I might do it when I lose some weight lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> A community church I want to try has a pool for baptism so I might do it when I lose some weight lol.


Awesome .


----------



## EmotionlessThug

God is always watching 24/7, and channeling religious thoughts to spiritually connect people in groups for intergating positive and negative mentalities. I saw God down the street in New York Queens allowing two African American brotherz in mid 90's style fashion screaming anger of mental enslavement on the mic in fear in front of an old Baptist building, I thought the brotherz are ghost from the mid 90's. My mother said to me that the devil made sure the old neighbor appeared in front of us in the Target gaming section, and the devil last week made her old neighbor appeared at a different mall in front of her at the food court.

I think that God is going against its intentions, since it made the old neighbor sin in front of the public sexually and accused my mother of punching th neighbor in the eye.

Sinning in the management program?


----------



## wmu'14

God is so good!


----------



## Kevin001

Need to text my pastor tomorrow I guess about when I'm available for the mens' ministry thing.


----------



## Kevin001

The best thing about being a minimalist is that it simplifies your life, more time for God....more time to see Him move . Less distractions.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> The best thing about being a minimalist is that it simplifies your life, more time for God....more time to see Him move . Less distractions.


really great random spiritual thought. I agree but you can't be too much of a minimalist.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> really great random spiritual thought. I agree but you can't be too much of a minimalist.


Too much?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Too much?


Actually I'm not sure what a minimalist _is_ lol but I thought it must mean having less on your schedule so I think having nothing on your schedule would probably make you useless for some people but having some things on your schedule would give some other people more opportunity to serve others.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Actually I'm not sure what a minimalist _is_ lol but I thought it must mean having less on your schedule so I think having nothing on your schedule would probably make you useless for some people but having some things on your schedule would give some other people more opportunity to serve others.


Its just about living a simpler life, less distractions aka less things.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Its just about living a simpler life, less distractions aka less things.


Oh I see, thank you, yeh, I don't like too many things on my schedule.


----------



## Kevin001

Kanye, Demi, Justin.....I really hope all of them continue to grow in Christ.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm participating in a secret "santa" thing at work. Don't believe in santa of course but do want to part of "giving". Want to bless another person. Definitely don't want to be worldly but want to show love to others and give.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I'm participating in a secret "santa" thing at work. Don't believe in santa of course but do want to part of "giving". Want to bless another person. Definitely don't want to be worldly but want to show love to others and give.


^That's cute. I love the Christmas season!


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm good for church Sunday.


----------



## Kevin001

In the light of eternity, things of this earth become so small.The cares of the world,the worries of the day,and even those things the Lord asks us to give up or walk away from. No matter how Big it seems to let go,nothing will compare to when we one day see the fruit of our obedience .


----------



## Kevin001

Raising our kids biblically is so important. Teaching our kids to submit to authority, have a teachable heart, love others, be dependent on the Lord, etc.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many people actually "fear" God?


----------



## unemployment simulator

I am wondering about the idea of dedicating my life to voluntary celibacy? I have always wanted to live a monk-like existence. I am pretty much nearly there anyway, I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't go out on friday and saturday nights and end up on the kerb of the high street. all these things are fashionable but I don't really care that much for them and can easily do without them. I suppose my own music is club orientated... so that might be a tricky thing to navigate as a monk!
but I was watching something about brahmacharya and I thought to myself. I don't go out and screw people, I don't actively look to have sex, I haven't done for a long time so maybe I need to redefine my personal definition of what I am? I only use masturbation to help me sleep and if I can find another way to get to sleep then I won't even need to masturbate. the sexual encounters I have had in my life have all been disappointing. I guess that can be true for a lot of people, but most of the time I am simply not turned on at all! I think the fantasy in my head is different to the reality that presents itself. and I have been doubting as to whether I will ever meet a person who can fulfill me sexually. I suppose what I could do is practice celibacy and if someone comes along who can change my mind and convince me of a sexual relationship that will work I could shack up with them?
oh yea, I also want to live by myself with no other people around me, I would make an exception for a significant other.


----------



## Kevin001

Minimalism has really gotten me closer to Jesus .


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

At the end of the day just live for Him.


----------



## 0589471

The importance of unity, and not letting ourselves focus on recognition or putting our name to things, but instead being able to give it to God. Being open to hearing those around us that God has put into our lives for a reason. That partnerships with our fellow man is valuable, and not to be discredited or competed with, but to learn to build one another up, not critique one another and break them down. We weren't meant to do this alone.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Sometimes I wish I could be someone else or rather have a different role in God's story. But my thoughts are not God's thoughts and my ways are not God's ways for they are higher than mine "as the heavens are higher than the earth". Still, I try to understand, as a child lifts up it's hands for their father to place them on their shoulders and show them the world how they see it. I am learning yet slowly.


----------



## Kevin001

Able to talk about Jesus to a coworker tonight . Gave him my number as well to talk faith or issues he needs help with.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Congratulations! it's great when you have someone who actually wants to listen!


Yeah I'm always talking about Jesus lol


----------



## Kevin001

Too many people are on the hamster wheel...just going through the motions. Not how Jesus intended us to live. Where is the fire? The boldness? We need to be focused on saving souls leading people to Christ not on mundane things.


----------



## Kevin001

Church is having a dinner tomorrow, not sure if I'm going went last year though idk.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## wmu'14

Will technology get to the point where spirituality is irrelevant? It already is for many people.


----------



## Kevin001

If you want to tithe go for it but its never commanded in the new testament.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Kevin001

I think my next bible will be NKJV.


----------



## wmu'14

Lot of children's shows pushing LGTBQ, especially the T.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be praying more, think since I got the day off I'll spend a lot of time in prayer tonight.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to go to church tomorrow might have to walk it.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to dedicate more time tonight to prayer, the spiritual battles are rough.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

wmu'14 said:


> Lot of children's shows pushing LGTBQ, especially the T.


 Well, T is the newest, as gay marriage was passed.

I understand one person in this is a Mister Pritzker






now, I should say I've met a few transgender people, and none of them mistreated me. As a christian, it is important no to hate anyone, even as we pray for them to improve- hate the sin, love the sinner.

I wonder to some degree if the big promotion of transgenderism with the whole Jenner deal weirded people and lead to Trump wining and growth in the alt right (Two things with very unchristian elements) Christianity, being not of this world, will not be found on the left or right.

But, yeah, I do find it all a bit odd.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> I need to dedicate more time tonight to prayer, the spiritual battles are rough.


 Sorry to hear that. You pray more than most. As the our father says, "lead us not into temptation." It is the prayer Jesus recommended. Just a thought. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kevin001

GeorgeMilton said:


> Sorry to hear that. You pray more than most. As the our father says, "lead us not into temptation." It is the prayer Jesus recommended. Just a thought. Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks I'm all good everyday is a war .


----------



## Barakiel

Tbh "Broke-az" and "Po-az" shouldn't be up there, portraying being poor as a character flaw is very much against the spirit of the Bible.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## wmu'14

Last night I watched the DreamWorks movie Joseph: King of Dreams.

Twas great. Tis a shame DreamWorks doesn't do stuff like this anymore & just do really kiddy things.

The scene where his brothers admit they feel guilty (while not knowing he's Joseph) and he then forgives them is pretty powerful.

The handling of the sequence where Potiphar's wife tries to 'seduce' Joseph didn't really work, but that would've been hard to do a real seduction scene in family-friendly movie.

This was my first viewing the movie, but I didn't know Ben Affleck & Mark Hamill voice Joseph & Judah.

I like the Joseph story, tho so of course I'm gonna like this. Whenever I'm feeling down I think of Joseph, how he was betrayed by his brothers, sold into slavery, and then thrown into prison for a crime he didn't commit. He hit the lowest lows. The idea of Joseph being a precursor to Jesus never really occurred to me until today, that like Joseph, Jesus is rejected by a lot of his people but he's willing to forgive them.



Barakiel said:


> Tbh "Broke-az" and "Po-az" shouldn't be up there, portraying being poor as a character flaw is very much against the spirit of the Bible.


LOL that's great.

I think the "Broke-az" and "Po-az" is just a warning to particularly young girls.


----------



## Kevin001

As Christians we need to pouring into others. We are like filled cups, most of us are just pouring out onto the ground instead of filling other people's cups.


----------



## Kevin001

At the end of the day where is your faith? Life will hit us hard but we have to stand on God's word.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

I was able to talk about my faith with coworkers tonight, they think I'm out there.


----------



## Kevin001

This is the first year where I'm not obsessed with buying so many gifts and spending so much money on others. Need to remember its not about gifts but all about Jesus. Definitely want to do more though as far as helping others.


----------



## Kevin001

At the end of the day no matter what life brings I know I will always have Jesus .


----------



## love is like a dream

how do i _connect_?


----------



## Kevin001

Hope I'm well enough for church tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Sister went to church with me today, she mocked it but just glad she went .


----------



## Musicfan

I don't know much about the magazine but agree with their claim that he is an immoral character. Unsure what the bible says about criticizing political leaders. The man is a brother to to us, but how do you be critical while watching your tongue? When a leader is out of control morally isn't it our responsibility to put them in check? Why do some people that support him look the other way at endless terrible behavior?

Well if anything is to gain over this one event, at least more people are subscribing to the magazine according to the news. Which means that more people are reaching out to God and opening up to a new experience.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if people really know the cost of being a christian.


----------



## lily

I like that Scripture in the Bible/Word that says how if we think like 'wait, the Lord is not coming yet so I will beat them, etc' then He will come on the day that the person is not expecting.


----------



## wmu'14

I went to a public school. In 3rd grade our teacher read us The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe & a Christmas story about a pageant of the nativity. 

You wouldn't find a teacher in a public school reading those books today.


----------



## The Linux Guy

wmu'14 said:


> I went to a public school. In 3rd grade our teacher read us The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe & a Christmas story about a pageant of the nativity.
> 
> You wouldn't find a teacher in a public school reading those books today.


I know a teacher who read the book The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe just last week in a public school.


----------



## Kevin001

Do people realize what carrying a cross costs? Imagine picking up a cross on your back and carrying it. Following Jesus costs nothing but at the same time costs us everything.


----------



## 0589471

wmu'14 said:


> I went to a public school. In 3rd grade our teacher read us The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe & a Christmas story about a pageant of the nativity.
> 
> You wouldn't find a teacher in a public school reading those books today.


Oh, yeah, we did a nativity pageant in school too when I was in the 2nd grade. It was a public school also. My teacher was pretty creative and included how Christmas was celebrated all over the world to make it educational (Or rather variations of the holiday or ones celebrated around that time, it included Hanukkah), and then had everybody gather around the nativity at the end. It was very sweet, and I remember I got to be an angel. They definitely wouldn't do that now though.

I remember that was my favourite book as a kid too, and buying a really nicely illustrated version of the Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe from a book fair at school.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm of the mindset of rapture before tribulation. So believers are not going to be here during the end times per se.


----------



## Musicfan

I want to tithe but not sure where to send the money. A lot of TV evangelists want money, but I'd rather send it to a small church. Better than someone who will pocket the money and spend it on jet airplanes. TBN requests money but then they also send you gifts in exchange. Does it count as tithing when you get something in return?


----------



## The Linux Guy

In 1 Samuel 16:14 NIV it says "14 Now the Spirit of the Lord had departed from Saul, and an evil[a] spirit from the Lord tormented him." I wonder how can God, who is holy in every way, give someone an Evil spirit? I also saw Paul in the New Testament make this comment: 1 Timothy 1:20NIV "20 Among them are Hymenaeus and Alexander, whom I have handed over to Satan to be taught not to blaspheme." Is this saying that Christian's can use Satan? That might make an interesting topic for thread. Can Christians Use Satan? :lol


----------



## wmu'14

I feel sad today:

1.) One of my friends is moving away. 3 hours away. He graduated from college so is moving back home till he finds a job. Then who knows where he'll end up. We've had a lot of fun the past 5 years & it'll never be quite the same unless he moves closer again. I pray he is able to find work in a place he finds fulfilling.

2.) Life seems meaningless. You live & you die - that's it. As a believer I know that's not true, but my brain is saying it is.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Musicfan

Been watching the 3ABN channel and they have nice bible studies. Also Charles Stanley's recent talk about sin helped clear some things.


----------



## wmu'14

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh, yeah, we did a nativity pageant in school too when I was in the 2nd grade. It was a public school also. My teacher was pretty creative and included how Christmas was celebrated all over the world to make it educational (Or rather variations of the holiday or ones celebrated around that time, it included Hanukkah), and then had everybody gather around the nativity at the end. It was very sweet, and I remember I got to be an angel. They definitely wouldn't do that now though.
> 
> I remember that was my favourite book as a kid too, and buying a really nicely illustrated version of the Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe from a book fair at school.


Those pageants were so awkward tho! At least today's kids in public schools won't have to do them!

The Magician's Nephew & The Last Battle were my favorite of the series. Maybe someday we'll get a big-screen adaptation of them.


----------



## Kevin001

You can be on fire for God and leading people to Christ but still be disobeying Him at the same time. Just like they say not all money is good money. You can be donating to charities but that money is unclean.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> You can be on fire for God and leading people to Christ but still be disobeying Him at the same time. Just like they say not all money is good money. You can be donating to charities but that money is unclean.


That reminds me of something my mom always said about her family's money. Her great grandparents came from a very wealthy background and the inheritance went to each descendant. She had an uncle who squandered the family's fortune with his gambling and addictions, and he stole from his mother regularly but she just enabled him and paid for him to get out of jail and feed his habits.

My mom said there wasn't anything left for her mom when it came down to it, but that it was likely the fortune was not blessed and it was burned up as a result.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That reminds me of something my mom always said about her family's money. Her great grandparents came from a very wealthy background and the inheritance went to each descendant. She had an uncle who squandered the family's fortune with his gambling and addictions, and he stole from his mother regularly but she just enabled him and paid for him to get out of jail and feed his habits.
> 
> My mom said there wasn't anything left for her mom when it came down to it, but that it was likely the fortune was not blessed and it was burned up as a result.





lily said:


> Yes I know people like that. They intentionally lie at times for example and say that you don't have to follow the bible word-for-word or something and even argued that if you tell everything the truth it will hurt someone's feelings. Then I helped and told them all about what I thought and they finally said that what I said is true. The important thing is that you're learning every time. it's like an onion to me that a Christian is not perfect at first but then you can just get better and better, keep trying, observing yourself and not intentionally sin, keep improving.


Thanks for commenting guys I was just really thinking about this verse....

Matthew 7:22-23

22Many will say to Me on that day, 'Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in Your name, and in Your name drive out demons and perform many miracles?' 23Then I will tell them plainly, 'I never knew you; depart from Me, you workers of lawlessness!'&#8230;


----------



## Kevin001

I'm excited for church this morning .


----------



## blue2

I think a furby with a giant knife should be pope already.


----------



## Kevin001

Wish the church would talk about marriage more.


----------



## blue2

Yeah I had an uncle who used to drink pesticides sometimes back in the 90's, my father rescued him a couple times, ironically my father's been dead nearly 20 years & my uncle is still alive :lol


----------



## Kevin001

Tried to talk to my supervisor about repenting.


----------



## Kevin001

Love preachers who preach the word without fear, who preach truth despite how the world will react.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I read only 11% of christians have read the entire bible...wow crazy.


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta turn in our questionnaire at church today, I was honest.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't be afraid to speak the truth in love, won't compromise to please man though.


----------



## wmu'14

I get annoyed when non-believers say Genesis 1 & Genesis 2 are 2 contradictory accounts of the creation of man. Ever since I first read it, I've always understood Genesis 1 to be a summary & Genesis 2 to be a more detailed account.


----------



## Kevin001

Are Hebrew weddings legit? Not sure


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> @*I_Exist* , you once told me that you don't care if you eat pesticides and die but firstly, I'd like to say that I learned that pesticides damage your body, it doesn't kill you at least right away and I had a random spiritual thought, the bible says to take care of your body bc it is the Holy Temple of God.


I still don't care. You do what you can do. Avoiding "pesticides" is impossible. I live on a farm and help raise a garden. I can tell you without things like pesticides you wouldn't have most of the food you have now.


----------



## Kevin001

Disney is demonic, so many new shows for kids have witchcraft.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> @I_Exist , you once told me that you don't care if you eat pesticides and die but firstly, I'd like to say that I learned that pesticides damage your body, it doesn't kill you at least right away and I had a random spiritual thought, the bible says to take care of your body bc it is the Holy Temple of God.


I found you an article to consider. Context Matters: Your Body is a Temple of the Holy Spirit If you can't take the time to read it entirely then please don't bother me with this view again.



lily said:


> If you take a read online, you will learn how to take care of yourself more with things that have pesticides, that you can leave certain things with pesticides in a pot w/ salt water for about like an hour and then rinse/wash them. I forgot the timing, it's about an hour.


You might, and it's a really big MIGHT, make your life on earth just a little more pleasant. I don't think it's that big of a deal. Either way you died. Die of starvation. Die of poisoning. And if those things don't kill you something else will. Live and let live. Die in peace, or turmoil. Makes no difference to me, at the end I don't get a choice how I'm going to die. My thought life and practices are set on things of eternal value. This body is rotting away no matter what I do or don't do for it.

Matthew 6:19-21 New International Version (NIV)
19 "Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moths and vermin destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. 20 But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moths and vermin do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. 21 For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also.


----------



## Kevin001

I want you to run my life God.


----------



## Fun Spirit

God renew hope.


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to people at work about Jesus .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Talked to people at work about Jesus .


That's so courageous of you! it's nice!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## ElectricDreams

wmu'14 said:


> I get annoyed when non-believers say Genesis 1 & Genesis 2 are 2 contradictory accounts of the creation of man. Ever since I first read it, I've always understood Genesis 1 to be a summary & Genesis 2 to be a more detailed account.


That's exactly how understand it too.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## wmu'14

Jesus came to rescue us from our choice.



ElectricDreams said:


> That's exactly how understand it too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


People who say that are just attacking everything, throwing all they can at the wall & seeing what can hit it.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks


^you're welcome!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

wmu'14 said:


> I get annoyed when non-believers say Genesis 1 & Genesis 2 are 2 contradictory accounts of the creation of man. Ever since I first read it, I've always understood Genesis 1 to be a summary & Genesis 2 to be a more detailed account.


What do you think about this?

https://www.biblicalarchaeology.org...brew-bible/lilith-in-the-bible-and-mythology/

Well specifically the parts about Lilith as an explanation for the contradiction. Actually the White Witch character is interesting too though because it references giants, like in Norse mythology which are connected to Angrboða who is also similar to Lilith:

http://stevenmlong.com/mother-of-monsters-sisterhood-angrboda-lilith/


----------



## wmu'14

Persephone The Dread said:


> What do you think about this?
> 
> https://www.biblicalarchaeology.org...brew-bible/lilith-in-the-bible-and-mythology/
> 
> Well specifically the parts about Lilith a*s an explanation for the contradiction. *Actually the White Witch character is interesting too though because it references giants, like in Norse mythology which are connected to Angrboða who is also similar to Lilith:
> 
> http://stevenmlong.com/mother-of-monsters-sisterhood-angrboda-lilith/


There isn't a contradiction.


----------



## Kevin001

People need the truth, so many people are lost.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

wmu'14 said:


> There isn't a contradiction.












Pfft fine.


----------



## Musicfan

I'm not going to worry about if other people think I'm not a true Christian or whatever. I found a nice Catholic church which I want to visit. It looks like the dress code isn't too strict, since I don't have any nice clothes. Just a matter of getting the social anxiety down enough that I won't panic in front of other people.


----------



## Kevin001

I just want everyone to know Jesus, nothing else matters.


----------



## Harveykinkle

> "That this world was not the first that God created was believed to be indicated by Isaiah 65:17: 'For, behold, I create new heavens and a new earth and the former shall not be remembered nor come to mind."
> 
> "Sefer ha-Zikhronot 1:1 suggests that when it entered God's mind to create the world, He drew the plan of the world, but it would not stand until God created repentance. Thus repentance is the key element that made our world possible." - Tree of Souls: The Mythology Of Judaism


When I picture this I imagine God sitting at a computer. He designs the world and runs it as a simulation first. Without repentance being possible it crashes every time or fails to serve God's purposes.


----------



## lily

I like the part in the bible that tells us to be in the world but not of the world, it's hard though.


----------



## blue2

All God's children singing in a choir, some sing low & some sing higher.


----------



## Musicfan

I really like the 3abn channels because they have bible teaching shows and I've been learning about Revelation. I just am unsure whether I fit in with Seventh Day Adventist beliefs or if God wants me to find a different church.


----------



## wmu'14

My perception about atheists/agnostics is they're all bitter, upset, complainers, angry, and just don't like life. They need to learn to smile 

Obviously not all are, but I think some just need to take a breather & relax.


----------



## Kevin001

Babies are such a blessing .


----------



## Harveykinkle

One of the SDA church's co-founders claimed to have a vision which offers one theory for one of the more intriguing philosophical questions. That is, of course, what happens after the resurrection. She also has a tendency to refer to sinless beings as having the image of Jesus which could be confusing if taken literally.



> "The Lord has given me a view of other worlds. Wings were given me, and an angel attended me from the city to a place that was bright and glorious. The grass of the place was living green, and the birds there warbled a sweet song. The inhabitants of the place were of all sizes; they were noble, majestic, and lovely. They bore the express image of Jesus, and their countenances beamed with holy joy, expressive of the freedom and happiness of the place. I asked one of them why they were so much more lovely than those on the earth. The reply was, "We have lived in strict obedience to the commandments of God, and have not fallen by disobedience, like those on the earth." Then I saw two trees, one looked much like the tree of life in the city. The fruit of both looked beautiful, but of one they could not eat. They had power to eat of both, but were forbidden to eat of one. Then my attending angel said to me, "None in this place have tasted of the forbidden tree; but if they should eat, they would fall." Then I was taken to a world which had seven moons. There I saw good old Enoch, who had been translated. On his right arm he bore a glorious palm, and on each leaf was written "Victory." Around his head was a dazzling white wreath, and leaves on the wreath, and in the middle of each leaf was written "Purity," and around the wreath were stones of various colors, that shone brighter than the stars, and cast a reflection upon the letters and magnified them. On the back part of his head was a bow that confined the wreath, and upon the bow was written "Holiness." Above the wreath was a lovely crown that shone brighter than the sun. I asked him if this was the place he was taken to from the earth. He said, "It is not; the city is my home, and I have come to visit this place." He moved about the place as if perfectly at home. I begged of my attending angel to let me remain in that place. I could not bear the thought of coming back to this dark world again. Then the angel said, "You must go back, and if you are faithful, you, with the 144,000, shall have the privilege of visiting all the worlds and viewing the handiwork of God." - Ellen G. White


----------



## Kevin001

So refreshing seeing families being raised in the ways of the Lord .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> So refreshing seeing families being raised in the ways of the Lord .


I wish I was raised from when I was a little kid the ways of the Lord


----------



## blue2

lily said:


> I wish I was raised from when I was a little kid the ways of the Lord


So you only took this up as an adult ? .... Interesting.


----------



## wmu'14

^^^^It's quite common for adults & teens to convert to Christianity. Not everyone is born & raised into it.

God promises overwhelming joy to anyone who calls on Jesus's name!!


----------



## Kevin001

Some people are still carnal I pray they continue to seek the Father.


----------



## andy1984

_Filling all the way to the brim 
Is not as good as halting in time. 
Pounding an edge to sharpness 
Will not make it last. 
Keeping plenty of gold and jade in the palace 
Makes no one able to defend it. 
Displaying riches and titles with pride 
Brings about one's downfall. 
__ 
To retreat after a work well done is Heaven's Way._


----------



## lily

wmu'14 said:


> ^^^^It's quite common for adults & teens to convert to Christianity. Not everyone is born & raised into it.
> 
> God promises overwhelming joy to anyone who calls on Jesus's name!!


Thank you!


----------



## Musicfan

I signed up to be a new parishioner at this church. The church mailed me a packet of stuff which was nice. Also got some decent clothes to wear from the goodwill. So I don't have an excuse not to go. Was planning on going this morning but cowarded out. Am excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@lily Why so quickly? God is going nowhere. No need to learn quickly. He is a lifetime.


----------



## Kevin001

Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily Why so quickly? God is going nowhere. No need to learn quickly. He is a lifetime.


Never know when its your time :stu


----------



## lily

Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily Why so quickly? God is going nowhere. No need to learn quickly. He is a lifetime.


quickly but also gradual to ensure understanding 



Kevin001 said:


> Never know when its your time :stu


right


----------



## millenniumman75

Musicfan said:


> I signed up to be a new parishioner at this church. The church mailed me a packet of stuff which was nice. Also got some decent clothes to wear from the goodwill. So I don't have an excuse not to go. Was planning on going this morning but cowarded out. Am excited and nervous at the same time.


That's okay. Just make it a goal to go to church, even if you feel you have to go late or sit in the back. That's what I do. The problem is....I have been a member of my church for 11 years. Don't go that far!


----------



## Kevin001

Nice to see people embrace biblical roles.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## Harveykinkle

"Music is well said to be the speech of angels; in fact, nothing among the utterances allowed to man is felt to be so divine. It brings us near to the infinite." - Thomas Carlyle


----------



## Musicfan

millenniumman75 said:


> That's okay. Just make it a goal to go to church, even if you feel you have to go late or sit in the back. That's what I do. The problem is....I have been a member of my church for 11 years. Don't go that far!


I wasn't notified about your comment and didn't see it till now but thank you for saying that. I'm going to go for the 11am service this Sunday. Looking forward to the whole experience and being in the community of love for our Lord.


----------



## andy1984

the beauty of the moment isn't always accessible but I think it must always be there.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm being put through the trials but I wouldn't want it any other way, love seeing God move in my life no matter the circumstance.


----------



## Kevin001

New trainee is an ex pastor but he is lusting after younger women, showed me a pic of seductive girl in a dress. I'm just like oh man I need to pray. His mind is not in the right place, he is so consumed with these younger women that he is losing himself. Says he's engaged but talking to some new young girl, hmm ok.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> New trainee is an ex pastor but he is lusting after younger women, showed me a pic of seductive girl in a dress. I'm just like oh man I need to pray. His mind is not in the right place, he is so consumed with these younger women that he is losing himself. Says he's engaged but talking to some new young girl, hmm ok.


Yep - you can't be going for the side dish....or a little snack.....when the real meal is on the way.

Speaking of which, I have decided not to attend church tomorrow and the reason is this "dinner preparation and improvement".

My official slogan for 2020 Valentine's Day is "Cupid Has Diaper Rash".

This weekend was one of those "Improve Your Marriage" seminar weekends. The couple is doing a sermon and I basically don't want married people rubbing my face in it. If they would focus on individual improvement the way the Bible does, we wouldn't need weekends like this!

Now, I have to pray to get Satan to take his taunts of inferiority and stick them along with his pitchfork..


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I'm being put through the trials but I wouldn't want it any other way, love seeing God move in my life no matter the circumstance.


:hug do you mind sharing your trial?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> :hug do you mind sharing your trial?


Oh just was referring to being sick, stress at work, and family issues. Thanks


----------



## andy1984




----------



## Musicfan

Went to church for the first time ever today.

Was nervous and thankfully didn't mess things up. It was a pleasant experience and people were friendly. I sat in the back but couldn't really see what was happening up front. Will go again next Sunday but would also like to try out another church before I commit to this one.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> Went to church for the first time ever today.
> 
> Was nervous and thankfully didn't mess things up. It was a pleasant experience and people were friendly. I sat in the back but couldn't really see what was happening up front. Will go again next Sunday but would also like to try out another church before I commit to this one.


Congrats bro!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Oh just was referring to being sick, stress at work, and family issues. Thanks


I see! prayed for you!


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats bro!





lily said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad to hear it was a pleasant experience! Wow, it's hard to find a church that you really like! I still go to church being friendless, I don't just want any friend, there are certain criteria and only God can arrange that and knows who's right for me whom I would like and who really likes me back as well. I'm a good friend so I'm not sure why I'm still friendless irl. Hope to hear you having friends irl if you don't. God bless you!


 Thanks!  God bless you two also.


----------



## Kevin001

New coworker is a christian but I feel like might be living in sin, feel like I wouldn't be a brother in Christ if I didn't call him out in love. He smokes, has a fiance but talking to other girls, etc. Idk just want to help.


----------



## lily

Musicfan said:


> Thanks!  God bless you two also.


Thanks!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> New coworker is a christian but I feel like might be living in sin, feel like I wouldn't be a brother in Christ if I didn't call him out in love. He smokes, has a fiance but talking to other girls, etc. Idk just want to help.


it is in the Word to call him out on sin, some people already know and confess it though but can't stop but for example, he smokes, you can say that the bible talks about your body being the Holy Temple of God and that smoking causes lung cancer, asthma and heart disease, talking to other girls is fine as long as you don't do anything. it sometimes takes boldness to call people out on their sin but it is love according the the bible.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> it is in the Word to call him out on sin, some people already know and confess it though but can't stop but for example, he smokes, you can say that the bible talks about your body being the Holy Temple of God and that smoking causes lung cancer, asthma and heart disease, talking to other girls is fine as long as you don't do anything. it sometimes takes boldness to call people out on their sin but it is love according the the bible.


Agree, well his whole girl situation is sketchy. He's been talking to a girl in south africa for over a year but hasn't seen her face to face, talks to other girls online and has shown me some immodest pics (not nude just risque to me). Just raises a lot of red flags. Also he is 68 and the girls are 37 and under.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Agree, well his whole girl situation is sketchy. He's been talking to a girl in south africa for over a year but hasn't seen her face to face, talks to other girls online and has shown me some immodest pics (not nude just risque to me). Just raises a lot of red flags. Also he is 68 and the girls are 37 and under.


that does sound bad. I think you should say something. Talk about it


----------



## Kevin001

God is making moves.


----------



## Kevin001

Steph Curry wow disappointed bro, calling you out in love brother.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Not sure if what I heard was my intuition or my imagination. I was lead to it and yet later on I realize I made a mistake. The thing about it is the fact that it was too precise yet old. I will view it as a sign.


----------



## Kevin001

If you love God you will obey his commands, John 14:15. The lack of fear is crazy. Most have no idea what is coming.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to reach more people with the Gospel.


----------



## Kevin001

We have to trust God through the trials, life is hard but with Him its all worth it.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> We have to trust God through the trials, life is hard but with Him its all worth it.


That's very positive


----------



## TinyFlutter




----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


>


Crazy how people mock us for doing something so needed.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I need to reach more people with the Gospel.


way to go!


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Crazy how people mock us for doing something so needed.


Yes, prayer is powerful .


----------



## Barakiel

I worry that by the time I get around to visiting this synagogue again, the Messianic Age will have arrived already.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be in prayer more and fast more.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Fun Spirit

-I was thinking about religion. There is Catholicism, Christianity and Judaism. I think the Catholic belief is more of the "royalty" kind of Christianity whereas Christianity is for the lower form. It is fancier. I know little about Judaism but it seem to me that these 3 religions are of the same belief in some way but they are separate. One God but 3 branches.


-Allah is the same God of the Bible. If you do your researcher and read the Quran you will find out that it speaks of the same Biblical people and what have happen. Parallel to the Bible. Allah means God in Arabic. What makes Allah bad is that there are false followers: terrorist that causes terror in the name of God. 



Don't get mad at me. Do the research, read, and think.


----------



## Kevin001

Sunshine Lady said:


> -Allah is the same God of the Bible. If you do your researcher and read the Quran you will find out that it speaks of the same Biblical people and what have happen. Parallel to the Bible. Allah means God in Arabic. What makes Allah bad is that there are false followers: terrorist that causes terror in the name of God.
> 
> Don't get mad at me. Do the research, read, and think.


The issue is they don't believe in the Trinity, which is huge when talking about God and who He is.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> The issue is they don't believe in the Trinity, which is huge when talking about God and who He is.


But they do believe in God and Jesus. It is a different Holy Book. In it it speaks of Israel and the things in the Bible. God didn't make just one Holy Book. Scriptures is a small part. There are other books.

I'm not saying you are wrong. It is just that there are so many beliefs that one can't help but to wonder.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Just be careful the enemy will do anything to try to "sway" believers in these trying days.


----------



## wmu'14

The country's turned her back on her bridegroom. If any good comes from the Corona virus hysteria, let it be a turn back to Jesus. I, for one, know that with everything shutting down, the one thing that remains constant & the same is God. I'll be listening to Christian music, reading the Bible, and praying. May the rest of the country do the same.


----------



## wmu'14

Also, to the comments above me, the Jews don't believe in the Trinity either. They believe God the Father, but they believe the Messiah foretold by the prophets is just a prophet, not God himself. 

That's why they asked Jesus if he's Elijah, because Elijah was a prophet & they believed the Messiah would be like Elijah - or even Elijah himself. 

He was killed because he spoke & performed miracles with the authority of God.

Either way, Muslims, Christians, Jews, Catholics, etc. all believe in the God of Abraham. Different interpretation branches, but all extending from the initial trunk.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> We have to trust God through the trials, life is hard but with Him its all worth it.





lily said:


> That's very positive





Kevin001 said:


> Crazy how people mock us for doing something so needed.


Interesting that we are so calm with this. Even if I catch it, I'll be okay.

We had the worst stock market day since the Crash of October, 1987. And we are alright!

For God hath not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, of love, and of sound mind,


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Amen


----------



## wmu'14

In the end we're all just human beings. We're not invincible. We're not all-powerful. We think we can control everything & know everything but we can't. We can do our best but we all have these things in common. We have a lot in common, actually. We're all going to die someday, but we also all have the gift of life.


----------



## wmu'14

'We can have confidence our Sovereign Lord is in control. He is still sovereign; He is not surprised; He is accomplishing His good purpose. Our responsibility is to trust Him, to keep our focus. We are not responsible for events which are out of our control we are not responsible for what we cannot do. We are responsible for our faithfulness before the Lord and in keeping our eyes fixed upon our Savior; for keeping our priorities in proper perspective. “For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also” (Luke 12.34).

Proverbs 1 ends with these words: “whoever listens to me will dwell secure and will be at ease, without dread of disaster” (1.33). The writing of Solomon said the same thing as the words of Jesus. We can rest in Him. 

Regardless of what happens in this day, we do not need to “dread disaster;” our Lord knows what is happening and He is at work, in ways we don’t begin to understand. What we do know is how it all ends – Jesus is the victor, all He does is good, and we will eternally rest secure in Him.'

---I didn't write this, but I thought it was a good message & wanted to share w/ you all


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Awesome


----------



## lily

millenniumman75 said:


> Interesting that we are so calm with this. Even if I catch it, I'll be okay.
> 
> We had the worst stock market day since the Crash of October, 1987. And we are alright!
> 
> For God hath not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, of love, and of sound mind,


Thank you, Yeah God is in control of everything and as believers and followers we are to trust in Him.



wmu'14 said:


> 'We can have confidence our Sovereign Lord is in control. He is still sovereign; He is not surprised; He is accomplishing His good purpose. Our responsibility is to trust Him, to keep our focus. We are not responsible for events which are out of our control we are not responsible for what we cannot do. We are responsible for our faithfulness before the Lord and in keeping our eyes fixed upon our Savior; for keeping our priorities in proper perspective. "For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also" (Luke 12.34).
> 
> Proverbs 1 ends with these words: "whoever listens to me will dwell secure and will be at ease, without dread of disaster" (1.33). The writing of Solomon said the same thing as the words of Jesus. We can rest in Him.
> 
> Regardless of what happens in this day, we do not need to "dread disaster;" our Lord knows what is happening and He is at work, in ways we don't begin to understand. What we do know is how it all ends - Jesus is the victor, all He does is good, and we will eternally rest secure in Him.'
> 
> ---I didn't write this, but I thought it was a good message & wanted to share w/ you all


Nice


----------



## lily

We have to keep this in mind: God is in control. I don't know what I'm going to do now that a lot of places are closed but I have the internet, the Bible and God 'leading and guiding me in the way in which I go with His eye upon me'.


----------



## millenniumman75

lily said:


> We have to keep this in mind: God is in control. I don't know what I'm going to do now that a lot of places are closed but I have the internet, the Bible and God 'leading and guiding me in the way in which I go with His eye upon me'.


This is exactly right.
We are going to be fine. God watches over His children!


----------



## lily

millenniumman75 said:


> This is exactly right.
> We are going to be fine. God watches over His children!


----------



## Musicfan

Are any of you guys going to avoid church due to the pandemic? I got an email from the church I'm registered with saying church wouldn't be an obligation this Sunday and the next two. I didn't go the past couple weeks due to laziness but also a fear of getting sick. Tomorrow is supposed to be a day of prayer but I wonder if people will be doing this at home.


----------



## millenniumman75

Musicfan said:


> Are any of you guys going to avoid church due to the pandemic? I got an email from the church I'm registered with saying church wouldn't be an obligation this Sunday and the next two. I didn't go the past couple weeks due to laziness but also a fear of getting sick. Tomorrow is supposed to be a day of prayer but I wonder if people will be doing this at home.


My church already cancelled this Sunday.


----------



## Musicfan

millenniumman75 said:


> My church already cancelled this Sunday.


Would be risky with the greetings and the sign of peace when shaking of hands. I saw some Catholic churches were stopping the wine drinking and not putting wafers in congregants mouths. It would be surreal to go to church and everyone would be wearing face masks and trying to stay away from each other.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> Are any of you guys going to avoid church due to the pandemic? I got an email from the church I'm registered with saying church wouldn't be an obligation this Sunday and the next two. I didn't go the past couple weeks due to laziness but also a fear of getting sick. Tomorrow is supposed to be a day of prayer but I wonder if people will be doing this at home.


This is all the reason to go, we need to be united and not fear. It saddens me some churches are not doing live services. I'll be there tomorrow God willing.



millenniumman75 said:


> My church already cancelled this Sunday.


:frown2:


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> This is all the reason to go, we need to be united and not fear. It saddens me some churches are not doing live services. I'll be there tomorrow God willing.
> 
> :frown2:


Try to be safe. This social distancing thing will make it difficult and there's a chance that services will have less people, so you might be seated further away from other people. They're recommending not touching other people, to just wave or nod rather than shake hands or fist bump.


----------



## blue2

My spirituality is low 😞


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> Try to be safe. This social distancing thing will make it difficult and there's a chance that services will have less people, so you might be seated further away from other people. They're recommending not touching other people, to just wave or nod rather than shake hands or fist bump.


We'll have a normal service . Plus we have a small church. I'll still shake hands and give hugs, we have no fear. Glad the church doesn't have to abide by state laws i.e. separation of church and state.


----------



## wmu'14

Kevin001 said:


> This is all the reason to go, we need to be united and not fear. It saddens me some churches are not doing live services. I'll be there tomorrow God willing.
> 
> :frown2:


I agree Kevin. The one thing that remains constant is God's goodness & faithfulness; as you said, we should be united w/ him. Maybe encourage those especially at risk (the elderly & those w/ pre-existing conditions) to stay home, but keep the doors open for those who still desire fellowship & peace.

So many other catastrophes the world has faced, people have always clung to God & church. Look at the pandemics before modern medicine: my guess is churches didn't close then. They stayed open even if there was the preacher & 1 person in the congregation.

Ephesians 6:12, NIV: "For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms."



Kevin001 said:


> We'll have a normal service . Plus we have a small church. I'll still shake hands and give hugs, we have no fear. Glad the church doesn't have to abide by state laws i.e. separation of church and state.


The 2 churches I go to (my parents church & my friends church) are closed. Very frustrated.

What denomination is your church? When you say 'small church', I'm wondering what kind.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> We'll have a normal service . Plus we have a small church. I'll still shake hands and give hugs, we have no fear. Glad the church doesn't have to abide by state laws i.e. separation of church and state.


Okay, hope all this comes out to the best case scenario. It'll be nice when we won't have to avoid touching each other anymore but it might end up lasting months. I won't go tomorrow I decided because we have cases here and don't want to get infected if it's an airborne virus.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I agree Kevin. The one thing that remains constant is God's goodness & faithfulness; as you said, we should be united w/ him. Maybe encourage those especially at risk (the elderly & those w/ pre-existing conditions) to stay home, but keep the doors open for those who still desire fellowship & peace.
> 
> So many other catastrophes the world has faced, people have always clung to God & church. Look at the pandemics before modern medicine: my guess is churches didn't close then. They stayed open even if there was the preacher & 1 person in the congregation.
> 
> Ephesians 6:12, NIV: "For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms."
> 
> The 2 churches I go to (my parents church & my friends church) are closed. Very frustrated.
> 
> What denomination is your church? When you say 'small church', I'm wondering what kind.


Nondenom and we have like 30 people so not really risky but majority are older folks.



Musicfan said:


> Okay, hope all this comes out to the best case scenario. It'll be nice when we won't have to avoid touching each other anymore but it might end up lasting months. I won't go tomorrow I decided because we have cases here and don't want to get infected if it's an airborne virus.


Stay home bro, totally understand just continue to pray .


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## millenniumman75

@*Musicfan* @*Kevin001*

Churches are cancelling at least this week. My men's group is in jeopardy; I am co-leading it while the main leader is in Florida for the winter.

Yeah - I know. I missed last week because of the time change. I was so tired from the work week, I never recovered.


----------



## wmu'14

The Christian community has been circling the below quote by the great CS Lewis. In his time, nuclear war seemed imminent. Let us now replace the word 'atomic bomb' with 'Corona virus'.

"The first action to be taken is to pull ourselves together. If we are all going to be destroyed by an atomic bomb, let that bomb when it comes find us doing sensible and human things—praying, working, teaching, reading, listening to music, bathing the children, playing tennis, chatting to our friends over a pint and a game of darts—not huddled together like frightened sheep and thinking about bombs. 

They may break our bodies (a microbe can do that) but they need not dominate our minds."


----------



## andy1984

Epictetus!



> Men are disturbed not by things, but by the view which they take of them.





> Whoever does not regard what he has as most ample wealth, is unhappy, though he be master of the world.





> The essence of philosophy is that a man should so live that his happiness shall depend as little as possible on external things.


----------



## Kevin001

With the extra time I need to draw closer to Him. All this could be for my good...I know God wants me closer to Him......I know He wants me at different job.......etc.


----------



## Kevin001

Excited for church on Sunday .


----------



## Kevin001

If I get arrested for going to church so be it.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this doesn't stop me from going to church.


----------



## Kevin001

This is virus might be a blessing in disguise. Gives me time to repent, grow, and rest in Him.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure about bible study tomorrow.


----------



## donistired

If I ever were to lose my faith (which I sometimes fear I will), I don't think I'd hate religion. There are things in some religions I think are terrible and leave people traumatized (and it's people who have fealt the depth of those traumas both within and without who hate all religion), but I think religious people merely want to know reality (sometimes more of an unreality depending on which religion you ask), and I find that longing innately beautiful (it's just that the human experience leaves us with a plethora of limitations, most especially the ability to know for sure). I don't think all religions can agree on what reality is, but I think most religions can conversate (in a sense) on the basis of the themes they share. We often all agree on the problems of life for example, but not on how to solve them. I think religious people also have an innate optimism about what that reality will be like when we know it. The thing is, however, I see the longing to know reality in more than just religious people. I see it in many philosophers, both religious and not, and because of that I feel as though I can think in anyone's shoes without really ever stepping over. All I know, is I dislike seeing people hate each other in this very complex life we all live. But I also still disagree with everyone on the nature of ultimate reality 😜. I confess a triune God and Jesus as saviour, and I think God is going to reconcile the entirety of humanity to Him one day. At the very least, I hopefully believe in the reconciliation of the whole of humanity.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> If I get arrested for going to church so be it.


Kevin001, if you would get arrested for going to church due to the coronavirus pandemic, it would be bc of the public health and safety officials' and authorities'/governments' observation. They know the statistics/what's going on and that it's a worldwide concern and info on how this virus works/spreads and that's why they would close down places that involve gatherings including church and advise people to wash/sanitize their hands and even things you touch, advise you to be two meters away from others and to stay home right now unless you really have to go out to ie. buy groceries but they say if you go out, you're still in danger. Eating lots of fruits but not too much and vegetables can help protect you too.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to try to go to our bible study on Wednesday .


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I wanted to go to a bible study group at my church too but that plan had to change due to the COVID-19 pandemic. They're trying to flatten the curve by advising us to stay at home unless it's essential to go out and physical distancing of two meters away from each other so we have to take it seriously


We're on lockdown as well but can't forsake the assembly of the saints. We are practicing social distancing though not many folks.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> If it's a bible study group, wouldn't you be in tables? How are you supposed to physical distance unless you guys are arranging it that way. it's still gathering even if it's online but each to their own.





lily said:


> @Kevin001 it's also a selfish saint if not many folks are practicing physical distancing if the authorities are telling them to do so due to what they know is happening.
> 
> right now we can still fellowship through social media, text, phone, Skype (including video)


We sit in pews . Yeah totally understand but online is not church, we have to be together....I wonder how long will christians will stay away from the church if told to. Months? God comes first. Like Daniel in Babylon. If my church closes so be it but I'm just blessed its still running live services .


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> We're on lockdown as well but can't forsake the assembly of the saints. We are practicing social distancing though not many folks.





lily said:


> If it's a bible study group, wouldn't you be in tables? How are you supposed to physical distance unless you guys are arranging it that way. it's still gathering even if it's online but each to their own.





lily said:


> @*Kevin001* it's also a selfish saint if not many folks are practicing physical distancing if the authorities are telling them to do so due to what they know is happening.
> 
> right now we can still fellowship through social media, text, phone, Skype (including video)





Kevin001 said:


> We sit in pews . Yeah totally understand but online is not church, we have to be together....I wonder how long will christians will stay away from the church if told to. Months? God comes first. Like Daniel in Babylon. If my church closes so be it but I'm just blessed its still running live services .


We also have to follow the leaders. Believe it or not, my "bad church" is also making headlines on the news - again - for still having sermons in person. That can be dangerous if someone decided to "be bold" and follow God enough to contract the virus and spread it while asymptomatic.

I can call them nothing more than a "family-run business", because that it what it is now. The actual pastor, who was decent, passed away in 2011 and his son leads the church. They have no denomination, so they are kinda rogue.

This is the way I see it. Being alone - this might me what we were prepped for; we are too good at isolation, probably for something like this lockdown. If Jesus can handle Lent in the wilderness....and He was tempted in every way possible (John 16:33 - He overcame the world). We can handle being alone with God.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yeah totally ok with for a "season" but what if this is something that lasts several months or years? They told Daniel he couldn't pray but he couldn't follow that law he had to follow God. All this is fine now sure but how long? We might have to make heavenly choices soon.


----------



## Musicfan

I feel guilty about not going to church but it's too risky. There are a lot of online services but it's not the same thing of course. If there is anything good to come from this, maybe more people will watch Christian services out of boredom and find that they enjoy it. I haven't been focusing on God as much recently because I've been glued to the news. Unfortunately atheists are using this virus against Christianity because of the pastors who are risking people's lives by holding services. I believe in the power of prayer, both in ways that we can see, and in ways that we can't. We will overcome this in the future and things will return to normal. I hope that people's faith will become stronger over this mess we are in.


----------



## Harveykinkle

"For the kingdom of God is not meat and drink; but righteousness, and peace, and joy in the Holy Ghost." - Romans 14:17

The Still Small Voice by Charles Wesley (referencing 1 Kings 19:11-13)

_Open, Lord, my inward ear,
And bid my heart rejoice;
Bid my quiet spirit hear
The comfort of thy voice:
Never in the whirlwind found,
Or where earthquakes rock the place, -
Still and silent is the sound,
The whisper, of thy grace._

_From the world of sin and noise
And hurry I withdraw;
For the small and inward voice
I wait with humble awe:
Silent am I now and still,
Would not in thy presence move:
To my waiting soul reveal
The secret of thy love!_


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> I feel guilty about not going to church but it's too risky. There are a lot of online services but it's not the same thing of course. If there is anything good to come from this, maybe more people will watch Christian services out of boredom and find that they enjoy it. I haven't been focusing on God as much recently because I've been glued to the news. Unfortunately atheists are using this virus against Christianity because of the pastors who are risking people's lives by holding services. I believe in the power of prayer, both in ways that we can see, and in ways that we can't. We will overcome this in the future and things will return to normal. I hope that people's faith will become stronger over this mess we are in.


I still plan on going to our bible study tomorrow night, its a smaller church less than 20 people.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> I still plan on going to our bible study tomorrow night, its a smaller church less than 20 people.


That's good to hear it's not a big group. That was crazy that one recent church meeting led to the pastor being arrested. Didn't expect that someday things would lead to arresting people over holding large groups. Not sure if it will even hold up in court because of religious assembly.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> That's good to hear it's not a big group. That was crazy that one recent church meeting led to the pastor being arrested. Didn't expect that someday things would lead to arresting people over holding large groups. Not sure if it will even hold up in court because of religious assembly.


It was more of a summons, misdemeanors.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking tomorrow might be my last visit at my church for a minute. I won't go months but it might be the christian thing to do to potentially save lives. I don't think I will stay away for more than a month but long enough to help curve this thing. I'm praying about it, tough decision.


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Kevin001

My newest subscriber seems like she is a true heart for Christ, inspiring.


----------



## blue2

Beware ! The wolf comes in sheep's clothing : /


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Most people have no idea what is going on in the spiritual world.


----------



## CNikki

I'm one of the few chosen ones who do...


----------



## Kinable

I discovered the concept of Spiritual Gifts and found out I have the Word of Wisdom gift. Definitely suits me and I can't wait to take full advantage of this gift when I increase my biblical knowledge.

One night during a powerful revelation on forgiveness, God increased my gift to superhuman levels. Every thought I had was super fast and all mental images I had were very detailed and clear. Normally when you think of someone you know you get a vague image in your head, just enough for you to know who you are thinking of. You don't see all their facial features or at least not all at once. Think about one of your parents in your head right now and see what I mean. With the full power of this gift I could see all the details including environments and way more I can't even describe.

I don't think I'll ever have that level of power again at least in this lifetime. God lent me that power temporarily to see the concept of forgiveness in a way I had never thought of before. I now see that anyone can be forgiven and if I can change, anyone can.

"Therefore, as God's chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience. Bear with each other and forgive one another if any of you has a grievance against someone. Forgive as the Lord forgave you." - Colossians 3:12-13


----------



## lily

deny yourself and take up your cross daily


----------



## The Linux Guy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

Looks like it will be storming on Easter, guess I won't be attending service. I'll continue to monitor things.


----------



## The Linux Guy

This could be the beginning of the end. Come Lord Jesus.


----------



## blue2

Leave jesus alone he's still traumatised after what we did last time.


----------



## Fun Spirit

blue2 said:


> Leave jesus alone he's still traumatised after what we did last time.


That is deep.


----------



## Kevin001

Just no words, my savior gave His life today for all of us.


----------



## Kevin001

One of my coworkers told me he has been growing his faith over this quarantine .


----------



## Fun Spirit

May there be light in the darkness.


----------



## Harveykinkle

"Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters. And God said, 'Let there be light,' and there was light."


----------



## Kevin001

I gained my life when I laid it down.


----------



## lily

God, my heart is for you but I have weakness and I don't really understand how bad it is not to do what you don't want me to do but I've improved and would like you to give me the chance to improve until I get it and win without you punishing me in a way that I can't be healed mentally or physically, in Jesus name I pray, Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

I hope she doesn't believe in egalitarianism.....wait I'm not even sure if she is a christian. I've always just assumed hmm.


----------



## defoe

*Reflecting myself in english language*






Greetings from Germany
Darren


----------



## Harveykinkle

defoe said:


> Greetings from Germany
> Darren


I think you're basically describing the process of individuation (examining yourself, the world, and becoming a more conscious individual from the broadened perspective). This almost inevitably leads to change, change in how you see yourself, other people, the world, perhaps God, etc. Change can be terrifying. Most will subconsciously avoid starting/continuing this road until events push them further on it. Questioning things is not easy. But without doing so, without admitting we don't have all the answers, and then searching for them, we leave the darkness there rather than illuminating it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pastor just texted me saying service got pushed back because of the rain its at 2 now, I will try to go if its not raining .


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> One of my coworkers told me he has been growing his faith over this quarantine .


I have called it my "wilderness". God and me.

Jesus and John 16:33.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Kevin001

I want to buy some christian art prints for my walls .


----------



## Harveykinkle

Around 1897 Italian artist Roberto Ferruzzi saw a young girl holding her baby brother in her arms to keep them both warm. He asked if she would pose for a portrait with her brother. She did and he later entered the painting into an exhibition. To the artist there was no intended religious significance to the painting. But spiritually minded people seeing it viewed the image as a unique depiction of Mary and Jesus. The painting was relabelled Madonna of the Streets, in reference to her clothing, and became popular for its time. Perception can make the mundane sacred or maybe show that it always had been.


----------



## Kevin001

So much rapture talk on youtube, we are definitely experiencing birth pangs for sure.


----------



## Kevin001

My hope was for more people to turn to God during all of this, I'm not so sure many have. I pray.


----------



## Fun Spirit

How do you feel energy? Is it all mental or spiritual? How long do you have to meditate in order to feel an energy? I could never feel anything.


----------



## Harveykinkle

The Catholic ideal of having a prayer room reminds me of my Hindu neighbors with their prayer room or shrine or whatever they refer to it as. Some Catholics used to go much farther than just one room, they'd have a Last Supper painting in the kitchen, St. Francis of Assisi (patron of animals) in the yard, Bathtub Madonna there as well, just stuff everywhere. The idea being to focus their mind on that which is sacred ("Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable--if anything is excellent or praiseworthy--think about such things." - Philippians 4:8 ). Even though these people went to churches they to a large extent made their own home a sacred space as well.


----------



## blue2

How do you make holy water ?


* *




Boil the hell out of it!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Today I feel like a hypocrite.


----------



## Harveykinkle

There are people who hurt others and probably don't care at all and then people who don't really do anything that bad and grieve themselves over it constantly. Love someone for a day, make them feel good for a day. Get them to love themselves and they can feel good every day or at least pretty often. If only the later didn't seem so impossible. I think that's what Jesus dying on the cross was about. God so loved you that He gave it all. So to follow that example it'd make sense to love yourself too. Also, He said, "Love your neighbor as yourself." Arguably that makes loving yourself as much a commandment as loving other people.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think if people have a problem with my current user name then I think they should be the ones who figure out something that matches the personality I show on this site.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> So much rapture talk on youtube, we are definitely experiencing birth pangs for sure.


Luke 21:11: "There will be great earthquakes, famines and pestilences in various places, and fearful events and great signs from heaven."

II Chronicles 7:11-14: 11When Solomon had finished the house of the LORD and the royal palace, successfully carrying out all that was in his heart to do for the house of the LORD and for his own palace&#8230;12the LORD appeared to him at night and said to him: "I have heard your prayer and have chosen this place for Myself as a house of sacrifice. 13If I close the sky so there is no rain, or if I command the locust to devour the land, or if I send a plague among My people, 14and My people who are called by My name humble themselves and pray and seek My face and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, forgive their sin, and heal their land.&#8230;


----------



## Fun Spirit

I wish I had someone to talk to about spiritual and philosophy stuff. The unknown, space, life, the wonders of the world.




What is the Soul?


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001

So many people are taking marriage too lightly, guys do you not what it represents? Do you not know it portrays the gospel to the world? What happened to agape love? Unconditional love?


----------



## Kevin001

If you're not being persecuted and hated maybe you're doing something wrong, don't be afraid to be bold and stand on His word.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


>


I avoid videos about feminism. They depress me.


----------



## Kevin001

Born Useless said:


> I avoid videos about feminism. They depress me.


Its nice seeing women like Allie debunking lies of feminism .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Its nice seeing women like Allie debunking lies of feminism .


I'm not an Allie fan. But I've seen lots of women who debunk feminism and it's nice they exist. However It still depresses me that there is a gender war going on. It's a war that nobody is going to win.


----------



## Kevin001

Born Useless said:


> I'm not an Allie fan. But I've seen lots of women who debunk feminism and it's nice they exist. However It still depresses me that there is a gender war going on. It's a war that nobody is going to win.


Not a gender war its a spiritual war. The bible is clear but there will always be push back and justification until Jesus returns.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Not a gender war its a spiritual war. The bible is clear but there will always be push back and justification until Jesus returns.


I think it's a little of both. But that is why nobody is going to win. Once Jesus comes back there won't be Men or Women anymore.

*Galatians 3*
Children of God

23 Before the coming of this faith,[j] we were held in custody under the law, locked up until the faith that was to come would be revealed. 24 So the law was our guardian until Christ came that we might be justified by faith. 25 Now that this faith has come, we are no longer under a guardian.

26 So in Christ Jesus you are all children of God through faith, 27 for all of you who were baptized into Christ have clothed yourselves with Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Gentile, neither slave nor free, nor is there male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 If you belong to Christ, then you are Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise.


----------



## Fun Spirit

How do people meditate? What is it truly?


----------



## Kevin001

The world will not end by climate change, the bible tells us how it will end. All this global warming stuff is crazy.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Miracles happen when we use our God-given gifts and talents to spread the message of His love to people who may not know Him.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Do not be afraid of what certain people think about your faith. God could easily reveal Himself to them in miraculous ways. Then they may wonder why you were not more passionate, you who knew the truth. I'm not saying to shove the gospel down people's throat. I'm saying love people, be kind, be proud of your faith, share with them the goodness of His love. Share with them the good things He has done in your life.


----------



## Kevin001

I love the fact that more and more people are sharing the gospel .


----------



## lilyamongthorns

I've recently learned Redeeming Love has been made into a movie scheduled for release next year. This is amazing news!


----------



## Kevin001

So disappointed my state rejected the notion of having churches open, now have to wait till the 15th at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Been under a lot of spiritual attacks lately, but I can handle it .


----------



## Kevin001

Need to touch basis with my pastor but anxious about texting him.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Been under a lot of spiritual attacks lately, but I can handle it .


'blessed are you when people insult you, persecute you and falsely say all kinds of evil against you because of me. Rejoice and be glad, because great is your reward in heaven, for in the same way they persecuted the prophets who were before you.' Matthew 5:11-12



Kevin001 said:


> Need to touch basis with my pastor but anxious about texting him.


Why are you anxious about texting him?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Why are you anxious about texting him?


I have social anxiety lol. Just awkward what to say and word it and how he will respond.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I have social anxiety lol. Just awkward what to say and word it and how he will respond.


Ok well all the best


----------



## lily

I said a effective prayer I learned from in the past so I hope it will work for me and will see the results, hopefully it will go well


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I have social anxiety lol. Just awkward what to say and word it and how he will respond.


prayed  prayer for God to be with you and being righteous not in your own fleshy nature but asking God to help you with your sins is important so that God doesn't turn away from you


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> prayed  prayer for God to be with you and being righteous not in your own fleshy nature but asking God to help you with your sins is important so that God doesn't turn away from you


It went well, we'll have the doors back open next Sunday and I'll be there .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> It went well, we'll have the doors back open next Sunday and I'll be there .


I'm hearing that the Corona virus is something if not exactly skyrocketing in the US so let's hope where you live it's not like that and they're making the right decision, good luck and God bless .


----------



## Kevin001

I've really seen so many people just letting their light shine during this quarantine, been amazing.


----------



## The Linux Guy

The quarantine hasn't changed my social life at all. Which means I've been of no help to anyone, and nobody has been helping me. Everything just is...

Over the years I've done so much complaining, and no changing. I'm starting to think that I should just stop posting anything.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I keep seeing 11:11 and 10:10 quite often recently.


----------



## Kevin001

Always amazing seeing God work when you feel hopeless.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't need my name in lights I'm famous in my Father's eyes .


----------



## blue2

Don't flatter yourself to much, God doesn't like when you do that.


----------



## Kevin001

There is joy through the suffering . God is good.


----------



## Kevin001

I need you God, fix my eyes on You alone. My worth comes from You.


----------



## Kevin001

God is the river that never runs dry, we need to drink from Him daily. Fill my cup Lord.


----------



## Kevin001

Love how many people are really spreading the gospel. Revival.


----------



## Kevin001

Water baptism isn't required for salvation, sorry.


----------



## Kevin001

Thank you God for getting me through this day .


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm trying to attract love into my life using rose quartz crystal.


----------



## wmu'14

Whenever I go to the beach, I always think of God's promise to Abraham how he'll give him as many descendants as their are grains of sand on a seashore.

I believe the analogy appears a few times in the Bible, & not just to God's promise to Abraham.


----------



## Kevin001

The best part about going to church is having that fellowship with other believers. I don't get that outside of church. I can worship God anywhere but coming together is awesome.


----------



## wmu'14

Churches really need to open here


----------



## Kevin001

God is not egalitarian. Sad state many churches are in.


----------



## Kevin001

Hope the rain doesn't catch me walking to church tomorrow. Nothing like being in the house of the Lord .


----------



## Kevin001

I need to fast soon.


----------



## lily

I want God to be the centre of my life leading and guiding me in the way in which I should go with His eye upon me (watching over me) which is one of His promises in Scripture and which I would like for others too.


----------



## lily

I want to use this post so it would be 1,667 posts, not 1,666! lol


----------



## Kevin001

I'd rather be alone with God than sell my soul. I don't want the world if He's not in it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

How to know if you REALLY love Jesus (With Greg Laurie)
Jul 30, 2020


----------



## wmu'14

Been listening to sermons/Christian music on the radio at work.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thats awesome

Need to remember to honor Him in everything


----------



## Kevin001

The big thing is to try to "save" as many people as possible before its too late. Yes we know things will get worse but to save people from the burning ship is the goal. I know the bible says only a few will inherit the kingdom but whats a few? My goal is to get others to know Him.


----------



## lily

i thought if I went to heaven then i would be a soul of an angel right? Then I would have wings to fly!?


----------



## Kevin001

You never lost a battle and you never will. You can't fail.....love you God.


----------



## Kevin001

Wish I could give more at church.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure when my friend can come to church but no rush .


----------



## Kevin001

Thinking about going to a different church.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Thinking about going to a different church.


Why so? I like the first church I went to when I was around 16/17 as the leader of the bible study group and all of us would have to confess our sins to each other so you would feel less inferior if you were to confess yours and I like how we had the opportunity for a trip we went to which was not expensive and not like how other churches organize expensive trips for everyone to go to which others who are not rich cannot go to even if they wanted to and I liked the singing, worshipping and the people.


----------



## wmu'14

Jesus <3


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Why so? I like the first church I went to when I was around 16/17 as the leader of the bible study group and all of us would have to confess our sins to each other so you would feel less inferior if you were to confess yours and I like how we had the opportunity for a trip we went to which was not expensive and not like how other churches organize expensive trips for everyone to go to which others who are not rich cannot go to even if they wanted to and I liked the singing, worshipping and the people.


No one in my age group and not many programs to join. Feels dry.


----------



## lily

I see, well good luck for you in finding a better, fulfilling church


----------



## Kevin001

Couple in church get pretty handsy, its nice but idk might be too much.


----------



## Kevin001

Love seeing God work in people's lives.


----------



## Kevin001

Might be able to do an outreach event in November .


----------



## Kevin001

Feels good to give more to my church.


----------



## blue2

Kumbaya my lord, Kumbaya.


----------



## Kevin001

I've been having too many distractions and took my eyes off Jesus. Need to get back to when I first fell in love with Jesus. Just me and Him. Simple life.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> I've been having too many distractions and took my eyes off Jesus. Need to get back to when I first fell in love with Jesus. Just me and Him. Simple life.


What kind of distractions if you don't mind sharing? ^prayed~!


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> What kind of distractions if you don't mind sharing? ^prayed~!


Work, sports, internet, etc.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Work, sports, internet, etc.


well you can work for a living, play sports for exercise and go on the internet for your leisure while still being focused on Jesus.


----------



## Kevin001

Its ok to have non believing friends but they shouldn't be your close friends. Have to be equally yoked.


----------



## Fun Spirit

My favorite tarot card is The Fool card. 
My favorite angel is Megatron.
My favorite color is purple.
My favorite crystal is Amethyst. {Strangely it is purple. Amethyst is associated to intuition and psychic.}


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Its ok to have non believing friends but they shouldn't be your close friends. Have to be equally yoked.


Thanks for that, your emphasis in Christian knowledge! it helped me.



Sunshine Lady said:


> My favorite tarot card is The Fool card.
> My favorite angel is Megatron.
> My favorite color is purple.
> My favorite crystal is Amethyst. {Strangely it is purple. Amethyst is associated to intuition and psychic.}


Just to let you know, I believe anything of the occult is against God, anything that takes its place higher than God being a god, not the true God or going to a psychic, but you will probably not believe it about me saying this and that will be b/t you and God and your choice in the end. (I hope I don't sound rude in how I wrote this, that's not what I intend, it just came out like that.)
@Kevin001, what do you have to say on this?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Thanks for that, your emphasis in Christian knowledge! it helped me.
> 
> Just to let you know, I believe anything of the occult is against God, anything that takes its place higher than God being a god, not the true God or going to a psychic, but you will probably not believe it about me saying this and that will be b/t you and God and your choice in the end. (I hope I don't sound rude in how I wrote this, that's not what I intend, it just came out like that.)
> @Kevin001, what do you have to say on this?


Everyone has the right to believe what they want but yes anything New Age shouldn't be fooled with.


----------



## blue2

Why am I in this thread 🤔


----------



## Fun Spirit

@lily :squeeze

Who gifted a psychic? Surely God for they were born with it.


----------



## donistired

blue2 said:


> Why am I in this thread &#129300;


That's a spiritual thought. And maybe something like a sacred question too.


----------



## lily

Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily :squeeze
> 
> Who gifted a psychic? Surely God for they were born with it.


but even if they were gifted (for some reason), God tells us we're not to be a part of the occult like going to see a psychic and that there's only one true God, and not to treat/worship or believe in any other gods but as Kevin001 said, we're entitled to our own belief. God will get around to everyone. Thanks for the hug! *hugs to you too*


----------



## millenniumman75

lily said:


> Thanks for that, your emphasis in Christian knowledge! it helped me.
> 
> Just to let you know, I believe anything of the occult is against God, anything that takes its place higher than God being a god, not the true God or going to a psychic, but you will probably not believe it about me saying this and that will be b/t you and God and your choice in the end. (I hope I don't sound rude in how I wrote this, that's not what I intend, it just came out like that.)
> @Kevin001, what do you have to say on this?





Kevin001 said:


> Everyone has the right to believe what they want but yes anything New Age shouldn't be fooled with.





Sunshine Lady said:


> @lily :squeeze
> 
> Who gifted a psychic? Surely God for they were born with it.





lily said:


> but even if they were gifted (for some reason), God tells us we're not to be a part of the occult like going to see a psychic and that there's only one true God, and not to treat/worship or believe in any other gods but as Kevin001 said, we're entitled to our own belief. God will get around to everyone. Thanks for the hug! *hugs to you too*


Yeah, if God gives a vision - make sure it's from Him (discernment), but God can give premonitions. I get them at New Year's. Instead of watching some stupid crystal ball drop, I am literally lying on my face (face to the carpet, arms out like a cross) and PRAYING - thanking Him for being with me during the ending year and asking for help in the coming year.....then BAM, I get a sentence or vision.

2020 was a message that more people would be coming to the Lord. I don't know how it happens, I just get the message and it usually doesn't come to complete fruition until mid-year.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, if God gives a vision - make sure it's from Him (discernment), but God can give premonitions. I get them at New Year's. Instead of watching some stupid crystal ball drop, I am literally lying on my face (face to the carpet, arms out like a cross) and PRAYING - thanking Him for being with me during the ending year and asking for help in the coming year.....then BAM, I get a sentence or vision.
> 
> 2020 was a message that more people would be coming to the Lord. I don't know how it happens, I just get the message and it usually doesn't come to complete fruition until mid-year.


Yeah we just have to be careful and make sure we filter everything with the Word as well.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah we just have to be careful and make sure we filter everything with the Word as well.


Yep - and it's also in the Word that dreams will be more frequent and from just about anywhere as the end approaches.


----------



## lily

forgiveness is a decision, not a feeling


----------



## donistired

I think, after thinking a long time about my own faith, I may actually just be an agnostic who believes, and is convinced of the story (convinced that it is real), that Jesus of Nazareth is Lord, lived, died, and resurrected. An agnostic isn't someone who doesn't believe (necessarily). An agnostic is someone who doesn't know. I've tried really hard to say I know. I don't, at least not by the fullness of my flawed reasoning ability or by trust in my disorienting life experiences. But I believe. This might make me a fideist too, although that's a term that's been used slanderously so I don't like calling myself that. I've had experiences that I thought were the Holy Spirit and believe were the Holy Spirit communicating to me. But I still scrutinize those experiences believing (sometimes with lesser degrees of "convincedness") they may just be nothing but "psychological gymnastics." When we live in world where nothing is beyond a simple question, how can we know? Maybe we can. Maybe we can't. But I don't want to lord it over others when I don't have authority of my own. I can only bear witness and receive the witness of others. I think Christianity is about the God who comes to us, not the God we ascend to cognitively by reasoning power. I am less haunted by hell these days, and believe God is a God of love, who fully intends to fulfil a saving work in me and everyone, but I am more haunted by my own knowing-ghosts. What's hard is I know most Christian denominations won't accept a position like this. Or, at the very least, they will, but they wouldn't like me calling it agnosticism. This is my spiritual crossroads. What I do know is I can't help but find Jesus of Nazareth beautiful. So beautiful that I can't help but say I believe it's true. Can I say I know it's true. I don't know yet. May grace cover me. 

“I believe; help my unbelief!” Mark 9:24


----------



## Kevin001

Would Jesus wear a mask? Something to think about.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## donistired

I refuse to let anyone be my enemy.


----------



## Kevin001

How many people are really excited for the return of Jesus?


----------



## Kevin001

Girl at church gave me her number, new christian who doesn't have any friends.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Yeah. Jesus would wear a mask.


----------



## blue2

Why would jesus wear a mask ? He's immortal & can cure anything.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Jesus is wise. He would wear a mask. What would Jesus do? He would wear a mask.


----------



## Kevin001

Love seeing big families, be fruitful and multiply .


----------



## Kevin001

Why is it so hard for us to trust God?


----------



## donistired

I think getting to know another person is something sacred. Anxiety makes it hard, and I wish I was better at it.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Angel Number 10:10pm right now

EDIT: I SWEAR I saw it. Just because my post time say 10:11pm doesn't mean I didn't see it. It turned on me.:rofl :rofl


----------



## Kevin001

Church isn't for unbelievers, they are welcomed for sure but it was created for believers to gather.


----------



## donistired

I can't force the world to be nice to me. I can't force the world to be nice to other people. I sometimes can't even force myself to be kind to myself. 

But I can at least try and be the world that I want to see, when and where I have the courage to try and be that world.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I wouldn't mind learning reiki. That is energy healing. And learning about Charkras. {No not Ninjustu}:rofl

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit

The 4th Charkra is the Heart Charkra. The color is green. Green is the color of healing. Angel Raphael is the angel of healing.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I learned about the 7th chakras. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Seems like I'm the bad guy when I talk about my faith.


----------



## Fun Spirit

It would be nice to have a spiritual shop to sell items such as candles, incense, crystals, and other things. Things to help the mind, body and spirit. 


Just wishful thinking. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## donistired

It's harder to hate when the world is just an entirely tragic place.


----------



## Kevin001

Its sad to see the state of the church.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> @Kevin001, yes but in God's timing you'll be able to go back to church. in the meantime, you'll have to watch online sermons on YouTube or on television and read your Bible, *hugs* God bless you!


What? Lol My church is open lol. I'm referring to how dead most churches are these days. I don't see the Holy Spirit moving in people, don't see people falling on their faces for God, its too progressive and westernized.


----------



## donistired

"And iron doesn't cease
To sharpen iron just because it sparks
A tone you don't recognize in your tribe"


----------



## lily

oh ok, well the US bill has 'God With Us' on it so they have historical roots in a god and the US is western and I think the main religion is Christianity but there are man-made Eastern gods too.


----------



## Kevin001

Some churches banned singing? We would riot here in the bible belt.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Seems like I'm the bad guy when I talk about my faith.


You know it's not you. They hated Him first.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Some churches banned singing? We would riot here in the bible belt.


It contributes to climate change and The Corona :roll.
I haven't been to my church since March 1st. I watch on my phone, though. It's not going to stop my praising!


----------



## john.myles

It's concealed in my new sig.👇


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> It contributes to climate change and The Corona :roll.
> I haven't been to my church since March 1st. I watch on my phone, though. It's not going to stop my praising!


March 1st? Wow I couldn't imagine.


----------



## Fun Spirit

A few days ago I cleansed my crystals with incenses. A few months ago I used water because I read that you can use water on some of the crystals but I ended up finding out that it damage it. It is best to clease it with an incense and use words like "I am cleaning this crystal" "This crystal is being cleaned by God's Light" {Or Loving energy} 

I had cleansed one of my crystals that is for negativity. I had called myself trying to cleanse it from all negativity but I had notice the smoke had "repelled." It is for negativity so it would caused an energy effect. 

It is as if I can see energy in a way. I saw it react in my crystals. The thing about it is the fact that I used Frankincense and Myrrh. God's insence. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Its nice seeing the church getting more and more new people .


----------



## john.myles

Life isn't stagnant. It's always changing and growing.


----------



## john.myles

There's something beyond this human realm. Another realm.


----------



## Kevin001

God never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## donistired

"And I commend joy, for man has nothing better under the sun but to eat and drink and be joyful, for this will go with him in his toil through the days of his life that God has given him under the sun."


----------



## wmu'14

I hate Christmas. It has nothing to do w/ Christ. IMO Christians need to break off from celebrating the savior's birth December 25 & December 24 & leave those days to the Pagans. Pick another day. If Christians want to celebrate w/ the Pagans, fine, but the pagan elements overshadow Christ.


----------



## Kevin001

wmu'14 said:


> I hate Christmas. It has nothing to do w/ Christ. IMO Christians need to break off from celebrating the savior's birth December 25 & December 24 & leave those days to the Pagans. Pick another day. If Christians want to celebrate w/ the Pagans, fine, but the pagan elements overshadow Christ.


Many believe its His birth and we celebrate that .


----------



## lily

"there are no delinquent children, only delinquent parents", sth like that, sounds true, you learn foundationally from your parents, friends, etc


----------



## love is like a dream

random underrated video


----------



## Kevin001

God has been blessing me so much, forever grateful!


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

wmu'14 said:


> I hate Christmas. It has nothing to do w/ Christ. IMO Christians need to break off from celebrating the savior's birth December 25 & December 24 & leave those days to the Pagans. Pick another day. If Christians want to celebrate w/ the Pagans, fine, but the pagan elements overshadow Christ.


X-mas is about buying gifts and corporations profiting off it. There is not much to celebrate anymore, as it gets more bland ever passing year. That's a commercial holiday to be honest!


----------



## Kevin001

Been praying God shows me who to give to this month, I really want to do a random act of kindness.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I really like Joel Osteen as a pastor. He's so amazing: he knows a lot about how God works, he's insightful and knowledgeable, has a positive outlook, he's understanding, sincere - a man of God


He's a prosperity gospel preacher be careful sister. Have you seen American Gospel?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I don't feel there is anything wrong with Joel Osteen, generally. No one is necessarily perfect but can you give me an example of what you don't like about him?
> Of course there's another pastor I like a lot too.
> I've watched them and others in the past


He teaches a false gospel. He doesn't talk about Hell or anything about God's wrath. Just all the "good". Watch the film it'll open your eyes sister.


----------



## Kevin001

God I've seen you move, I know I can see it again.


----------



## TinyFlutter

I listened to a great message about interceding and praying for others, and how it helps us in the process of forgiving others too which brings healing and freedom to us.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## blue2

To you religious mofo's, I wouldn't carry God or your belief too highly, he values humility not highness.... : /


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find more ways to reach the lost.


----------



## donistired

"Men are born soft and supple; dead they are stiff and hard. Plants are born tender and pliant; dead, they are brittle and dry. Thus whoever is stiff and inflexible is a disciple of death. Whoever is soft and yielding is a disciple of life. The hard and stiff will be broken. The soft and supple will prevail." - Tao te Ching

"By contrast, the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, generosity, faithfulness, gentleness, and self-control. There is no law against such things." - Galatians 5:22-23


----------



## Kevin001

Studying the Nephilim is interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

The equality act is going to push many churches to go to a home church approach.


----------



## Kevin001

Feels more and more like a Godless society.


----------



## Barakiel

I was impressed but not too surprised to find this in an article by Bishop Robert Barron about the architect Frank Gehry -



> But here's the rub. As he elaborated on the meaning of "transcendence," Gehry said this: "Forget the religion aspect. How do you make a space feel transcendent? How do you create a sense of ease with the universe, the rain, the stars and the people around you? It's comforting to sit in a big room and listen to the rain." In stating it this way, the architect revealed his perspective as a pagan one. Please don't misunderstand me; I have a deep respect for pagan religion. In fact, my mentor, Msgr. Robert Sokolowski, once told me, "If you stop being a Christian, I'd recommend becoming a pagan. Paganism is a noble religion, for it has to do with honoring the great natural necessities."
> 
> He meant that this ancient spiritual tradition, available in both mythic and philosophical expressions, had to do with ordering human beings toward a right relationship with the earth, the sea, the natural processes of life and death, etc. This was the "transcendence" that paganism evoked. I put the word in quotes because it did not signal, in that context, values that go beyond the world-only values that go beyond the self.


https://www.catholicworldreport.com/2019/03/08/frank-gehry-and-the-quest-for-transcendence/


----------



## Kevin001

The divide is already happening, seems like there is only a small remnant of christians left.


----------



## lily

it's not what happens to you, it's how you react to it, accept things that happen to you and use it to your advantage and you'll be free


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yep


----------



## lily

thanks for your reply, it gets lonely nowadays


----------



## Kevin001

When everyone asks me about a career I say idk, I just want to make money by spreading God's word. On youtube, podcast, in person, whatever.


----------



## lily

aw, I've been watching Dr. Charles Stanley today. I really like him


----------



## Kevin001

Yes I'm walking through fire but you're walking right there with me .


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Yes I'm walking through fire but you're walking right there with me .


^^I like your scriptural spiritual thought, is this about the pipes?


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> ^^I like your scriptural spiritual thought, is this about the pipes?


No just daily spiritual warfare.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> No just daily spiritual warfare.


What's wrong if you don't mind saying? r u talking about persecution? In some places you would get nice responses from people and in other settings you would get vulgar responses when you reach out. God said that if people don't accept you or treat you kindly or something of that sort, wipe the dust off your feet and walk away "hugs" Happy March!


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> What's wrong if you don't mind saying? r u talking about persecution? In some places you would get nice responses from people and in other settings you would get vulgar responses when you reach out. God said that if people don't accept you or treat you kindly or something of that sort, wipe the dust off your feet and walk away "hugs" Happy March!


Yeah just seems like more attacks on christians in general.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need more christian friends


----------



## Kevin001

Pastor James Coates is free from what I heard .


----------



## lily

"violence is not the answer" Adrienne Monk from _Monk_ I agree and God says so! We're not supposed to be violent


----------



## Kevin001

God is still working .


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure my current church is the church for me.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure my current church is the church for me.


I hope you find the right one. ^prayed!


----------



## Barakiel

I like Tolkien's comments on Jonah here -


----------



## Kevin001

Anything you put above God is an idol.


----------



## Fun Spirit

God is good.


----------



## Kevin001

All I can do is continue to pray.


----------



## Kevin001

So much lukewarmness going on.


----------



## extremly

When I think about the most evil people in any society (those who have the money, wealth and intelligence to oppress while remaining free and at large), it surprises me how much they are able to accomplish by corrupting the human spirit.


----------



## Kevin001

I am not ashamed


----------



## extremly

Convincing someone to adopt an idea so horrible that it leads them to ruin their life is indistinguishable from sorcery.


----------



## Greenmacaron

Finished meditating but not sure I'm feeling as spiritually connected as usual. I feel like I'm in a void. 😕 

Going through the motions but empty..


----------



## Kevin001

Been so tired in church lately.


----------



## Kevin001

Praise God that Texas put in place the abortion ban.


----------



## Kevin001

Sucks missing church back to back weeks.


----------



## strange_world

I went to Holy Communion for the second time ever (I'm very new at all this) and forgot to bring a cup and looked a bit daft. They obviously gave me one of their cups thankfully. But I still don't know what I'm doing half the time. I cast nervous glances about watching what everybody else is doing and try to copy them.

My singing voice is absolutely terrible. So I just mumble really quietly and hope nobody hears me. Oh and my mask steams up my glasses so I can't see the words on the big screen 

Most disappointingly of all I'm still making the same selfish and silly mistakes I made before and not much has changed about me. I need to try much harder.

Early days though.


----------



## Kevin001

This time off with Covid has strengthened my faith.


----------



## rawrguy

I have schizoaffective disorder and I speak to God all the time. It's not just an illness. There's spirituality in hallucinations.


----------



## Kevin001

Let your faith be stronger than your fears.


----------



## zonebox

I had senior Mormon missionaries show up to my house yesterday, which was kind of unusual. Typically they are teenagers, but I imagine those are in short supply as of late. I asked about the local ward and how things were going, they informed me that there are 900 members of the ward, but only 128 are regulars. I wonder if the church is having a difficult time trying to get younger missionaries to fill out the role.

I believe they were a couple, they told me they had transported from California to Florida to preach their gospel. I've made it a point to treat missionaries with a level of kindness, especially Mormons as they tend to come from far away places to spread their faith - mind you I don't really have very much respect for faith, but for the people who make such sacrifices. For the teenagers, I will usually offer some food, and drink, give them a place to sit back and feel welcomed for a bit - I feel kind of bad for them, they are far from home and met with a lot of hostility, at such a young age it has got to be hard, especially from competing religions, it is always kind of funny to hear from them how I as an atheist treat them better than most Christians... gotta love that Christian hospitality I guess.

I felt even worst for the older missionaries though, the hardships they must face, it can only be worst. I would have invited them in and ordered a pizza, and provided them a cool drink, but my house was a mess.

But yeah, this was an older couple, and I did my best to accommodate them and I think they appreciated that. I hope they were treated with decency for all of the other houses they visited that day, and were not yelled at or had doors slammed in their faces. Surely, people may not respect their faith, but moving past that, they are still human beings with their own problems, and I hope no one contributed to them.


----------



## harrison

zonebox said:


> I had senior Mormon missionaries show up to my house yesterday, which was kind of unusual. Typically they are teenagers, but I imagine those are in short supply as of late. I asked about the local ward and how things were going, they informed me that there are 900 members of the ward, but only 128 are regulars. I wonder if the church is having a difficult time trying to get younger missionaries to fill out the role.
> 
> I believe they were a couple, they told me they had transported from California to Florida to preach their gospel. I've made it a point to treat missionaries with a level of kindness, especially Mormons as they tend to come from far away places to spread their faith - mind you I don't really have very much respect for faith, but for the people who make such sacrifices. For the teenagers, I will usually offer some food, and drink, give them a place to sit back and feel welcomed for a bit - I feel kind of bad for them, they are far from home and met with a lot of hostility, at such a young age it has got to be hard, especially from competing religions, it is always kind of funny to hear from them how I as an atheist treat them better than most Christians... gotta love that Christian hospitality I guess.
> 
> I felt even worst for the older missionaries though, the hardships they must face, it can only be worst. I would have invited them in and ordered a pizza, and provided them a cool drink, but my house was a mess.
> 
> But yeah, this was an older couple, and I did my best to accommodate them and I think they appreciated that. I hope they were treated with decency for all of the other houses they visited that day, and were not yelled at or had doors slammed in their faces. Surely, people may not respect their faith, but moving past that, they are still human beings with their own problems, and I hope no one contributed to them.


You've got a kind heart mate. And a lot more patience than I have. I used to get them coming to my door many years ago when I lived in a different city. I tried to be decent to them but after a while they became very pushy - so I had to get slightly more firm with them to tell them I wasn't interested. I wasn't nasty though.


----------



## Kevin001

I really hope she doesn't let the enemy win.


----------



## 8888

I got asked to join a ministry yesterday. I had to say no though, I’ve been barely getting out of bed lately, depression is so bad. It was nice to be asked though.


----------

